# Stray Thoughts 2.0



## Cooking Goddess

went the original "Stray Thoughts" thread. Time for a new one.


*********************


Just got my delivery of coffee today. Six, one-pound bags.  Hope I got enough to get me through the holidays.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I really don't think you need more coffee...

Shrek asked when I was going to stop buying cookbooks.   I think he's insane.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

What if I am not ready for Christmas this year.  I mean the holiday specifically, tis NOT the season for me this year.  Very ambivalent about the whole thing.


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What if I am not ready for Christmas this year. I mean the holiday specifically, tis NOT the season for me this year. Very ambivalent about the whole thing.


 
I've had Christmas's like that before, back when I was in the middle of a divorce, or a family member's death, or whatever.  Seeing everyone happy and celebrating was the last thing I wanted to be a part of.  Depending upon your beliefs, it's just another day on the calendar...hope I don't get flamed for saying that.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> I've had Christmas's like that before, back when I was in the middle of a divorce, or a family member's death, or whatever.  Seeing everyone happy and celebrating was the last thing I wanted to be a part of.  Depending upon your beliefs, it's just another day on the calendar...hope I don't get *flamed* for saying that.



Nah. Everyone is entitled to an off day(s) every so often. I have had quite a few this past year. I have no ambition to do anything.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What if I am not ready for Christmas this year.  I mean the holiday specifically, tis NOT the season for me this year.  Very ambivalent about the whole thing.



Some years I get off to a slow start but I always catch the spirit just in time! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSOkHQcx29s


----------



## Cooking Goddess

To the entity that put a firecracker under me today: Thank You!


----------



## Dawgluver

Our newly divorced (and at the same time surprised when his now ex wife left him) neighbor was putting up Christmas lights when we went for our walk tonight.  Bless him.  He got the house.  Multicolored, but pretty.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Stray Thought...

How do you know when it's time to no longer drive any motorized vehicles?

Where we live, here in the middle of the desert, we see many, many older snow-birds on the road who _REALLY_ shouldn't be.

I am exceedingly grateful that my own Mother knew that when we all moved here to the 'mainland' that she should not attempt to drive here.


----------



## Addie

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Stray Thought...
> 
> How do you know when it's time to no longer drive any motorized vehicles?
> 
> Where we live, here in the middle of the desert, we see many, many older snow-birds on the road who _REALLY_ shouldn't be.
> 
> I am exceedingly grateful that my own Mother knew that when we all moved here to the 'mainland' that she should not attempt to drive here.



K, my daughter works for the Registry. The Registry here has set up a phone number that you can call to report someone you think shouldn't be on the road due to age. You don't have to leave your name. She told me that when that phone number first went into effect, it was inundated with calls from children of elderly folks who shouldn't be driving. Perhaps if you can get the license number and report it without leaving your name, it would protect your identity. I know our manager here has had to report at least three residents. 
They were called in to be retested and none of them passed the eye exam. License denied. 

I know you hate to take away their freedom. But it may just be the time for their children to step up and take over the driving needs of them. WE had one tenant that was driving 15 mph and most of the time it was up on the sidewalk. The manager called his children and *they *took his keys away. They sold his car for him and put the money in his bank account. They tell you here in Mass. "Driving is a privilege, not a right." 

One more thing the Registry did was make the license renewal every three years past 65 y.o. For others it is ten years.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Stray Thought...
> 
> *How do you know when it's time to no longer drive any motorized vehicles?*
> 
> Where we live, here in the middle of the desert, we see many, many older snow-birds on the road who _REALLY_ shouldn't be.
> 
> I am exceedingly grateful that my own Mother knew that when we all moved here to the 'mainland' that she should not attempt to drive here.



It only works if the person involved agrees.

Shrek decided a year ago that he could no longer drive at night and then a few months ago he gave me the car keys.

People need to make that decision while they can still make that decision, otherwise you have a fight on your hands.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

K-Girl, every state has their own rules. I suppose you could check with the local license office or your insurance agent. I bet insurance agents know every angle on how to encourage people to relinquish their driver license. 

**********************

Every five years, Addie. You have to cough up the $$ every five years. Even those older than 65 renew every five years. If you are 75 you have no choice but to renew in person - no online renewal. You CAN reuse your photo once, so that might be why you think you renew every 10.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What if I am not ready for Christmas this year. I mean the holiday specifically, tis NOT the season for me this year. Very ambivalent about the whole thing.


Christmas is highly over-rated, IMO. Take the time you need, do what you want, or just say "bah-humbug" and skip Christmas. 
Hugs


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> Christmas is highly over-rated, IMO. Take the time you need, do what you want, or just say "bah-humbug" and skip Christmas.
> Hugs



Thanks CWS, it's been a tough couple of months at this homestead.  Just not in the Holiday Spirit.  On the 27th Shrek and I will be married 30 years,_ that _I feel happy about.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

30 years. Wow, you *were* a child bride.

PF, some years you do what you have to do. December is an inauspicious month in our family because my Dad and Himself's Mom both died in Decembers. My Mom was in ICU her last Christmas. You would think I would want November to last 61 days. But I don't. Hang a star somewhere to remind you there are brighter days ahead. Like the 27th!  In case we forget, you and Shrek have a wonderful anniversary.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> K-Girl, every state has their own rules. I suppose you could check with the local license office or your insurance agent. I bet insurance agents know every angle on how to encourage people to relinquish their driver license.
> 
> **********************
> 
> Every five years, Addie. You have to cough up the $$ every five years. Even those older than 65 renew every five years. If you are 75 you have no choice but to renew in person - no online renewal. You CAN reuse your photo once, so that might be why you think you renew every 10.



I don't have a drivers license as I don't drive. I have a State ID. Mine has no expiration date. The new ones do. I don't even look like the photo on it anymore. It was taken more than 20 years ago.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> *30 years. Wow, you were a child bride.*
> 
> PF, some years you do what you have to do. December is an inauspicious month in our family because my Dad and Himself's Mom both died in Decembers. My Mom was in ICU her last Christmas. You would think I would want November to last 61 days. But I don't. Hang a star somewhere to remind you there are brighter days ahead. Like the 27th!  _*In case we forget, you and Shrek have a wonderful anniversary.*_



LOL and he is my second husband.

Thank you!


----------



## bakechef

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Stray Thought...
> 
> How do you know when it's time to no longer drive any motorized vehicles?
> 
> Where we live, here in the middle of the desert, we see many, many older snow-birds on the road who _REALLY_ shouldn't be.
> 
> I am exceedingly grateful that my own Mother knew that when we all moved here to the 'mainland' that she should not attempt to drive here.



I had one grandmother that was very resistant to stop driving, and the other that have it up on her own.  Ironically the one that gave it up on her own was the better driver when she gave it up.  She sat in her car one day and pretended to go from the gas to the brake to test her reaction time, she realized that it was too slow and didn't want to take the chance of hurting someone.  She handed the keys to my cousin that desperately needed a car.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL and he is my second husband.
> 
> Thank you!



And you got a second chance at happiness. Happy Anniversary.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm one of those people who look OK fully-clothed.  Without clothing, not so much.  Bathing suits don't work either, now I need a burkah.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawg, I don't even have the bathroom light on when I shower! To add insult to injury, the bathroom is directly in front of the mirror.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm draping black cloth over all my mirrors, CG.

Now I must admit, I'm seeing a LOT of people in bikinis and speedos who really shouldn't be wearing them.  They would look much better in burkahs.  Need to bring more eyebleach next time!


----------



## Dawgluver

And while I'm at it, when we were in Antigua or some other place years ago, I commented about all the people who were running around topless/bottomless as we were getting on a boat tour.  One of the elderly topless ladies commented to me, "Darlink, in Europe, all bodies are beautiful."

Loved it!


----------



## Addie

I know the feeling Dawg. But since I have lost so much weight, I now have a waistline. What a shock. I can put my hands on my hips. I am actually below the weight I was striving for. So I have to set a new number. When I consider I was at one time 180 pounds and am now down to 133 pounds, that is a lot of weight I am not carrying around. Of course it has taken me many years to get here, but I am happy. Would I wear a bathing suit? Only one piece with a skirt. Now it is my flabby arms that have me in such turmoil. When I go to the beach these years, it is fully clothed and I sit under a shade tree at a bench and table doing my needlework. I will wear a tank top, but that is far as I am willing to go. Flabby arms and all. I am going to look for a You Tube exercise to tighten up my flabby arms. That is something I can do when I am sitting just watching TV. 

I never thought I would be this weight again in my life. And if Winthrop shows concern for just how much I have lost, I say "to heck with what they think". I am very happy with my life as it now stands.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks CWS, it's been a tough couple of months at this homestead.  Just not in the Holiday Spirit.  On the 27th Shrek and I will be married 30 years,_ that _I feel happy about.



PF, there were time I wondered if either of my marriages would last 27 minutes longer. And yet there were times I was very grateful for just 27 minutes more. 

I often think of my youngest daughter at this time of year. I can't help wishing she could be here to see how great her kids turned out. But I know in my heart that she is looking down on them, and making sure they stay safe. And then I start thing on my oldest daughter and her battle of cancer. I still have her. And for that I am grateful for every extra minute I do. Whether it be Christmas or the 15th of August, it doesn't matter. Only that you still have the one you love at that moment. I try to tell my kids at least once a day that I love them. Then Spike comes back with, "they have a cure for that". Smartass kid!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I'm one of those people who look OK fully-clothed.  Without clothing, not so much.  Bathing suits don't work either, now I need a burkah.



I've needed a burkah for years.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've needed a burkah for years.




:sigh:  I'm tall, skinny, lumpy and saggy.  Will have to look up BurkahsRus.  Or maybe Overstock.com has them at a discount.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Short fat and dumpy here, no waist even if the weight came off. 

Whatever it was trying to catch me, finally caught up.  I've spent most of the day in bed.  Making French Onion Soup as a cure-all.


----------



## Dawgluver

So sorry, PF.  Drat.  Hope you feel better soon, Sweetie!

Oh good lord, the guy playing musica off our balcony is doing a fantastica rendition of Carlos Santana.


----------



## Addie

Dang, I looked up arm exercises on You Tube. The majority of them require hand bells. Something I do not own. So I found one without them and lo and behold. Who knew the ones we had to do in gym, are also good for bat wings. I was doing some of them along with this very young girl. My arms hurt. So they must work. And one of the ones for double chin (something I am lacking) is one a physical therapist taught me years ago to prevent a muscle spasm in my neck. Maybe that is why I don't have one. I am in better shape than I thought.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Short fat and dumpy here, no waist even if the weight came off.
> 
> Whatever it was trying to catch me, finally caught up.  I've spent most of the day in bed.  Making French Onion Soup as a cure-all.


I'm tall (5' 7" until I started to shrink...) and I've never had much of a waist. My hip bones and my bottom ribs like each other too much.

PF, hope you get over whatever you have quick! Even if you aren't in the Christmas spirit, you don't want to be feeling poorly for your anniversary.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> So sorry, PF.  Drat.  Hope you feel better soon, Sweetie!
> 
> Oh good lord, the guy playing musica off our balcony is doing a fantastica rendition of Carlos Santana.



Santana, moonlight and the ocean...life does not get better.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> Dang, I looked up arm exercises on You Tube. The majority of them require hand bells. Something I do not own...


Hand bells are just one type of weight. You want to know what else will work? Two equal-weighted cans.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Hand bells are just one type of weight. You want to know what else will work? Two equal-weighted cans.



My hands are so small, I can't even get them around an Campbell's soup can. And those don't have much weight to them. To give you an idea, I wear kids mittens and gloves. When I say I am small, I am really small. If I can lose just ten more pounds, I can start shopping in the kids department for clothes. And just hope what I like is not too big for me. Ten more pounds and I can fit into a child's size 14.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> So sorry, PF.  Drat.  Hope you feel better soon, Sweetie!
> 
> Oh good lord, the guy playing musica off our balcony is doing a fantastica rendition of Carlos Santana.



Ditto here. Put on some  happy music. And enjoy your onion soup. Remember all the people here and elsewhere who love you.


----------



## Dawgluver

I just taught a Mexican guy who opened up a new restaurant, how to make a margarita.  I'm going to fall over pretty soon.  He had us taste a few samples to make sure it was right.

2 parts tequila, one part orange liqueur (controy,  cointreau, triple sec, whatever. ). Any orange liquor.  And fresh squeezed lime, lemon, orange, citrus juice.  None of that nasty sweetened crap.

He was really appreciative, especially after we told him his first drinks were swill.  And way too sweet.  And he let me have at it with recipes with his bartender!


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> Dang, I looked up arm exercises on You Tube. The majority of them require hand bells. Something I do not own. So I found one without them and lo and behold. Who knew the ones we had to do in gym, are also good for bat wings. I was doing some of them along with this very young girl. My arms hurt. So they must work. And one of the ones for double chin (something I am lacking) is one a physical therapist taught me years ago to prevent a muscle spasm in my neck. Maybe that is why I don't have one. I am in better shape than I thought.


When I had to go to physio following a car accident, I was told to use canned goods as my "hand bells." When I first started, I could only lift a 6 oz. can of tomato paste. Canned soup, beans, bags of sugar, etc., all work as weights that one can use at home.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

I really hope the Ogress feels better soon. 

Happy anniversary, Ogress. 

Cat sent a text wishing all of you whom she loves so much this: "I wish for them to have the merriest of Christmas and all of life's beauty and pleasures through the New Year of 2015. With love, Cat."

Word for word; she has never stopped thinking about any of us here, bless her.

Dangitall I miss that brilliant, charming, funny little pipsqueak!

I found a surprise in my front door this morning. Someone (and I don't know who yet) had put a cute Christmas sweatshirt with kittens with Santa hats on my front door! They just tucked it through the handle with no note, no nothing. 

I called several usual suspects, but no one has fessed up. I'll admit I'm notorious for leaving little things on peoples' porches with no note, but this is the first time anyone has ever done this to me.

Wow...just wow. Ain't life just great sometimes?


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> Hand bells are just one type of weight. You want to know what else will work? Two equal-weighted cans.




Two small bottles of Coke would work too.  They have a natural "waist" that would make them easy to hold.


----------



## Andy M.

When I as rehabbing from rotator cuff surgery, a bottle of soy sauce had a total weight of 2 pounds.  Two bottles worked well until I graduated to a higher weight.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Figure out how much your cast iron weighs...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Yup.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Just changed my avatar. I seriously hope I haven't jinxed anything...


----------



## Kayelle

Cooking Goddess said:


> Just changed my avatar. I seriously hope I haven't jinxed anything...



 I'm rollin here CG I thought it was a red picture frame with a pot leaf. SousChef tells me I'm wrong.


----------



## Dawgluver

Kayelle said:


> I'm rollin here CG I thought it was a red picture frame with a pot leaf. SousChef tells me I'm wrong.




ROFL!  Now that you mention it, Kayelle...

I thought it was a picture frame with a sprig of holly, but I like your observation better!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cooking Goddess said:


> Just changed my avatar. I seriously hope I haven't jinxed anything...



Go Buckeyes!  






Buckeye Balls II Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh, NOW I get it!  CG's new avatar has something to do with football!  In Ohio!

Thanks, Aunt Bea!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Yup, THE Ohio State Buckeyes are in the first ever College Football Championship Game. We're so excited,  but now we might have to miss it.  Himself's last remaining aunt passed away and we might be on the road to Pittsburgh on Monday. We'll have to find a hotel with a bar so we can watch the second half after the wake.  LOL!


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> Yup, THE Ohio State Buckeyes are in the first ever College Football Championship Game. We're so excited,  but now we might have to miss it.  Himself's last remaining aunt passed away and we might be on the road to Pittsburgh on Monday. We'll have to find a hotel with a bar so we can watch the second half after the wake.  LOL!



Oh no!  Can you watch it on your phone or tablet?  ESPN has a free app.

Of course, that might be frowned upon at the funeral.  Might work in the car on the way there.


----------



## Dawgluver

DH just got his new med card from work, and inadvertently signed me up online as a preschooler/dependent child.  My feeling is it should be the opposite.

He's correcting it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> Oh no!  Can you watch it on your phone or tablet?  ESPN has a free app...


Himself isn't sure how, but we're watching the game online, playing on our big screen. Audio and all. Free. Since we aren't leaving for Pittsburgh until Tuesday (the funeral is Wednesday) we're enjoying the game in the comfort of our own home.


----------



## Mad Cook

Kayelle said:


> I'm rollin here CG I thought it was a red picture frame with a pot leaf. SousChef tells me I'm wrong.


So did I!


----------



## tinlizzie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Himself isn't sure how, but we're watching the game online, playing on our big screen. Audio and all. Free. Since we aren't leaving for Pittsburgh until Tuesday (the funeral is Wednesday) we're enjoying the game in the comfort of our own home.



Hey, Goddess!  Time to crow!  That is, if you can crow while turning cartwheels.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

This has been fun! We do love our Buckeyes. Spent these last few days with cousins who are Penn State alums.Even they were happy for our team.


----------



## bethzaring

Dawgluver said:


> Oh, NOW I get it! CG's new avatar has something to do with football! In Ohio!


 

It has more to do than with football..


http://www.ohiohistorycentral.org/w/Ohio's_State_Tree_-_Buckeye?rec=1880

Ohio's State Tree - Buckeye

*From Ohio History Central*


Jump to: navigation, search


In 1953, the Ohio legislature designated the Ohio Buckeye, _Aesculus glabra_, as Ohio's official state tree. The tree is called the buckeye because its nuts resemble the shape and color of a deer's eye. The buckeye is relatively common in Ohio, growing especially well along rivers and streams and in floodplains.
People commonly confuse the Ohio Buckeye tree with the Horse Chestnut, _Aesculus hippocastanum_. In addition, the Yellow Buckeye, _Aesculus octandra_, also grows in Ohio. It is closely related to the Ohio Buckeye, and it is difficult to differentiate between the two species.
The buckeye tree has also provided Ohioans with their principal nickname—the Buckeyes. 

The Ohio State University has adopted Brutus Buckeye as its mascot. 

Ohioans have referred to themselves as Buckeyes since at least the presidential election of 1840, when Ohio resident William Henry Harrison won the presidency. Harrison's supporters carved campaign souvenirs out of buckeye wood to illustrate their support for their fellow Ohioan.


I was born and raised in Ohio and always referred to the buckeye as a worthless nut.


----------



## Dawgluver

Interesting.  Thanks Beth!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Decisions, decisions. Do I favor my bad right knee, or my bad left hip, today?


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh drat, CG.  Hope you feel better and more mobile soon!

Hoping Saturday Night Live isn't a repeat tonight.  There's been so much good stuff to parody lately.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks Dawg, but they're just "getting older"aches and pains. It's always something,  but usually a different something each day.   ;-)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Decisions, decisions. Do I favor my bad right knee, or my bad left hip, today?



Why don't you just sit on your...  Give the knee and hip a rest.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks for the advice, PF...*after* I stripped the bed, did two loads of laundry, and made supper.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Thanks for the advice, PF...*after* I stripped the bed, did two loads of laundry, and made supper.



Sorry, I took my aching bones out for a total day shopping trip, the Ogre is still trying to sleep it off.


----------



## tinlizzie

Maybe I should have put this in the Petty Vents thread -- anyway, I bought some 'good' dishtowels to replace my old ones that I've always bleached in the wash.  These new ones, white with a green stripe, came with that little tag telling how to care for them.  It warns me not to bleach them.  C'mon now.  Generally speaking, 'they' also don't want me to bleach colored sheets or bathtowels, probably so the colors won't fade.  Here is the stray thought that brought this mini-rant on -- can't help but wonder if some of our germ problems stem from no longer bleaching these items as our mothers did when white sheets, white kitchen towels, white underwear, etc. were the norm.  (I wish I had a dinosaur Smilie to use.)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> Maybe I should have put this in the Petty Vents thread -- anyway, I bought some 'good' dishtowels to replace my old ones that I've always bleached in the wash.  These new ones, white with a green stripe, came with that little tag telling how to care for them.  It warns me not to bleach them.  C'mon now.  Generally speaking, 'they' also don't want me to bleach colored sheets or bathtowels, probably so the colors won't fade.  Here is the stray thought that brought this mini-rant on -- *can't help but wonder if some of our germ problems stem from no longer bleaching these items as our mothers did when white sheets, white kitchen towels, white underwear, etc. were the norm*.  (I wish I had a dinosaur Smilie to use.)



Completely agree, didn't have problems with "Superbugs" until we started using antibotics to clean with and stopped using Bleach and the original Lysol.


----------



## Aunt Bea

tinlizzie said:


> Maybe I should have put this in the Petty Vents thread -- anyway, I bought some 'good' dishtowels to replace my old ones that I've always bleached in the wash.  These new ones, white with a green stripe, came with that little tag telling how to care for them.  It warns me not to bleach them.  C'mon now.  Generally speaking, 'they' also don't want me to bleach colored sheets or bathtowels, probably so the colors won't fade.  Here is the stray thought that brought this mini-rant on -- can't help but wonder if some of our germ problems stem from no longer bleaching these items as our mothers did when white sheets, white kitchen towels, white underwear, etc. were the norm.  (I wish I had a dinosaur Smilie to use.)



I agree and would add that it helped to hang them outside on the line to let them flap around in the fresh air and sunshine for a few hours!

I still use a couple of those old calendar towels from the late sixties and early seventies, they are frayed and faded, sorta like me! 

Keep a couple pretty dish towels to put out on holidays or when company comes and bleach the rest of them!


----------



## Andy M.

I do a separate washer load for my kitchen towels and wash cloths.  I add bleach to the load.  Half way through the wash cycle, I shut the washer off for an hour to soak.  then I always do a double rinse before drying.  

I keep a spray bottle of diluted bleach for cleaning the counter tops.  Dish soap is not anti-bacterial.


----------



## Addie

The Pirate needed a copy of his driving record. You can now get it as long as you have a computer for only $6.00. They send a copy of your record right to your computer to print out as many copies as you need. Saves a trip to in town in this stinking snow and weather. I don't even know if the Registry is even staffed right now. State workers that are not of importance have been told they can stay home with pay. Unfortunately, my daughter is not in that group. A new worry. Her driving to and from work every day. And it is not nearby. 

 Some days I feel like my life is a nightmare. Today is one of those days.


----------



## Mad Cook

Aunt Bea said:


> I agree and would add that it helped to hang them outside on the line to let them flap around in the fresh air and sunshine for a few hours!
> 
> I still use a couple of those old calendar towels from the late sixties and early seventies, they are frayed and faded, sorta like me!
> 
> Keep a couple pretty dish towels to put out on holidays or when company comes and bleach the rest of them!


I don't use bleach routinely in the wash but I do wash bedding and towels on the hottest 90degree wash. Bleach does more harm to the environment than boiling water.

I have a friend who, when her children were young, was an obsessive cleaner. When I went to see her the smell of bleach from the bathroom and the kitchen would take my breathe away before I even stepped over the threshold.  She wiped down all surfaces in the house with disinfectant every day including a polished mahogany table. 

I have never come across a family who had more vomiting and diarrhoea episodes in my entire life! There is such a thing as being TOO clean!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

How can one average-size head with average-size sinuses produce so much yuck...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

This occurred to me when I was coming home from a few, last-minute, pre-storm errands: It's snowing, the roads are covered, the piles of snow at the sides of the road are like mountains, and I'm driving a white car.  I must look like a moving snowbank!


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> This occurred to me when I was coming home from a few, last-minute, pre-storm errands: It's snowing, the roads are covered, the piles of snow at the sides of the road are like mountains, and I'm driving a white car.  I must look like a moving snowbank!



The reports on this storm are making me very nervous. We are so screwed in Boston. Little by little they are shutting down the city. This is becoming worse than the blizzard of '78.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie, I bet this storm isn't any worse. It's probably more like we weren't as bothered by it because the media didn't hype it like they do today. Our storm in '78 was horrible, but we sucked it up and carried on. The barometer dropped so low they referred to it as a white hurricane. It had been the lowest ever over land until sometime within the past decade.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Addie, I bet this storm isn't any worse. It's probably more like we weren't as bothered by it because the media didn't hype it like they do today. Our storm in '78 was horrible, but we sucked it up and carried on. The barometer dropped so low they referred to it as a white hurricane. It had been the lowest ever over land until sometime within the past decade.



CG, I don't know what it is like down where you are, but in the past three weeks, we have had only two days when the sun came out and no snow. Every single days has been overcast and snow. If you listen to the weather reports, they just aren't getting it right at all. I am afraid they are a joke. A bad joke.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sun? What sun?  Actually, Addie, we've have just a bit more sun than you, still less than a handful of days. You guys have been having bouts of "lake effect" snow, or in your case, ocean effect. We had that all the time back in OH. Until Lake Erie would freeze over, usually sometime in January, every time the cold winds blew across the open water it would generate snow clouds. Most winters we didn't see any sun from Thanksgiving till almost St. Pat's Day. Rarely did we ever have over a foot of snow at once, but we would have some snow more days than not. 

Right now we've seen over six feet of snow fall around our area over the past 3 weeks. A couple of days we went out to check to make sure we still had shingles and siding because the winds were so fierce during the night. I know I'm very grateful that Himself no longer has to go to work in weather like this.


----------



## Addie

CG, during the storm of 78 I was working for the BPD. I was working at a station not in Eastie. There was an old woman who in the middle of the storm  wanted to go to the store to get food for her kitty. She slipped trying to get over a very high drift and slipped under a car. They called the station and asked me if I would be willing to help get her out of there. There were no cops small enough to fit under the car. Too much snow on the street to leave any wiggle room. So I bundled up, a car brought me to the site, and I wiggled under the car on my tummy to reach her. She was crying and told me he hip was hurting. "Oh Dear God, don't let me do any more harm to this lady!" So I grabbed her by her arms, turned her around and wiggled back out pulling her by her arms. I did all this with wiggle, rest, pull. Wiggle, rest, pull. It took a while and when I got her far enough out, the ambulance was there and they took over. They told me I did the right thing by pulling her by her arms. Her arms were the furthest point from where I found her. Twice the work to turn her around. I had to pull her first away from where she was so that her broken hip leg wouldn't hit the curb. 

When it was over and done with I just told the guys, take me back to the station. They did try to press accolades on me. That is so not me. I have a job to do, so I just do it. Anyone would. I refused to talk about it at any time. It was broadcasted over the radio. I could hear it in the station. I asked if I could be released early so I wouldn't have to hear any more. They allowed a car, at the height of the storm to take me home. That was the one and only time they ever drove out of their district. I had them drop me off at my sister's. Thank Heaven they not only had snow tires, but chains. When was the last time you saw a car with chains. So I can honestly say I was out in the Blizzard of '78 working. The following June when they were passing out ribbons and other good stuff, I got a special plaque from the BPD for my assistance. It went into a bottom drawer. Where it is today, I have no idea. And I don't care. I was hired to do a job and I did it. If I had been asked to dive into Boston Harbor to retrieve a body, I would have done it. 

Oh dear. I just looked out the window and it is snowing HARD! It is coming down sideways and I couldn't see across the street. The snow is already halfway up the big window. They just cleared it yesterday. And you can see the trees rocking.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I wish the person with the voodoo doll of me would quit poking a hat pin into my hip pointer.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> I wish the person with the voodoo doll of me would quit poking a hat pin into my hip pointer.



Okay, I'll stop

Really, sorry you are having hip pain.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks PF - on both counts. At least it's not often, and it's not for long. Just a jab that makes me stand or sit up straight. Either I slept funny at night, or my Mom keeps reminding me to "straighten up!" I slouched as a child because I grew taller earlier than all the boys in my classes. Then we all went on to our high schools and I shrunk.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Why don't pet food companies make mouse-flavored cat food?


----------



## Addie

I am still in my nasty mean mood. Hope I come out of it today. This is so not me. Nobody showed up last night so I could bit their head off for no reason. Still looking for a victim.


----------



## Addie

The Pirate is employed part time right now. Is going to apply for Disability. He has been having a really bad time with neuropathy pain in his feet. So he applied for food stamps. Gets more than enough for one person. So tonight he is going to buy us a each a top line Angus grass fed steak. 

For the past couple of years he has been complaining about pain in his feet. I made the usual suggestions. Try different footwear being the most often one. Didn't do any good. Then last November he showed up here almost crying with the pain. I had no suggestion for him. The Health Clinic here is useless. He went down and there were no seats available. Plus a four hour wait. I should have told him to go there before the flu season. They do not treat pain. But he did make some progress. The social worker helped him apply for MassHealth. Then she got him an early appointment with a neuropathy specialist that comes to the clinic twice a month. She also got him a primary care physician. 

I got myself a new cell phone. The old one answered calls and you could make calls. That is all it did. I thought it was time I got with it. But this new on has things on it that I simply do not understand. So I went to the site to see if they had more in-depth instructions and information than the little booklet that came with it. Well, it did. 100 pages. I did want to print it out, but I decided against it. I am going to have to sit down and mark down what page numbers I can skip. Like making overseas calls. And other stuff I simply don't need to know. If I do later on, I will come back and print out that particular page.


----------



## Zhizara

In my case, and maybe your son's, foot pain was caused by too much carbohydrates, and the problem solved with Gabapentin.  Suggest that he see a doctor.


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> In my case, and maybe your son's, foot pain was caused by too much carbohydrates, and the problem solved with Gabapentin.  Suggest that he see a doctor.



Haven't heard about the carbs yet. Will tell him. Thanks. He is on the Gabapentin already. Not a lot of help.


----------



## Addie

The best day to go to a restaurant during Lent is Friday. Fish day. And I am not Catholic.


----------



## Zhizara

Addie said:


> Haven't heard about the carbs yet. Will tell him. Thanks. He is on the Gabapentin already. Not a lot of help.



Yeah, with me, the amount of carbs is directly responsible for the severity of the pains.

I started with 300 mg twice a day of the gabapentin, but had to have the Dr. bump it up to 800 mg 3 X a day.  The pains are just torture!

I take one before any meals containing carbs.  I try to remove carbs from my diet.  I'm almost ready to embrace my old Atkins diet which was to go for less than 27 grams per day.  Once I got it going, I dropped weight like crazy, taking one day a week to eat some carbs because I was scared when I lost weight so fast.

I did drop 35 pounds is a couple of months, but reverted to my regular eating habits, when I realized my skin wasn't as elastic as it used to be.

Now, I don't care if my skin hangs, I need to lose weight.  Unfortunately, a diet of meat and gravy gets expensive.


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> Yeah, with me, the amount of carbs is directly responsible for the severity of the pains.
> 
> I started with 300 mg twice a day of the gabapentin, but had to have the Dr. bump it up to 800 mg 3 X a day.  The pains are just torture!
> 
> I take one before any meals containing carbs.  I try to remove carbs from my diet.  I'm almost ready to embrace my old Atkins diet which was to go for less than 27 grams per day.  Once I got it going, I dropped weight like crazy, taking one day a week to eat some carbs because I was scared when I lost weight so fast.
> 
> I did drop 35 pounds is a couple of months, but reverted to my regular eating habits, when I realized my skin wasn't as elastic as it used to be.
> 
> Now, I don't care if my skin hangs, I need to lose weight.  Unfortunately, a diet of meat and gravy gets expensive.



I have lost lot of weight also. Unfortunately, my health plan doesn't cover tummy tucks. And that is where I need to get rid of the hanging gardens of fatville. They are creating problems of their own. Moisture loves to collect under it. 

My son loves toast. In fact he loves any kind of bread. He could make a meal of just bread alone. The crustier, the better. So I will have to limit his intake. It won't be easy. He grew up in an Italian neighborhood and married a girl from Italy. So pasta and bread and two of his favorite foods.


----------



## Zhizara

Good luck then, Addie. He should at least see a doctor and find out whether or not he's diabetic,  I suspect he does.  Maybe that knowledge would inspire him to make changes in his diet.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> I have lost lot of weight also. Unfortunately, my health plan doesn't cover tummy tucks. And that is where I need to get rid of the hanging gardens of fatville. They are creating problems of their own. Moisture loves to collect under it.
> 
> My son loves toast. In fact he loves any kind of bread. He could make a meal of just bread alone. The crustier, the better. So I will have to limit his intake. It won't be easy. He grew up in an Italian neighborhood and married a girl from Italy. So pasta and bread and two of his favorite foods.


Our generation was brought up without girdles so our wobbly bits have got used to doing their own thing and it's too late now to make then behave.


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> Good luck then, Addie. He should at least see a doctor and find out whether or not he's diabetic,  I suspect he does.  Maybe that knowledge would inspire him to make changes in his diet.



I have regularly tested his sugar quite often. I have thought of that. I usually test  him right after eating a big meal loaded with carbs. Figures come up around 110 or less. This all started when he was a carpet and floor installer. He was working with a lot of different chemicals and breathing them in. He has an appointment with a physician this month.


----------



## Andy M.

Mad Cook said:


> Our generation was brought up without girdles so our wobbly bits have got used to doing their own thing and it's too late now to make then behave.




MC, you are hilarious!


----------



## Addie

MC, I thought you might enjoy a piece of horse good news. In our rural areas, we have a very tight horsey community. When something happens to one horse, they all offer to help. Last night the roof on a large barn collapsed and there were 15 horses in the barn at the time. Fortunately, all horses, after being sedated, were rescued and found new homes. Only one horse received a minor injury. 

With all the snow, roofs are coming crashing down. And barns are so vulnerable to this calamity. And we still have more snow coming.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Mad Cook said:


> Our generation was brought up without girdles so our wobbly bits have got used to doing their own thing and it's too late now to make then behave.


----------



## Addie

Oh Dear! I think Aunt Bea has lost it! Quick, she needs  help!


----------



## Mad Cook

Aunt Bea said:


>


----------



## Dawgluver

It's just plain weird watching "60 Minutes" in bright sunlight.  Thank you, Daylight Saving Time.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> It's just plain weird watching "60 Minutes" in bright sunlight.  Thank you, Daylight Saving Time.



Right now I am totally out of sync with the world and this DST. It was 6:00 and daylight was shining in my window. Why are all these night programs on at 6 a.m.? What was Spike doing here at that hour? Have I had a stroke and didn't know it? Did someone call him because he is on my ICE? If I did have a stroke, he doesn't seem very concerned. He is just sitting there playing on my computer. Finally after about 20 minutes I mentioned to him how confused I felt. He was kind enough to remind me of DST. Thank goodness! No stroke.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I woke up too early this morning and then had a nap this afternoon.  I may never sleep tonight.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I woke up too early this morning and then had a nap this afternoon.  I may never sleep tonight.



It's a good thing that the clock on my computer is changed for me automatically. I hate clock changing on me. It screws me up mentally.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> It's just plain weird watching "60 Minutes" in bright sunlight. Thank you, Daylight Saving Time.


 
It is strange at first, isn't it?   I like 'spring forward' much more than 'fall back'.  Both take some getting used to, but I'm not on a job schedule anymore so that makes it a whole lot easier.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> It is strange at first, isn't it?   I like 'spring forward' much more than 'fall back'.  Both take some getting used to, but I'm not on a job schedule anymore so that makes it a whole lot easier.



I keep looking at my window thinking there is daylight out there. Hardly at 11 p.m.


----------



## Zhizara

I love DST.  I've been out of sync since we went back to standard time last fall.


----------



## Mad Cook

Andy M. said:


> MC, you are hilarious!


Thank you, kind sir.


----------



## Mad Cook

Zhizara said:


> I love DST. I've been out of sync since we went back to standard time last fall.


We don't go on to British summertime (our equivalent of DST) until the end of March but the days are getting longer. Yesterday was bright and sunny so it was light until nearly 6.30pm and that was in the north of England - roughly in a similar latitude to Labrador. Of course, being an island our climate is more temperate than Canada (usually!). We've had a short spell of warm -ish days over the last week - one day last week the temp was up in the high teens centigrade which was a bit weird for early March especialy so soon after the heavy snow fall a couple of weeks ago.

I don't think I'll be breaking out the summer dresses yet awhile though


----------



## Zhizara

Our weather here in New Orleans has been schizo.  We switch from very cold and windy to 70°s and balmy.

Usually, once the 70°s get here and stay awhile, it's a warning that summer may be extremely hot.  

The jury's out on that so far this year..


----------



## Aunt Bea

46 and sunny!

So far the snow has melted nice and slow, no flooding!  

Good maple syrup weather, warm during the day and below freezing at night!


----------



## Addie

Have any of you watched the PBS series _*Cancer, Emperor of All Maladies*_? I have been watching this with such intensity, that I get a headache at the end of each part. I have been watching Part 3 and they made a statement about having conquered childhood leukemia, breast cancer and a few others with early detection, but now also know that obesity is also a group of people who are facing a greater possibility of developing cancer. I am so glad I lost all that extra weight I have been carrying around for years. Now to get down to the weight I should be as long as I don't go below 95 pounds. Unfortunately the charts for height don't go down to my height. I have to use children's charts. 

STOP THAT LAUGHING. I CAN HEAR YOU!


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm still getting a kick out of video of that mom in Baltimore slapping the heck out of her son after she found out he threw a rock at the cops.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Dawgluver said:


> I'm still getting a kick out of video of that mom in Baltimore slapping the heck out of her son after she found out he threw a rock at the cops.



I got just as much of a kick out of the son's reaction, he might have smacked his dad but he didn't dare smack his mom, lol! 

I think that family will do just fine!


----------



## Dawgluver

It's obvious who rules the roost!  Good for Mom!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That Mom is my hero.

My Mom is my hero, too...she may be able to get us into the farmhouse she grew up in.  Trying to find a place to live is getting hairy.  Folks don't want a rental to stay empty for another month waiting for their tenants to show up.


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That Mom is my hero.
> 
> My Mom is my hero, too...she may be able to get us into the farmhouse she grew up in. Trying to find a place to live is getting hairy. Folks don't want a rental to stay empty for another month waiting for their tenants to show up.


 
Best wishes to you, princess.  I know how crazy it can be trying to find a home on the spur of the moment.  Been there before, done that.  Hugs...


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That Mom is my hero.
> 
> My Mom is my hero, too...she may be able to get us into the farmhouse she grew up in.  Trying to find a place to live is getting hairy.  Folks don't want a rental to stay empty for another month waiting for their tenants to show up.



If you find a place you really, really like offer them a higher rent to compensate them for the extra month and reduce the immediate burden on you of shelling out a full month.  For example if the rent is $600/month offer to pay $650/month for the first year.  

Good luck!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> Best wishes to you, princess.  I know how crazy it can be trying to find a home on the spur of the moment.  Been there before, done that.  Hugs...



Thank you Cheryl!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> If you find a place you really, really like offer them a higher rent to compensate them for the extra month and reduce the immediate burden on you of shelling out a full month.  For example if the rent is $600/month offer to pay $650/month for the first year.
> 
> Good luck!



Thank you for that idea, Aunt Bea!  I'll let Mom know she can make that offer.


----------



## Dawgluver

Made DH a sandwich for lunch:  ham, chicken, lettuce, cheese, mayo and mustard.  DH heard on a radio talk show this morning that sandwiches are always better when they're made by someone else.  When I tell him,"Just make yourself a sandwich,", he always tells me mine are so much better.


----------



## taxlady

It's warm enough outside that one of the dandelion flowers fainted. It was just drooping and "looking" straight down. Now that it's in shade, it has perked right up and looks normal.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Would have been better if that dandelion had died. BwaHaHa! I told Himself he doesn't need to buy me flowers for Mother's Day, he can just pick those yellow flowers out of our lawn.



Dawgluver said:


> ...DH heard on a radio talk show this morning that sandwiches are always better when they're made by someone else.  When I tell him,"Just make yourself a sandwich,", he always tells me mine are so much better.


That's because they probably are! I know the sandwiches I would make for Himself's lunch were better. Many men think a sandwich is a slice of meat between two pieces of bread, period. Oh YUCK!


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> Would have been better if that dandelion had died. BwaHaHa! I told Himself he doesn't need to buy me flowers for Mother's Day, he can just pick those yellow flowers out of our lawn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because they probably are! I know the sandwiches I would make for Himself's lunch were better. Many men think a sandwich is a slice of meat between two pieces of bread, period. Oh YUCK!




We can't diss the dandelion.  They're the honeybees' and hummingbird's first food in the spring, as well as the harbingers of morels, which I've had yet to find.

DH is obsessed with plucking dandelion flowers on our yard when we're walking Beagle.  My feeling is that they'll disappear soon.


----------



## taxlady

I like dandelions. I'm not the only one. They were intentionally imported from Europe for colonists who missed them.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thank you for that idea, Aunt Bea!  I'll let Mom know she can make that offer.



Are you renting this place or buying it? I am now very confused.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> We can't diss the dandelion.  They're the honeybees' and hummingbird's first food in the spring, as well as the harbingers of morels, which I've had yet to find.
> 
> DH is obsessed with plucking dandelion flowers on our yard when we're walking Beagle.  My feeling is that they'll disappear soon.


I don't mind the flower, it's more the seed head after the flower is gone. All it means is more dandelions, and we have plenty! Clover I don't mind, since it's low to the ground and stays green. I also feel sorry for crab grass. Why hate on something that grows flat enough you don't have to cut often, and stays green no matter how dry the weather gets? Crab grass needs a better publicity agent.


----------



## Dawgluver

We have a so-called landscaper living across from us, his yard is a field of dandelions, as are most of our other neighbors' yards.  I figure we're fighting a losing battle.  

Need to do a bit of research on dandelion wine and other recipes.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> We have a so-called landscaper living across from us, his yard is a field of dandelions, as are most of our other neighbors' yards.  I figure we're fighting a losing battle.
> 
> Need to do a bit of research on dandelion wine and other recipes.



Find an old Italian woman and she will clean the yard and your neighbors of all dandelions. They cook up the greens as if it were spinach.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> Find an old Italian woman and she will clean the yard and your neighbors of all dandelions. They cook up the greens as if it were spinach.




We have very few old Italian women around here, but you just reminded me about the greens, Addie!  We don't spray, but many people do, so I'd only trust the ones in our lawn.


----------



## Addie

Take a look at this.

https://www.organicfacts.net/health-benefits/herbs-and-spices/health-benefits-of-dandelion.html

Then read this.

dandelion: Uses, Side Effects, Interactions and Warnings - WebMD

And one of many sites for uses.

10 Ways To Use Dandelion Greens — Kitchn Recipe Roundup | The Kitchn


----------



## Addie

*An Adventure I Simply Do Not Like*

Here I am at 2 a.m. on the very last adventure of my life. It is called "Getting Old." And I do not like it. Heart disease, diabetes, thyroid, every joint in my body aches. This is not how I planned my old age. I wanted to be able to work until I was 72. Then do volunteer work with the Boston Ballet Company and the Boston Symphony. I would be able to attend all of their presentation for free. Well, I had to quit work at 64. A massive heart attack will do that for you. Into the OR for open heart surgery. 

I tried going back to work four weeks after surgery. Doing the work was the easy part. Sitting at a computer a half day typing up the program for Sunday services. That was a no brainer. But between the travel via public transportation and then back home left me exhausted. So I had to quit. I hated doing it. But it was causing me more heart problems. So for the first time I listened to my doctor. I find myself doing that more and more now. 

Today I am on 14 different medications every day. I am in such pain some days, that I spend more time in bed than not. If I had taken this trip in my 30's or 40's and then knowing I was going to have to take it again later in life, I doubt I could have done it. If it weren't for the pain medication, I don't know what I would do. 

Each day I find I am doing less and less. Only if someone asks something of me do I make the effort to fill their request. It gets me moving. 

Okay. Back to the kitchen and clean the clams.


----------



## Addie

I asked Pirate if he had my cigarette lighter?  "No, use this antique one." He tossed me a book of matches.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Are you renting this place or buying it? I am now very confused.



The post you are quoting is from before the decision to buy rather than rent.

We have since started the process to buy a house.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The post you are quoting is from before the decision to buy rather than rent.
> 
> We have since started the process to buy a house.



Thank you. I thought the sale may have fallen through.  Or that I was losing my mind.


----------



## Aunt Bea

taxlady said:


> I like dandelions. I'm not the only one. They were intentionally imported from Europe for colonists who missed them.



This dandelion is from Germany.

I found one last year at the local flea market, it hangs in my cluttered kitchen.


----------



## taxlady

Aunt Bea said:


> This dandelion is from Germany.
> 
> I found one last year at the local flea market, it hangs in my cluttered kitchen.


That is pretty and no doubt that it's a dandelion.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> We have very few old Italian women around here, but you just reminded me about the greens, Addie!  We don't spray, but many people do, so I'd only trust the ones in our lawn.


I have tried cooking dandelion greens. They were very bitter, so we thought they were nasty. Yes, I parboiled them first.

Luckily, no one sprays them here. It's a municipal bylaw that you can't spray pesticides or herbicides unless you have an infestation and then you need a permit and have to put little signs.


----------



## Dawgluver

What is it about different forums, (not DC). and how nasty people can be to each other?  I belong to several different forums, and I'm appalled at all the sniping that goes on, even between so-called "experts", AKA "moderators", as well as the regular members.

I'm ever so appreciative of DC and its civility!


----------



## Addie

I can't figure out how folks can have time for more than one forum.

Now when someone decides to make me their whipping post of the day, I do not responds. Nothing like "Love your enemy. It will drive them crazy." Works for me. And if they insist, they go on my "Ignore" list. So if you don't get a response, you know where you went.


----------



## taxlady

Is that holiday over yet?


----------



## Dawgluver

Beagle has been sitting on the couch arm in our sunroom, watching the same rabbit for at least 45 minutes.  True dedication.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Beagle has been sitting on the couch arm in our sunroom, watching the same rabbit for at least 45 minutes.  True dedication.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shhh, be vewy qwiet, I'm hunting wabbits.


----------



## Dawgluver

I have a feeling that if Beagle caught a wabbit, she would hug it and squeeze it and call it her squooshie.

Same with cats.


----------



## Kayelle

A few pages ago someone was talking about sandwiches. 

I want to know why I can't seem to buy a well made sandwich anything like I make. Just for an example, a simple ham and cheese sandwich should start with perfectly toasted bread completely spread with mayo from edge to edge, not just squirted on willy nilly. Then the seperated thin ham slices must cover every bit of the bread, not  thrown on in a blob of balled up thin ham slices in the middle of the bread...grr. Then the cheese should cover every square inch of the perfectly placed ham slices, and pickle slices should cover all the cheese from edge to edge. One layer of sliced* ripe* tomatoes should cover all of the layers along with only one layer of a lettuce, not three or four. The toasted bread top should also be completely spread with mayo like the bottom half. I'm so sick of paying good money for every sort of carelessly made sandwiches made in restaurants these days!! I'm sending them back from now on!! 

While I'm venting, I'm reminded of why I don't buy pizza anymore. The knuckleheads who make it don't know how to cover a pizza evenly with the toppings.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Why doesn't Purina and other pet food manufactures make mouse-flavored cat food?

Maybe they can't pay anyone enough to taste-test it yet.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Addie

Have any of you caught the Frontline show on PBS called "The Trouble With Chicken"? It is on PBS this week. I have always washed my hands, in what I thought was thorough. But thinking back, I need to do a better job. I will have a germicidal wipe in my hand when I go to open the fridge door, or turn on a faucet or open a drawer to retrieve a needed tool. 

What good is washing your hands thoroughly, when you have to turn on the faucet with chicken yuk on your hands. So you wash your hands real good, then reach for the faucet handle to shut the water off. The faucet handle still has chicken yuk on it from when you turned on the faucet. If I am handling chicken, I will handle only chicken until I am completely done. When I am preparing the chicken for the freezer, I will do all the cutting and trimming first. Then I will wash my hands and then I can pull the plastic wrap with clean hands. I will also start using my tongs to move the chicken from pile to the wrap. I will make a very strong concerted effort to not handle the chicken with my bare hands. 

There is a lot more I could do and I will try. I wish they made rubber gloves in children sizes. I have a couple of medical ones that I got at Winthrop. And I have been using them for when I have to immerse my hands in cleaning solutions. They fit pretty good. The fingers are just a wee bit too long. So I looked them up and a box of them are really inexpensive. For less that $20 I can get a container of 160 germicidal wipes and a box of 200 hundred gloves. 

I will also make sure I really cook that chicken thoroughly. Enough so that I know it is safe to eat, but not cook so long as to make it dry and unappetizing. I am at that age where they say "young children and the elderly are at risk."


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> A few pages ago someone was talking about sandwiches.
> 
> I want to know why I can't seem to buy a well made sandwich anything like I make. Just for an example, a simple ham and cheese sandwich should start with perfectly toasted bread completely spread with mayo from edge to edge, not just squirted on willy nilly. Then the seperated thin ham slices must cover every bit of the bread, not thrown on in a blob of balled up thin ham slices in the middle of the bread...grr. Then the cheese should cover every square inch of the perfectly placed ham slices, and pickle slices should cover all the cheese from edge to edge. One layer of sliced* ripe* tomatoes should cover all of the layers along with only one layer of a lettuce, not three or four. The toasted bread top should also be completely spread with mayo like the bottom half. I'm so sick of paying good money for every sort of carelessly made sandwiches made in restaurants these days!! I'm sending them back from now on!!
> 
> While I'm venting, I'm reminded of why I don't buy pizza anymore. The knuckleheads who make it don't know how to cover a pizza evenly with the toppings.


 
+1, on every point.  *I love a good sandwich*.   The half-hearted ways that many restaurants make them is disappointing.  I love making sandwiches at home and sometimes they're my dinner.  I usually have a few different kinds of breads and goodies, and more than willing to take the time to make a really good sandwich. YUM! 

At least I know I'm not going to just squirt a line of mayo and mustard on one slice of bread and call it good.


----------



## Dawgluver

DH refuses to make his own sandwiches anymore.  "You make them so much better!"

Con artist.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> DH refuses to make his own sandwiches anymore. *"You make them so much better!"*
> 
> *Con artist*.


 
Haha. That's just what my daughter and grandson said this afternoon.  Sometimes sammies are just better when someone else makes them.


----------



## Kayelle

Dawgluver said:


> DH refuses to make his own sandwiches anymore.  "You make them so much better!"
> 
> Con artist.





Cheryl J said:


> Haha. That's just what my daughter and grandson said this afternoon.  Sometimes sammies are just better when someone else makes them.



I'm still on a rant. 

The only reason others would think you make better sandwiches, is you make them with *care* *that* *every bite* should be the same throughout the sandwich. 

True, it takes some basic thought, but a well made sandwich can be put together as fast as a poorly made one in a restaurant. It's* not* rocket science or cooking skills, it's just simply caring about what you're doing. 
It's outrageous the prices that are charged for badly made sandwiches simply because they get away with it.


----------



## Cheryl J

Truth!  When family makes them for family, they're better.


----------



## Dawgluver

DH also applies his same philosophy to salads.  I have a feeling someone is trying to get out of making lunch.


----------



## Kayelle

Dawgluver said:


> DH also applies his same philosophy to salads.  I have a feeling someone is trying to get out of making lunch.



Dawg, that reminds me of what my Mom said when Dad retired. She had a mantra of "for better or for worse, but not for lunch"....
It stuck with me.......


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle said:


> ...It's* not* rocket science or cooking skills, it's just simply caring about what you're doing...


Ay, there's the rub. People no longer care. It's so easy to do it slap-dash. After all, what is the chance that person will have to service you again? 

I swear I unpack and repack my grocery bags every time I leave the store. WHY do they have to put my tomatoes on the bottom???


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Ay, there's the rub. People no longer care. It's so easy to do it slap-dash. After all, what is the chance that person will have to service you again?
> 
> I swear I unpack and repack my grocery bags every time I leave the store. WHY do they have to put my tomatoes on the bottom???



Because the tomatoes go with the bread down there for your sandwiches.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hmmm...."Stray Thoughts" has turned into "Petty Vents".


----------



## Addie

*My Stray Thought for the Day*

Now that the snow is gone and I can get outside with my scooter, time for me (the next time I go shopping) to buy and bring my monthly donation to our local food bank at the church up the street. A perfect excuse to get me out in the fresh air. Then when the weather hit the high 70's, time for me to go over to the beach and watch the airplanes take off while I sit and do my sewing.


----------



## Addie

All day I have been in pain. I either have a bad kidney infection or am constipated. I am going with the constipation. When I bang on my kidneys, no pain comes forth. But I can't figure out why I would be constipated. I didn't eat much yesterday. Just a half sandwich. Oh well. I see what happens tomorrow.

I did have a wireless keyboard. And I loved it. But I used it to death. All of a sudden it stopped working for me. Most of the numbers stopped. Having been trained to use the numbers at the top of the keyboard, most of them went out first. It was really hard for me to remember to  use the numeric pad to the right. 

So Spike brought me a wired keyboard with the notation of "Lets see how fast you can destroy this one." I am really hard on keyboards. This is about the eighth or ninth one I have destroyed in the past ten or more years. 

Now I am having a devil of a time trying to learn this new board. It is much flatter than any I have ever had before. It sits below the wrist rest and I have to keep the board pushed back. And a lot of the "extra" keys I had on the other one are not on this one. Like the sound keys. If I am listening to music, sometime a song is louder than the previous. I have a headset, but hate to use it. And it has keys that I don't even know what they do. 

Oh well, tomorrow I will be in a better mood. (I hope)


----------



## Dawgluver

So looking forward to "Jurassic World"!!  Not this weekend when it opens though.  We'll wait a bit.  I do plan to spring for the Imax thing though.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Why don't they make mouse-flavored cat food?


----------



## Addie

What a nice weekend I have had. I manage to find several B&W movies from the forties and fifties. I like the black and white one from then. The story lines hold my interest. I am definitely not a fan of Jerry Lewis and his antics. I switched that station real quick. Now it is getting late and I need to start to get ready for tomorrow morning. Have to get my new EBT card.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Halftime at The Q. Cavs down by two. Wondering how much longer will my basketball season last. Will it be just 24 more minutes? Or will we have one more game, Game Seven, to be played on Friday in Oakland? 

All I know is that last year the Cavs final game of the season was on *April* 16th. Today is *June* 16th. For someone who thought the Cavs wouldn't even make the playoffs this year, these past two months have been a total bonus blast!


----------



## Rocklobster

They make meat like products for vegetarians like veggie dogs, and veggie bacon, burgers etc...why don't they make products for people who don't like vegetables?  Carrots made from pork, or chicken formed in the shape of cauliflower? I think it would sell...no?


----------



## Andy M.

Rocklobster said:


> ...Carrots made from pork, or chicken formed in the shape of cauliflower? I think it would sell...no?



I love it!  Carroinks, and Chickiflower.  I'd eat it.


----------



## taxlady

Rocklobster said:


> They make meat like products for vegetarians like veggie dogs, and veggie bacon, burgers etc...why don't they make products for people who don't like vegetables?  Carrots made from pork, or chicken formed in the shape of cauliflower? I think it would sell...no?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Baconator Fries*

Could this be Wendy's idea of a U.S. version of poutine? 

*Baconator Fries*


----------



## Addie

I have two rings that I rarely take off. They are both aquamarines, my birthstone. One is an emerald cut and the other is set in an old fashion setting. When they get dirty, they look horrible. So I give them to Spike and he takes them to work for me and cleans them. They are so beautiful when I get them back.

Aquamarines are in the beryl family. The same as emeralds. They are soft and can damage very easily. So I have always be reluctant to try and clean them myself. But I found the perfect way.

A soft toothbrush and Dawn dish liquid. I put some Dawn on the brush and gently clean all sides of the stones. When I rinse them off, they looked like new. Unfortunately I am going to have to stop wearing the emerald cut one. My knuckles are so swollen, that once I get it off, I will have to leave it off. Of course that is the one that looks the best when it is clean. And the one I love the most. It figures. I could have Spike get it made a tad bigger for me. But then the ring will spin on my finger. Alas! 

Most of June and now into July, I have been having a terrible time with my bad leg. Night time is becoming pure hell. Then this past week, I had a bout with sciatica. Same leg. I would love to get more than five hours of sleep in a 24 hour period. Getting old stinks, BIG TIME!  I am not ready for it. Not even for the cane they gave me to use while I have the sciatica.


----------



## Addie

Living in a big city, I miss the small town celebration of July 4th. The doll carriage and bicycle parade. The concert on the commons and the small show of fireworks. The pie eating contests, the judging of the canned goods of home cooks. I think the small town celebrations are closer to exactly what the holiday and America is all about.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

My get-up-and-go got up and went.


----------



## Addie

I have as my wall paper five different pictures of the USS Eagle. The Coast Guard Training Vessel. The picture changes every ten seconds. You can't help feeling a sense of pride and patriotism when you see her in full sail. I had to choose between her and the Constitution. I chose the Eagle because you don't get to see the Constitution in full sail. And even though she has a full set of sails, they only go up for very special occasions. Like if the President wanted a ride on her. Or our 250 birthday. Right now she is in dry dock. For a boat that goes nowhere even in good weather, she gets a lot of repairs. Once a year they take her out to Boston Harbor, turn her around, fire off her cannons and bring her back to her berth.

No, I will go with the USS Eagle. Technically, she is quite capable of serving with honor in the event of ever needing her to do so. She does not have to totally rely on her sails. She does have an engine. But it is seldom used. Americans want to see her in full sail. I have seen her several times in full sail when she has come to Boston for a stay down on Commercial Street at the CG Station. And I fall in love with her all over again.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

My Wild Woman neighbor was giving an award-winning performance today, railing at her husband at the top of her lungs. I was sorely tempted to set up our lawn chairs in the street and sell popcorn for the performance.


----------



## Dawgluver

cooking goddess said:


> my wild woman neighbor was giving an award-winning performance today, railing at her husband at the top of her lungs. I was sorely tempted to set up our lawn chairs in the street and sell popcorn for the performance.


----------



## Cheryl J

^


----------



## Addie

Well I did it again! Someone kick me really hard. I made up a batch of fried chicken for Pirate yesterday. I made sure that it wouldn't be greasy as I was going to want a small leg. Well I ate the leg and got home a short while ago from the hospital. Sure enough a massive attack on the gall bladder. Bad enough that they were considering sending me up to the OR to have the dang organ removed as an emergency. But I was so unstable with the pain, they decided to address that first. Then the surgical team decided that they wanted to look at my medical history before they would operate. 

Sometime in August I all I got. To be continued!


----------



## Addie

*Be Your Own Advocate*

If you have ever been in the hospital and they have you hooked up to the monitor, one of the items they keep an eye on is your blood pressure. Along with your oxygen level. 

Well, this past trip there, they kept waking me up and checking my BP manually. And they kept adjusting the finger probe for my oxygen level. It seems that both levels were dropping to a dangerous level. 

First they had an adult size cuff on my arm. I keep telling them to use a child size one. I am not a hulking man size. I am smaller than most 12-16 y.o. kids. But they do not like to listen. Also, I have arthritis really bad in my fingers. Need to go a certain direction? Just ask me and I have a finger that points in that direction. DO NOT SQUEEZE the finger probe. And don't think you know which finger will give you the best results. You don't, I do. Just ask me. 

It took a couple of hours before anyone would listen to me. But only after I threw a tizzy fit. It shouldn't have to come to that. It was only after I threatened to pull an AMA that they listened to me. 

A child size cuff was placed on my arm and the oxygen level probe was placed on my left thumb. The only finger that isn't swollen from disease. 

As a result they got a better picture of what my BP was and my true oxygen level was. This is the second time Winthrop was told to lower my BP medication. The last time I heard the words "Crash Cart" being yelled out as they were flying to the elevators to get me emergency help. Winthrop was also sent a 'document' admonishing them to monitor my medications more closely and adjust the dosage according to my size, not my age. 

Now you wouldn't think that the hospital would have a say about what my doctor has prescribed for me. But his hospital association is with the hospital that I go to. So they do have a say about how he treats his patients. They don't want to always cleaning up any errors he may make. 

BTW, June, July, do not get sick. Those are the two months when all the *new* doctors are reporting right from graduation to their assigned hospitals. Rounds take forever, everyone has a chance to examine you and then discuss your case right there in front of you while you are trying to eat your breakfast or go to sleep. Even in the ER.


----------



## Cheryl J

Addie said:


> If you have ever been in the hospital and they have you hooked up to the monitor, one of the items they keep an eye on is your blood pressure. Along with your oxygen level.
> 
> Well, this past trip there, they kept waking me up and checking my BP manually. And they kept adjusting the finger probe for my oxygen level. It seems that both levels were dropping to a dangerous level.
> 
> First they had an adult size cuff on my arm. I keep telling them to use a child size one. I am not a hulking man size. I am smaller than most 12-16 y.o. kids. But they do not like to listen. Also, I have arthritis really bad in my fingers. Need to go a certain direction? Just ask me and I have a finger that points in that direction. DO NOT SQUEEZE the finger probe. And don't think you know which finger will give you the best results. You don't, I do. Just ask me.
> 
> It took a couple of hours before anyone would listen to me. But only after I threw a tizzy fit. It shouldn't have to come to that. It was only after I threatened to pull an AMA that they listened to me.
> 
> A child size cuff was placed on my arm and the oxygen level probe was placed on my left thumb. The only finger that isn't swollen from disease.
> 
> As a result they got a better picture of what my BP was and my true oxygen level was. This is the second time Winthrop was told to lower my BP medication. The last time I heard the words "Crash Cart" being yelled out as they were flying to the elevators to get me emergency help. Winthrop was also sent a 'document' admonishing them to monitor my medications more closely and adjust the dosage according to my size, not my age.
> 
> Now you wouldn't think that the hospital would have a say about what my doctor has prescribed for me. But his hospital association is with the hospital that I go to. So they do have a say about how he treats his patients. They don't want to always cleaning up any errors he may make.
> 
> BTW, June, July, do not get sick. Those are the two months when all the *new* doctors are reporting right from graduation to their assigned hospitals. Rounds take forever, everyone has a chance to examine you and then discuss your case right there in front of you while you are trying to eat your breakfast or go to sleep. Even in the ER.


 
Oh my goodness...Addie....glad to hear that after all you've been through, that you're home and doing well enough to post so much info.


----------



## GotGarlic

Sorry you've had to go through all that, Addie. You have the right to refuse any treatment, including a blood pressure check. Tell them you won't consent to have it checked until they get the appropriate cuff. I need a child-size cuff, too. 

Just wanted to mention that the medical academic year starts July 1. New residents are still celebrating graduation in June 

On the bright side, you have lots of eyes and brains looking at you, so hopefully you ultimately get better care.


----------



## NickeeCoco

GotGarlic said:


> On the bright side, you have lots of eyes and brains looking at you, so hopefully you ultimately get better care.



I prefer going to teaching hospitals for this reason.  They spend more time with you, and you learn a lot.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Oh my goodness...Addie....glad to hear that after all you've been through, that you're home and doing well enough to post so much info.



Well, there was some good news out of all of that. Winthrop has a "patient advocate" stationed at the hospital. Whenever an Elder Service Plan patient is admitted to the hospital, the nursing staff notifies her and she stops by to see if I need anything. When I got discharged, I called my son Spike to come get me. Instead she came by and told me that she had already arranged for Cataldo to take me home. (Medical Chair service.) Saved on my son's gas and driving through the tunnel both ways. It was a good thing she called them. We hit real heavy traffic in the tunnel and it took almost an hour to make a ten minute trip. There was an accident in the tunnel and that screwed up everything.


----------



## Addie

*Helpful Hint For Coupon Clippers*

So I have been doing my least favorite activity. Making out my grocery list for shopping. I have several items I need to replenish that aren't covered by food stamps. So I Googled the name of the product and up came the site of the company that made the product. I then looked for their savings and coupons program. Sure enough I was able to print out $3.75 dollars in coupons. 

Companies will often have coupons available that you won't find in your Sunday paper or in the flyers. Proctor and Gamble offers coupons at their site on all the products that the company makes.


----------



## taxlady

I have started getting spam telling me they will help me find a divorce lawyer. I guess that's so I will sign up for the other spam about Christian and seniors dating.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Does Stirling know of your double life?


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I have started getting spam telling me they will help me find a divorce lawyer. I guess that's so I will sign up for the other spam about Christian and seniors dating.



Do they offer to pay the lawyer?


----------



## Addie

We have an aggressive nut that has moved into the building. I had a coupon for Chex Mix. Only it was for two bags. I bought the two bags and knew I would only use one. So I stapled a note on the other one "For the Bingo Folks" and put it on the counter in the community room. Nutcase comes in and steals the bag while I am watching. I went after her to get it back. She started to scream at me at the top of her voice and insisted she was told she could have any food in that room. She raised her hand to hit me. I backed off and went to the office. I should have let her hit me. Because I would have pressed charges against her. Patti, the manager wants her out of the building. And so do a lot of us. I personally think she is at the beginning of Alzheimer's Disease. She wanders the halls, knocking on doors looking for someone to give her food. She does this all the time. She gets food stamps and has food in her apartment. 

When she first moved in and if someone made the mistake of letting her into their apartment, she would spot something that she liked and claimed that the resident stole it from her and she wanted it back. Fortunately she is not on my floor. I have always had my door unlocked. Now I lock it all the time. This is the first time I have ever felt uneasy living here. Even when there was the stabbing in the apartment just above me I didn't feel uneasy. I am hoping she does something really stupid that gets her out of here. But I don't want anyone hurt. She also loves to steal. So hopefully she goes that route and it can be proved it was her.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh geez, Addie.  Yes, thanks for locking your door.  My great aunt, a lovely woman and fantastic cook all her life, went sort of bat-poo crazy when she had to be put in the nursing home when the dementia set in.  Always a religious woman, she took to throwing her bible at staff and having the most magnificent tantrums.  I do admire her for that.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

People with persecution complexes bug the heck out of me. Just sayin'...


----------



## Addie

Thought our gardeners would like this and find it informative. 

Coffee Grounds: 6 Ways to Reuse Them | Reader's Digest


----------



## Dawgluver

Blue moon tonight!  It's not blue, but it is very bright once it gets past the trees.


----------



## CWS4322

I was just admiring the moon...


----------



## taxlady

I'll go look.


----------



## Addie

I had a notation of the Blue Moon last night from my weather bug. It sent me a reminder again today.


----------



## Cheryl J

Wow...that IS a beautiful moon tonight - just went out and looked.


----------



## Dawgluver

Gah!  It's already August, summer's swan song.  The back to school countdown begins.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Countdown, *Dawg*? A friend of mine who used to live in the Atlanta area was wishing her old friends a happy new school year earlier this week. I guess some schools down there start by August. Then again, they probably get out in early April.

***********************

Stray thought of the moment: Why, when I fire up the computer *just* to find a recipe I might need, do I waste time hopping from DC to Facebook to the sports news? I've been online almost an hour and still haven't pulled up the recipe...


----------



## Cheryl J

School starts here August 10th.  Back when I was growing up, schools all started the same time - it was always in September.  It makes it kind of difficult sometimes, because my other grandchildren live in different counties, with different starting and end dates.  They also all have different spring breaks - ugh.  

***********
*CG, *I do the same thing - I can never go online and just look up a recipe or read the news without going to several other sites first.  lol


----------



## Dawgluver

Iowa's a bit, um, strange.  The tourist bureau keeps trying to get folks to go to the Iowa State Fair, and they try to push the school start date back to Labor Day.  But most schools here start mid-August.  Teachers and other staff go back a week or two earlier.

When I worked in multiple districts, it was always fun trying to coordinate vacation schedules.  Some districts had Spring break, others didn't.  Christmas was interesting as well.


----------



## GotGarlic

In Virginia, school starts the day after Labor Day because the tourist industry needs students to work until the summer season is over. It's ridiculous the power they have.


----------



## Dawgluver

Whoa. Just looked at the moon again.  Others are much better photographers than I am, but it sure is pretty.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Gah!  It's already August, summer's swan song.  The back to school countdown begins.



When I lived in South Texas, school started August 1, then let out for the month of October for harvest. All kids were needed at harvest time. It was also Fair time when kids took their animals to the fair. Then after The Fair it was planting time for the second planting. School revolved around the needs of the farm or ranch. 

Up here in the north, school revolved around the needs of the teachers. First day started the first Tuesday after Labor Day. The teacher attended meetings the week before Labor Day. Can't have them working on a holiday. HORRORS! Then came time off the Wednesday before Thanksgiving and then the Christmas holiday. School out on the 23rd, go back the first Tuesday after Jan 1. Then Feb. vacation, Easter vacation, end of school year the second week of June. School started at 9 a.m., let out at 2:30. No wonder parents started hollering about how easy teachers had it. That had come to an end. 

First class starts at 8 a.m. And for Charter Schools, classes start at 7 a.m. and get out at 5 p.m. And yes, they do get home work on top of the long day.  The system in Boston has been turned on its head. And all for the better.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> ***********
> *CG, *I do the same thing - I can never go online and just look up a recipe or read the news without going to several other sites first.  lol



Me either. I get caught up in the news, then the references to other articles, etc.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I don't know whether to celebrate, or mourn, the fact that we've been in our MA house exactly 15 years ago today. I'm going with celebrating the first 12. That was about how long we WERE supposed to be here.

Dorothy was right.........


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*New Word*

"Whenif". Sounds similar to "Gwyneth".

Used when all hope is gone that something will happen WHEN and realizing that it could turn into an IF.

Example: I'll have my garage sale *whenif* I finish pricing everything.


----------



## Dawgluver

I found 1/3 of a garter snake on my front step, it was missing the head and the tail.  Apparently one of the neighbors' cats brought me a hostess gift.

I'm not a squeamish person, but I popped the garage door, and used that to go in and out instead of the front door.  Usually I'm the one who takes care of dead birds, rodents, and insects or arachnids, inside or outside, but this was just gross.

When I told DH that it was his turn to dispose of the dismembered portion of snake, he didn't believe me.  Lo and behold, when we went out the front door for our walk, the snake chunk was gone!  Thinking one of our many omnivorous groundsquirrels might have gotten a nice meal.


----------



## taxlady

I'm the one who gets rid of stuff too. But parts of animals is yucky.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Dawgluver said:


> I found 1/3 of a garter snake on my front step, it was missing the head and the tail.  Apparently one of the neighbors' cats brought me a hostess gift.
> 
> I'm not a squeamish person, but I popped the garage door, and used that to go in and out instead of the front door.  Usually I'm the one who takes care of dead birds, rodents, and insects or arachnids, inside or outside, but this was just gross.
> 
> When I told DH that it was his turn to dispose of the dismembered portion of snake, he didn't believe me.  Lo and behold, when we went out the front door for our walk, the snake chunk was gone!  Thinking one of our many omnivorous groundsquirrels might have gotten a nice meal.



Next time you hit the thrift shops pick up an extra one to hang in the garage.  If you are prepared it will never happen again!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> Next time you hit the thrift shops pick up an extra one to hang in the garage.  If you are prepared it will never happen again!



Now that IS the truth...think I'll get a pair.


----------



## Dawgluver

Aunt Bea said:


> Next time you hit the thrift shops pick up an extra one to hang in the garage.  If you are prepared it will never happen again!




Duh!  I have a spare pair DH uses to clean the gutters.  Great idea.  I wasn't looking forward to disposing of the remains with a glove or paper towel.  Yuck.

A friend who lives in the tropics, in the jungle, always has a pair of tongs at the ready as her house frequently hosts large tarantulas, scorpions, baby boas, and other creepy crawlies.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Duh!  I have a spare pair DH uses to clean the gutters.  Great idea.  I wasn't looking forward to disposing of the remains with a glove or paper towel.  Yuck.
> 
> A friend who lives in the tropics, in the jungle, always has a pair of tongs at the ready as her house frequently hosts large tarantulas, scorpions, baby boas, and other creepy crawlies.



Note to self! Never move to the tropics. I thought living in Texas with all the snakes and roaches that you could ride was bad enough. Go out at night and walk on the grass to the car. Crunch, crunch, crunch. A carpet of roaches to walk on.


----------



## Dawgluver

There is no way to fold a fitted sheet.  I've seen Martha Stewart do it on TV, but her method has never worked for me.

I find the "bunch it into a ball and stuff it into the linen closet" is the best method.


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawg, I saw a cool tip somewhere: store sheets, and the second pillowcase if there is one, inside the matching pillowcase. This way, it's easy to pull the set out and there's no need to make the fitted sheet look neat


----------



## Dawgluver

This is a very good idea, GG!  

Stuffing the fitted sheet into the pillow case right now! Thanks!


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> This is a very good idea, GG!
> 
> Stuffing the fitted sheet into the pillow case right now! Thanks!


----------



## Cheryl J

That's a good idea.   I use the guest room bed as a table and spread out the flat sheet, put the fitted on top of that, then the pillowcases, and fold everything all up together in one big square.   I'll try the pillowcase method next time.


----------



## Addie

I am one of those obsessive people who can't let a simple sheet defeat me. I practiced and practiced until I got it down right. Now I can't do any less. Even when I just roll it up into a ball, I HAVE to take it out of the drawer five minutes later and fold it right.  Nothing like self punishment! I  just love a good headache!


----------



## Kayelle

I also heard about that pillow case method a long time ago and have been using it ever since. It sure makes for a neater linen closet.


----------



## taxlady

I can fold a fitted sheet. I figured it out a very long time ago. But, nowadays there is so much elastic on the fitted sheets that it is much harder. I think I will be switching to the pillow case method.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Like those elastic-on-all-four-sides ones, *taxy*? I. Will. Not. Let. A. Sheet. Defeat. Me. I, too, use the bed as a table, our king-size bed. It doesn't take much effort to figure where to fold and how to tuck. However, it's not as much fun as when the top and bottom edges were the elastic ones and Himself helped me fold. We'd each take a corner in each hand, then start to fold it like a flag. Once we made it narrow enough we'd then walk toward each other, kiss, and he would grab the two sheet corners I had been holding, and I would walk backwards with the folded end. Another two forward-kiss-backs, and the sheet was folded.  If we try doing that with the new sheets, we end up arguing instead.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Am I the only one that just washes the sheets and puts them back on the bed?


----------



## CharlieD

Aunt Bea said:


> Am I the only one that just washes the sheets and puts them back on the bed?




My wife does the same.


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Dawg, I saw a cool tip somewhere: store sheets, and the second pillowcase if there is one, inside the matching pillowcase. This way, it's easy to pull the set out and there's no need to make the fitted sheet look neat



That's exactly how I do it...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> Am I the only one that just washes the sheets and puts them back on the bed?



I have to give all equal time...too many color choices.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have to give all equal time...too many color choices.



I have always had two sets for each bed. But they don't have to match. Who goes into my bedrooms? I grab whatever is on top in the drawer. The first bottom, top and pillowcase that I can get my hands on, goes on the bed. And I have never folded them into sets. 

When the kids were small, I had an absolute routine on Sunday morning. The kids had the choice of helping with housework after breakfast or go to Sunday School. A good way to get them out of the house. After they were dressed and gone to church, I gave the kitchen a quick clean and started Sunday dinner. While it was on low, I would strip every bed in the house. While the bedding was washing, I was folding the laundry I had dried the night before. When I put that away, I would pull out the clean bedding for each bed and drop it on their bed along with their laundry that had to be put away when they got home. They also had to make their own beds. Pirate was way too small so I had one of the older kids help him with the bed. No order of who got what. One would have the blue bottom sheet, yellow top sheet, pink pillow case. Spike always flatly refused to have any pink bedding in his room. So they would trade off and surprisingly, they all ended up with matching sets. Poor Pirate, he always got the pink.

When I folded the laundry that they had on their bed last night, I put it away in no particular order.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I was thinking today how much my life has changed, not sure if it is for the better!

I need to pack up a set of dishes so I went to the Home Depot and bought four cardboard boxes, a package of newsprint to wrap the dishes and a roll of tape.  When I was younger, and more agile, I would have gone behind the local liquor store to pull some sturdy boxes from the dumpster and wrapped the dishes in yesterday's newspaper.  These days the liquor store has a secure box baler and the local newspaper is online!  In a few more years we probably won't even need the dishes!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

So true, Aunt Bea...I have a garage full of boxes I had to purchase.  Stores wouldn't even save them for me when I asked.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Aunt Bea said:


> ...I need to pack up a set of dishes so I went to the Home Depot and bought four cardboard boxes...





PrincessFiona60 said:


> So true, Aunt Bea...I have a garage full of boxes I had to purchase.  Stores wouldn't even save them for me when I asked.


Our local Market Basket had a manager change the beginning of the year. Shortly after, boxes appeared at the front of the store with a note "free boxes". Since I've been going through loose stuff set aside for the garage sale (that will not happen if I don't get busy) I pick up a box or two when I need them. I have to say, though, if you saw a stocker emptying a box, they would save it for you if you asked.


----------



## taxlady

I usually end up with a bunch of boxes I don't want when I shop at Costco.


----------



## FoodieFanatic

I pass on the boxes at Costco because breaking them down and getting rid of them is a pain.  I keep fold-down crates in the car and load from the cart to the crates.  They fold flat so they don't take up much room.  Love 'em!


----------



## taxlady

FoodieFanatic said:


> I pass on the boxes at Costco because breaking them down and getting rid of them is a pain.  I keep fold-down crates in the car and load from the cart to the crates.  They fold flat so they don't take up much room.  Love 'em!


That's a good idea. Only problem, at least at the local Costco, they do a terrible job of loading boxes or bags. I often take stuff out of the box and put it into my bags, in the parking lot.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Our local Market Basket had a manager change the beginning of the year. Shortly after, boxes appeared at the front of the store with a note "free boxes". Since I've been going through loose stuff set aside for the garage sale (that will not happen if I don't get busy) I pick up a box or two when I need them. I have to say, though, if you saw a stocker emptying a box, they would save it for you if you asked.



I was told it was store policy, because people always ask for the boxes but them never pick them up...  Do I look like a college kid???


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I dunno. Do you?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> I dunno. Do you?



I was described as "the one with gray hair and glasses" that sounds like most of my residents.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

At least you can spy on your "inmates" without arousing suspicion...


----------



## Addie

Ever since I lost my daughter, I make it a point to end every conversation, email or text message to those I love and care about with an "I love you." 

We all have a case of "if only's". If only I had...... 

I never got to tell my daughter that I loved her. And I have lived with that for almost 20 years. I don't want to make that mistake again. Of course Spike brushes it off. He is definitely not the mushy kind. But he still gets to hear it all the time from me. Almost every day. 

For folks I don't know but whose path crosses mine every so often, I give them a smile. I have lots of those. Enough to share with the world and make someone's day. As the saying goes, "If you see someone without a smile, give them yours." When I make a run to CVS on my scooter, there is an old gentleman that sits out on his front stoop. I ALWAYS make it a point to smile and say hello to him. His face just lights up. And it didn't cost me anything. 

My doctor one time asked me if I ever get depressed. Me? Is he crazy? I am too busy passing out smiles and "I love You". I don't have time for depression.


----------



## Dawgluver

For some reason, I have an earworm from the old "HeeHaw" series.

"Where, oh, where are you tonight?"

Always sung with the guest star.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> For some reason, I have an earworm from the old "HeeHaw" series.
> 
> "Where, oh, where are you tonight?"
> 
> Always sung with the guest star.



Thanks a lot.  You just had to share that, didn't you!


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> For some reason, I have an earworm from the old "HeeHaw" series.
> 
> "Where, oh, where are you tonight?"
> 
> Always sung with the guest star.


 
 OMGosh, I'd forgotten all about that song until now...


----------



## Dawgluver

I enjoy annoying DH.  He's easily annoyable.  "You met another, and thbbt, you were gone."


----------



## PrincessFiona60

You are Evil Incarnate...Can't get the song out of my head!!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Bwahahaha.


----------



## FoodieFanatic

I never watched HeeHaw.  Just never appealed to me but then I was a kid and wasn't into shows like that.  I do recall hearing the opening "HeeeeeeHawwwww!" my parents would watch it.


----------



## Dawgluver

We were stuck.  There were only 3 channels, no cable.  HeeHaw was the lesser of three weevils.


----------



## FoodieFanatic

We had ABC, CBS, NBC and PBS.  The stations only played until midnight, then the National Athem music come on and that was it until morning. 

I hated when I use to babysit and the people weren't home by midnight.  Was kind of eerie with no TV or background noise.  I'd try and stay awake but then you'd start imaging noises and kept wishing the people would get home.


----------



## Addie

FoodieFanatic said:


> We had ABC, CBS, NBC and PBS.  The stations only played until midnight, then the National Athem music come on and that was it until morning.
> 
> I hated when I use to babysit and the people weren't home by midnight.  Was kind of eerie with no TV or background noise.  I'd try and stay awake but then you'd start imaging noises and kept wishing the people would get home.



I had forgotten about the National Anthem playing at sign off.


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Then they would just have that humming and a symbol of a circle with other lines on it.  Never new what that stood for.  The humming made you want to turn off the TV!


----------



## Andy M.

FoodieFanatic said:


> Then they would just have that humming and a symbol of a circle with other lines on it.  Never new what that stood for.  The humming made you want to turn off the TV!



That was a test pattern so broadcasters could check that the picture was correct.  There were different versions.  Here's one  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian-head_test_pattern


----------



## Kayelle

Aunt Bea said:


> Am I the only one that just washes the sheets and puts them back on the bed?



Nope, you're not alone AB. I have several sets that either don't fit right, or I don't like the feel of them. One set is the favorite and I wish I could remember exactly where I found them so I could have more. They are high quality percale (remember percale?) the crisp full bodied no wrinkle kind that fit the bed tight with elastic only on the corners. More often than not, I'll wash them and put them right back on the bed.
The rest of the sets are inside pillow cases in the linen closet.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Why are there only nine steps when you're going down, but when you go up you swear there are 99 of those treads.  My legs would be toned if they weren't so tired and sore...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Why are there only nine steps when you're going down, but when you go up you swear there are 99 of those treads.  My legs would be toned if they weren't so tired and sore...



Gravity sucks, it's tough on us.


----------



## cinisajoy

I tend to wash the sheets and put them back on the bed too.
Also cleaned off my kitchen counter and rearranged it.


----------



## Dawgluver

I heard a bird call that I wasn't familiar with.  DH heard it too.  We were perplexed.

Turns out it was the neighbor kids two doors down hitting rocks into the woods with an aluminum bat...


----------



## Cheryl J

The elusive aluminum bat bird strikes again!  

I went out to the garage this morning to load up plastic bottles for recycling, and was startled by a roadrunner about 2 feet away.  I don't know who was more startled - those things are huge.


----------



## Dawgluver

Indeed.  Wooden bats don't sound like bird calls.  There needs to be a law.

I've only seen one roadrunner, when we visited my dad in AZ.  Zippy guy, and he was big!


----------



## Cheryl J

Yep.  They have no problem with a live rattlesnake and having it for dinner.


----------



## Dawgluver

They may have my share...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I've seen so many different birds these last few weeks, my Audubon Reference is getting burnt pages.


----------



## tinlizzie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've seen so many different birds these last few weeks, my Audubon Reference is getting burnt pages.



Have you seen the Cornell Lab of Ornithology website?  You can hear the bird as well as see a photo.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> Have you seen the Cornell Lab of Ornithology website?  You can hear the bird as well as see a photo.



I have now, thank you Lizzie!  My Mom will love that site.


----------



## Dawgluver

:sniff:

RIP,  my lovely lasagna made with freezer-burned Italian sausage.  You were inedible, so you go in the garbage.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Requiem for a Lost Lasagna.


----------



## Dawgluver

With Shrek being a musician, perhaps he could write a song.

I hate wasting food, this was hard.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> With Shrek being a musician, perhaps he could write a song.
> 
> I hate wasting food, this was hard.



I asked, he laughed!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I asked, he laughed!




We tried!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> :sniff:
> 
> RIP,  my lovely lasagna made with freezer-burned Italian sausage...


So sad, Dawg.


----------



## taxlady

Something to the tune of "On Top of Old Smokey", I lost my lasagna...


----------



## Dawgluver




----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> So sad, Dawg.



Someone has too much time on their hands.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh dear.  Tonight on NBC News, Lester Holt stated after a thing on Bill Cosby's supposed indiscretions, "On Datetime (not Dateline) NBC Tonight"...


----------



## Aunt Bea

You know you are getting old when a $20.00 package of ground beef takes you by surprise! 

This morning it is cool and I wanted to make a meatloaf so I set out for the local Wegman's to get a couple pounds of ground beef.  I normally scan the ground beef looking for the smallest package I can find, usually around 12 ounces.  Today I was looking for a larger package and was amazed at the price per package.  I ended up with the $20.00 package that nearly scared me to death.   How do people feed these shaggy herds of moose that I see loping along next to the grocery carts.

The package was actually a good buy, I ended up with six large burgers and 18 meatballs for the freezer plus a nice size meatloaf.

I guess I need to get up out of my rut more often and take a look around!


----------



## cinisajoy

They feed the moose hot dogs and keep the good stuff for themselves.    Or restrict the moose to like 1 tablespoon of meat.
Yes, I know people that have actually done both of those things.


----------



## Aunt Bea

cinisajoy said:


> They feed the moose hot dogs and keep the good stuff for themselves.    Or restrict the moose to like 1 tablespoon of meat.
> Yes, I know people that have actually done both of those things.



I know some of those folks too and it makes me sad.

When I was a kid if my parents ate steak we ate steak and if my parents ate hot dogs we ate hot dogs, usually the hot dogs won!


----------



## Addie

Ya larn sumpin' new every day. 

I never heard of the kids getting something different to eat from the parents. I knew the richer folks ate much later than the kids. I always thought that the kids were being cheated by not being allowed to eat with their parents. How else do you teach kids table manners.


----------



## cinisajoy

Aunt Bea said:


> I know some of those folks too and it makes me sad.
> 
> When I was a kid if my parents ate steak we ate steak and if my parents ate hot dogs we ate hot dogs, usually the hot dogs won!


My mother always ate what we did.   Matter of fact, that was with others kids too.   She refused to eat better than the kids.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Why is it that I can simmer spaghetti sauce for hours and hours, making the house smell like an Italian restaurant, and the lingering smell doesn't bother me at night - but pop a cup of popcorn at four in the afternoon, and I end up laying in bed smelling that sucker, unable to sleep.


----------



## Addie

*Those Losing Scratch Tickets*

Spike collects those loser lottery tickets. Here in Mass. the more expensive ones always have a contest connected to them. When he is in a store, he checks the trash can right next to the stand where they scratch those tickets. A lot of times someone will think that they have a losing ticket and throw it away without checking all the numbers.

Spike could make a living just on those "Non-losing" tickets. He will finish scratching them and sure enough. $50, $100, even a $1,000 ticket. In an average week, he can make $100-$200.  

Then he takes those losing tickets and enters them into the second chance contest. Right now I have a complete set of camping equipment for four sitting in my closet waiting for my grandson to come and pick it all up. He won $10,000 one time with seats to a championship playoff. Seats in the Owners box with all the trimmings. He and his son had a great time that night. 

He has won tickets to the Patriots games in Foxboro on several occasion. Again seats in the owners box and all kinds of eats. Also there is the tailgate party that the Patriots has for the winners. 

I can't begin to tell you how many times he has won over the years he has been doing this. Each night he comes here with Teddy. While I am playing with Teddy, Spike is sitting at my computer and entering these not so loser tickets. Some of the contests require that you hold onto the tickets so that if yours is pulled you can show it. He leaves them here. My window sills look like I have a very serious gambling problem. On others, you don't a have to save the tickets. So he tosses them in my trash. I use to tie them up. Now they go to the trash room and everyone can see them. 

*The one contest we are waiting for is the one for the World Skating Competition at the Garden. Six nights. Six tickets for each show for two people. Plus all the extras that special guests get. I would take my daughter. *
To be continued.


----------



## Cheryl J

Holy cow. Spike sure is one lucky son of a gun.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Holy cow. Spike sure is one lucky son of a gun.



Indeed he is. And all because of other people having a bad gambling habit. And I become a winner also. Every time he finds a ticket that has money on it because someone thought it was a loser, I get an order of fried clams. It is the price he has to pay for doing it all on my computer. 

Now we just have to wait for the drawing for the Ice Skating competition. His mailman has a teen son. Thanks to Spike's winning, the boy has his wall covered with signed memorabilia of the Boston Bruins Hockey Team. A couple of shirts, hockey sticks. posters, etc. 

My grandson has the same for the Red Sox. And my girlfriend's daughter in Atlanta is a Patriot's fanatical fan and has a jacket, couple of hats, posters, etc. She has a football signed by the whole team including Brady and Gronkowski. 

Spike is running out of people to give this stuff  to when he wins. He keeps the cash, but always gives the tickets and other stuff to folks he knows. 

What gets me is he will tell you "I'm not proud." He picks up tickets off the street, goes through a barrel where ever he sees one. He doesn't care. One of those tickets could be the BIG one! And he has everyone in the family doing the same thing. Even me. I have become a garbage picker!


----------



## Cheryl J

I have to admit my post above was in sarcasm...

It's hard to believe one person could make *$100-$200 a WEEK* on winning scratchers thrown away by mistake. 

_"....Spike could make a living just on those "Non-losing" tickets. He will finish scratching them and sure enough. $50, $100, even a $1,000 ticket. In an average week, he can make $100-$200...."_


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> I have to admit my post above was in sarcasm...
> 
> It's hard to believe one person could make *$100-$200 a WEEK* on winning scratchers thrown away by mistake.
> 
> _"....Spike could make a living just on those "Non-losing" tickets. He will finish scratching them and sure enough. $50, $100, even a $1,000 ticket. In an average week, he can make $100-$200...."_



Yeah. It's hard to believe that people who play the lottery don't know all the possible ways they can win.


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> Yeah. It's hard to believe that people who play the lottery don't know all the possible ways they can win.



It's not hard for me to believe.


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> It's not hard for me to believe.



Eons ago, I worked at a 7-Eleven and sold zillions of lottery tickets. People purchasing them often chatted with each other about how they did this week or last week or a month ago on the various games. They shared information and it was somewhat competitive. So it would surprise me to see people continually throwing away winners.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> It's not hard for me to believe.



I have picked up a ticket right after I saw it tossed in the waste pile. A $20 win for me. It happens all the time to those willing to pick them out of the waste basket. 

Stand there and watch someone who has just spent $100 on a string of tickets. He is the one looking for the BIG win. I seen men pull out a ball of cash and buy almost half of the book. It happens every time a new game comes out. They think all the big winners are in those first books.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Eons ago, I worked at a 7-Eleven and sold zillions of lottery tickets. People purchasing them often chatted with each other about how they did this week or last week or a month ago on the various games. They shared information and it was somewhat competitive. So it would surprise me to see people continually throwing away winners.



The higher the cost of the ticket, the higher the prize money. The addicted gambler is not interested in the small $10, $20 winner tickets. He wants the $M winning ticket. He will settle for the $1,000 or $2,000. Even brag about it. The problem in this state, is you can't cash the tickets that are over $600 in the store. You have to go in town to the offices of the Lottery and cash it in. And that is where you get your picture in the paper, and all sorts of publicity. 

The gambler with an addiction is another kind of person. We just had a million dollar winner here in Eastie. Picture in the paper and all the information of where he bought the ticket, him holding a giant check copy of the check standing next to the Commissioner of the Lottery.


----------



## GotGarlic

I don't think most lottery players are addicted. It's just a habit and a hope.


----------



## taxlady

An old lady told me she bought a 50¢ Mini Loto ticket every week. It was cheaper than a book and she could fantasize all week about what she would do with $50,000. (No income tax on lottery winnings here in Canada)


----------



## Dawgluver

I did not realize, until a few days ago, that the Discuss Cooking logo is a little frying pan!  The "I"  in Discuss has a little hole in it and acts as the handle, and then attaches to one of the "O"s in Cooking.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I did not realize, until a few days ago, that the Discuss Cooking logo is a little frying pan!  The "I"  in Discuss has a little hole in it and acts as the handle, and then attaches to one of the "O"s in Cooking.


I never noticed either. That's clever.


----------



## cinisajoy

That is cool.


----------



## Kayelle

Very clever, I never saw it either. My late husband was an* E*lectrical Contractor, and his logo had an *E* that looked like an electrical plug.


----------



## Cheryl J

I noticed that when I first joined!


----------



## Andy M.

I use the Discuss Cooking 1.0 version so I don't see that.


----------



## Dawgluver

I use the DC app on the iPad.  Just never noticed the logo before!


----------



## taxlady

I bought some organic, blue tortilla chips. They were cheaper per gram than the regular ones. Colour me surprised.


----------



## Dawgluver

I REALLY want to see both "Hamilton" and "Allegiance" on Broadway.  Sadly, we don't live anywhere close.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Dawg*, maybe you'll get lucky and a touring company swings by in your neck of the woods. BTW, you're in Iowa, right? If Des Moines isn't too far away and the theatre muse has bit you, you might want to consider the touring show of "The Bridges of Madison County". I haven't seen the play, but am familiar with the story line. However, a friend of ours is in the cast as a member of the ensemble. Trista Moldovan is really good in whatever she does - she was in the role of "Christine" when "Phantom of the Opera" celebrated their 10,000 show on Broadway. She and our son were in "Oliver" ages ago, and I've followed her and her career ever since.

If you want to listen to an angel sing, here is a sample:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIF3zKIhcaE


----------



## Addie

Dawg, even though a lot of the Broadway shows come to Boston with the original cast, the tickets can break you financially. We have here right next door to us the Winthrop Playhouse Players that have put on some fantastic shows. Their theatre is in an old small church in Winthrop and they are always sold out. Over the years they saved up enough to buy the building and make it the way they wanted it. They have an arts department (who are part of the permanent cast) that makes all the backdrops, do the lighting, etc. Even a seven piece band of their own. They are as good as any cast you could see on Broadway or in Boston. And even high school kids can afford the tickets. BTW, they often take on wannabe H.S. kids for scale for the chorus or backstage positions. 

They not only put on the most recent musicals from Broadway, but often will do a real oldie from the 40's. So if you have a local company in or nearby to your community, I would strongly advise you to support them. You won't be sorry. You will find yourself singing the songs on your way home.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> Dawg, even though a lot of the Broadway shows come to Boston with the original cast, the tickets can break you financially....


*Addie*, anywhere else is NOT Boston. Anywhere in Boston charges way more than a normal person would pay for anything. I guess people in Boston really don't care how much they spend. However, go a mere 60-some miles to the west to Worcester's Hanover Theatre and you will find very reasonable prices for First-rate shows, whether they are the Broadway touring companies or national tours of top-tier entertainers. A couple friends and I went to see Jim Brickman a few years back for his Christmas show. Gold-ring seats (we were about 15 rows back) with "meet Jim" privileges cost us $65. It was a splurge, but certainly wasn't Boston prices. Himself and I had also seen the touring company of "Jesus Christ, Superstar" with the actor who originated the part of Jesus and played Him in the movie, too, and our seats were $45. I was comfy, but Himself and his 6' 2" frame wished the row before us was about two inches further away. 

Cleveland prices are even better, and Cleveland has the second-largest theatre district after NYC. You can get a top-price seat in Cleveland for around the same price as a nosebleed seat in Boston. I'm guessing a touring company show anywhere BUT Boston will be cheaper. 

AND finally, as a veteran of many community theatre productions in two states, I can say that they do provide wonderful show experiences. However, they can no way match the grandeur of a large-scale production that Broadway can with their touring company. As a rare treat, it is certainly well worth the splurge.


----------



## Addie

What I am talking about is a really tiny company. I  think they may seat 100 at a full house. They draw from the high schools for chorus singers, artists, etc. And if you are not in H. S., just a member of the community, with desires to participate in the theatre, then you are welcome to become a member of the group. Financially, I don't know how they stay afloat, but they do. The majority of their audience is drawn from just three communities. There are no touring companies in this theatre. Yet they put on a top notch performance every time. 

While the theatres in Boston are covered in gold gilt, this little church still has the stained glass windows. No money has been wasted on the comfort of the audience. There is no lobby. Just give your ticket to the person at the door and take a seat. The Cape Cod Playhouse was a training ground for a lot of Broadway bound plays and musicals. I don't know if it is still there. And up on the North Shore they had a theatre in the round. A stop for many touring groups. Unfortunately, they are now gone. 

This theatre was in existence when I was in H.S. and still going. In fact, when my uncle died, he was the last person they held funeral services for. Right after that the church closed and sat empty for a short while. That is when this little group of folks got together and turned it into a community playhouse. They have done so well over the years that they have been written up many time in the Globe and Herald. 

I know there are other towns and cities that have a much better theatre community than what exists here. But for kids with just their allowance in their pocket, it makes for a great date night offering.


----------



## Addie

*Some Early Morning Really Stray Thoughts!*

The drain on patio needs to be cleaned out. Every time it rains the water pours into the community room under the doors.

I managed to get my A1c down from 6.8 to 6.1. 

I keep forgetting how narcotic medication can mess up my waste system. Just my own stupidity kicking in all the time. Or is it stubbornness? 

Has anyone notice that ads now are running for five minutes or more? One after another and another and another. And again they are getting louder than the level of the show you are watching. Good side? I can jump up and clean up the few dishes in the sink, wipe off the switch plates, clean the bathroom mirror, etc. All little jobs that can get done in five minutes or less. 

Chores I can do while watching TV. Clean out Rosie, the iRobot vacuum. Set up the ironing board in front of the TV. 

Temps from the mid 70's earlier this week, now waking up to low 40's in the morning. Time to bundle up when I take my scooter out. 

We have a new tenant that is either very cheap or in some deep financial trouble. He can't afford to pay for cable and internet service. So he asked me if he could tie into my WI FI and he will pay me. Sure, why not. It hasn't affected my service. But this is a brick building with fire walls throughout the building. He grand idea is not working out too well. It is not working out as well as he thought it would. Looks like he is going to have to dig into his pockets and get his own cable service. Is what WE are doing illegal? I have no idea.


----------



## cinisajoy

Addie,
Back in the 70's commercial breaks were generally 2 minutes,  2 seconds.
An hour long show typically ran 47 to 50 minutes.
Now commercial breaks are at least 5 minutes and the shows are at most 40 minutes.

I forgot which series but one the opening sequence is 15 to 20 minutes long, then 7-8 minutes of commercial then 5 minutes of the show, 5 minutes of commercial,  then 5 minutes of show, 5 minutes of commercial,  repeat the 5 and 5 for the rest of the show which I think had a running time of 1 hour 15 minutes.


----------



## Addie

cinisajoy said:


> Addie,
> Back in the 70's commercial breaks were generally 2 minutes,  2 seconds.
> An hour long show typically ran 47 to 50 minutes.
> Now commercial breaks are at least 5 minutes and the shows are at most 40 minutes.
> 
> I forgot which series but one the opening sequence is 15 to 20 minutes long, then 7-8 minutes of commercial then 5 minutes of the show, 5 minutes of commercial,  then 5 minutes of show, 5 minutes of commercial,  repeat the 5 and 5 for the rest of the show which I think had a running time of 1 hour 15 minutes.



The public needs to start boycotting shows that are guilty of this practice. But then on second thought, that would leave us very few shows to watch. Outside of PBS shows. And even those are commercial ridden at the beginning of each show. Oh, excuse me. I should say promos. They don't consider them as ads. Even though they sometimes show their whole commercials that are seen on regular shows. Today, the only shows we get with more show time are the ones from England. But I am sure PBS will start to edit them to fit in a shorter time frame so they can show more full scale promos at the beginning.


----------



## cinisajoy

Addie,
That is a gray area sharing wifi.   I wouldn't share mine but that is because I don't know what they are doing on the internet.  
If they are doing something illegal, it will be traced back to your ISP.

Just my two cents.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> We have a new tenant that is either very cheap or in some deep financial trouble. He can't afford to pay for cable and internet service. So he asked me if he could tie into my WI FI and he will pay me. Sure, why not. It hasn't affected my service. But this is a brick building with fire walls throughout the building. He grand idea is not working out too well. It is not working out as well as he thought it would. Looks like he is going to have to dig into his pockets and get his own cable service. Is what WE are doing illegal? I have no idea.



It depends on state law. It's likely that you're violating your service contract, though. ISPs price their services based on their calculations of how much equipment is needed to provide service for X amount of customers. If many customers did what you're doing, they would need to purchase more equipment. Without additional paying customers, they would have to raise their rates to cover the cost.

And cin is right. Suppose the guy started downloading illegal porn using your connection...


----------



## Addie

cinisajoy said:


> Addie,
> That is a gray area sharing wifi.   I wouldn't share mine but that is because I don't know what they are doing on the internet.
> If they are doing something illegal, it will be traced back to your ISP.
> 
> Just my two cents.



Spike who is the computer geek of the family, told me that it would show immediately if they were looking for an offender, they would find that someone was sharing my wifi and look at his name and identity. In other words the authorities would know immediately it was coming from him.

One of the things I did ask him before I even agreed to it was about the porn. Just by his stunned reaction I could see it was not his thing. I warned him that I had three sons who could make his life very miserable if he was lying. One of them with ties to unsavory people he wouldn't want to know. He mostly watches movies on his computer. He has it tied into his television. 

I fail to see the legal difference of my sharing my wifi with a family member or a friend. Maybe I am being naïve. If I should hear from the cable company, this practice will come to a quick end. All I have to do is change my password. Spike showed me how in case I have to do it in a hurry.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> I fail to see the legal difference of my sharing my wifi with a family member or a friend. Maybe I am being naïve.



Do you charge your sons when they connect to your network?


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Do you charge your sons when they connect to your network?



No, but I did for this guy. I know what his game is. I think he either screwed the cable company, is broke and owes money to a lot of folks, or just cheap. I think it is the first one. And so do my sons. Time will tell. But one thing I do know is I will never loan him money. And the first month he fails to pay me, I will shut him right off.


----------



## Cheryl J

Addie said:


> No, but I did for this guy. *I know what his game is. I think he either screwed the cable company, is broke and owes money to a lot of folks, or just cheap. I think it is the first one. And so do my sons.* Time will tell. But one thing I do know is I will never loan him money. And the first month he fails to pay me, I will shut him right off.


 
Then why in the world would you trust this guy?  There is no way I would knowingly allow a stranger to tap into my wifi.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie, I'm not sure you're following me.



Addie said:


> We have a new tenant that is either very cheap or in some deep financial trouble. He can't afford to pay for cable and internet service. So he asked me if he could tie into my WI FI and he will pay me. Sure, why not. It hasn't affected my service. ... Is what WE are doing illegal? I have no idea.





Addie said:


> I fail to see the legal difference of my sharing my wifi with a family member or a friend. Maybe I am being naïve.





GotGarlic said:


> Do you charge your sons when they connect to your network?





Addie said:


> No, but I did for this guy.



That's the difference. Your service contract, which presumably you voluntarily signed, allows people who live in or visit your home to use the connection, but I'm pretty sure they all prohibit re-selling access. Even if it's not illegal, it's unethical.

I'm always curious how people who claim to be religious reconcile these kinds of activities.


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> Then why in the world would you trust this guy?  There is no way I would knowingly allow a stranger to tap into my wifi.



+1 from me too Cheryl. An obnoxious neighbor (now gone) once asked us for the same favor and we glared at her like she had a hole in her head. 
Subject closed.


----------



## cinisajoy

Addie said:


> No, but I did for this guy. I know what his game is. I think he either screwed the cable company, is broke and owes money to a lot of folks, or just cheap. I think it is the first one. And so do my sons. Time will tell. But one thing I do know is I will never loan him money. And the first month he fails to pay me, I will shut him right off.


Addie, 
I know a guy that looks like the boy next door.   You would think he wouldn't break any laws.   He would tell you to your face that he would never look at porn.   

Now for the kicker,  for several years he was not allowed to even be on a computer.   He still can't get near a school.
He was busted for transmitting child porn over the Internet. 
He had committed a few other "minor" crimes but by the time he was busted the statute of limitations had run out. 

So did you ever think this new neighbor can't legally be on the internet. 

Now as per Spike's idea, where will the authorities get his information?   It will show up on your modem's isp.
Type your ISP number into a Web search and it shows every device but not address that has accessed your wireless.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Continuing with those thoughts, *cinisajoy* ~ *Addie*, what do you think is going to happen if the Porn Police detect activity on your ISP? They will show up at your door, accusing you or someone in your apartment of these crimes. To prove your innocence, they will request all internet-accessing devises from you. If you refuse, you'll look like you're guilty or hiding something - and they'll still get your stuff since they will be back with a warrant. Even if you tell they right off about your little arrangement with the questionable neighbor, they will take your computer, etc. Probably your modem and wi-fi router, too. 

I guess if we don't see you around here for a while, we should just figure the Feds came for your computer and stuff?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie, selling your WiFi is unethical AND goes against the contract you have with your ISP, they will can you if they find out.  I agree with the others, you do NOT share your WiFi with those outside your home, especially someone you don't REALLY know.


----------



## Addie

This arrangement is not working very well for him at all. Spike tried to warn him that because of all the metal uprights and brick fire walls, the signal does not reach him all the time. And it seems to happen right in the middle of a good movie he is watching. Next month he is going to have to bite the bullet and apply for service from the local cable company. 

We had a spot of rain the other morning. He couldn't get a signal at all. He knocked on my door and wanted to know if I was using my computer. "Yeh, I am!" He had the nerve to ask me to not use it for a couple of hours. Pirate was cleaning my kitchen and heard him. He came to the door and gave him such a look. "My mother is doing you the favor, not the other way around." He left and I hope we get about three days of heavy rain. This cheap is going to look elsewhere to get his signal. In the meantime, I have his money. At just the right time. At the end of the month when I needed it the most. I should give him the apartment number of the guy downstairs that has a computer. His signal is much stronger than mine. And he is right under him. 

Last night Spike went into his signal to see what he was watching. He uses his computer to watch movies. Sure enough, he was watching some show on PBS. I wonder if he realizes that I can see what he is doing? I am not telling him. Spike said that he will be doing spot checks on him each day. I doubt if this arrangement is going to last. He is not happy with the signal he gets and I don't care. I am not going to change my use of my computer.


----------



## Chef Munky

Addie said:


> This arrangement is not working very well for him at all. Spike tried to warn him that because of all the metal uprights and brick fire walls, the signal does not reach him all the time. And it seems to happen right in the middle of a good movie he is watching. Next month he is going to have to bite the bullet and apply for service from the local cable company.
> 
> We had a spot of rain the other morning. He couldn't get a signal at all. He knocked on my door and wanted to know if I was using my computer. "Yeh, I am!" He had the nerve to ask me to not use it for a couple of hours. Pirate was cleaning my kitchen and heard him. He came to the door and gave him such a look. "My mother is doing you the favor, not the other way around." He left and I hope we get about three days of heavy rain. This cheap is going to look elsewhere to get his signal. In the meantime, I have his money. At just the right time. At the end of the month when I needed it the most. I should give him the apartment number of the guy downstairs that has a computer. His signal is much stronger than mine. And he is right under him.
> 
> Last night Spike went into his signal to see what he was watching. He uses his computer to watch movies. Sure enough, he was watching some show on PBS. I wonder if he realizes that I can see what he is doing? I am not telling him. Spike said that he will be doing spot checks on him each day. I doubt if this arrangement is going to last. He is not happy with the signal he gets and I don't care. I am not going to change my use of my computer.



As others have warned you Addie you won't have to worry about it while it's you who's sitting in jail.But hey it's all about the money.
You won't have to worry about that or your medical care the taxpayers of Boston will take good care of you.

He probably had his rights taken away for a reason.Have you seen a Parole Officer doing a spot check on him yet? They don't give you an advanced warning,they just show up.


----------



## Kayelle

Chef Munky;1443340[B said:
			
		

> ]As others have warned you Addie you won't have to worry about it while it's you who's sitting in jail.*But hey it's all about the money.*
> You won't have to worry about that or your medical care the taxpayers of Boston will take good care of you.
> 
> He probably had his rights taken away for a reason.Have you seen a Parole Officer doing a spot check on him yet? They don't give you an advanced warning,they just show up[/B].



*Perfectly said Munky*...The only thing I would add, is your Pirate and Spike need a wake up call to reality! Good Grief Addie.. Wake up! You are only a few years older than me. Age is no excuse for stupid choices, if one has all their marbles.


----------



## taxlady

I think Addie got the message (I hope). I think it's time to stop dog piling her.


----------



## Cheryl J

Post #308 from today indicates she hasn't gotten the message at all. She asked, we responded....


----------



## Kayelle

taxlady said:


> I think Addie got the message (I hope). I think it's time to stop dog piling her.



Dog piling her?  Sorry, but I get your point Taxi, but this subject was brought up by *Addie*, not anyone else. Sometimes people post more information than they should, something most of us are quite careful about, for reasonable reasons. When you post out details of stupid choices, the post is fair game for discussion. That's just the way it works for a place of discussion like this.


----------



## cinisajoy

Kayelle said:


> Dog piling her?  Sorry, but I get your point Taxi, but this subject was brought up by *Addie*, not anyone else. Sometimes people post more information than they should, something most of us are quite careful about, for reasonable reasons. When you post out details of stupid choices, the post is fair game for discussion. That's just the way it works for a place of discussion like this.


I commented because Addie may not have thought of some possibilities. 

Oh just thought of one other thing, does Addie have an internet limit?   
If he is doing nothing but movies, it could cause her price to go up.


----------



## taxlady

From personal observation, when people get dog piled on the internet, they get defensive. They often stop listening. They usually won't admit they were mistaken.

I didn't mean that people shouldn't have replied.


----------



## taxlady

Something weird happened last night. I go outside to smoke. I went out a little after midnight and everything was normal. I went out again about half an hour later. It seemed darker than it should with the outside light on. I have a light attached to the outside wall of the house. I looked at it. There was a plastic planter over it like a lampshade. So, someone came into my tiny backyard and did that. I was mostly sitting on the Chesterfield on the opposite side of that wall and never heard anything. I wonder what that was about. Stirling thinks it was a drunk.


----------



## Andy M.

Weird indeed.  Could the light be bothering a neighbor who did that to block the light?


----------



## Cheryl J

That's pretty scary Taxy, since it happened within a half hour of when you first went out, and it was the middle of the night.  Be careful and alert.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Weird indeed.  Could the light be bothering a neighbor who did that to block the light?



I don't think so. The light faces the street. (It's a condo. The front of the house faces the "plaza".) A friend asked the same thing.


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> That's pretty scary Taxy, since it happened within a half hour of when you first went out, and it was the middle of the night.  Be careful and alert.


You betcha I'm being careful and alert. I'm wondering if someone was "up to no good" and didn't want light shining on their activity. I'm going to buy some bells and attach them to the gate.


----------



## Cheryl J

Good idea, Taxy.  Sure sounds like someone up to no good under the cover of darkness.


----------



## taxlady

I just phoned public security, so they would know. I will call my condo rep later, when she gets home from work. Oh, and I will post it on the condo's FB page.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Maybe Trick-or-Treaters got a late start this year, Taxy?  All of your plans sound like a great way to deter any further funny stuff by whoever showed up at your door. Probably some drunk, or a group of them who decided to challenge one of the group to do something like that. Nothing more "interesting" than a bunch of drunks.  Hope it doesn't happen again.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Maybe Trick-or-Treaters got a late start this year, Taxy?  All of your plans sound like a great way to deter any further funny stuff by whoever showed up at your door. Probably some drunk, or a group of them who decided to challenge one of the group to do something like that. Nothing more "interesting" than a bunch of drunks.  Hope it doesn't happen again.


Yeah, I can easily imagine it was some drunken young men, daring each other.


----------



## Aunt Bea

taxlady said:


> Something weird happened last night. I go outside to smoke. I went out a little after midnight and everything was normal. I went out again about half an hour later. It seemed darker than it should with the outside light on. I have a light attached to the outside wall of the house. I looked at it. There was a plastic planter over it like a lampshade. So, someone came into my tiny backyard and did that. I was mostly sitting on the Chesterfield on the opposite side of that wall and never heard anything. I wonder what that was about. Stirling thinks it was a drunk.



This might be a stretch but could the wind have picked up the plastic pot and planted it on the light fixture?  In my apartment complex we sometimes find things in odd places after a storm, the courtyard seems to create a wind tunnel of sorts.


----------



## taxlady

Aunt Bea said:


> This might be a stretch but could the wind have picked up the plastic pot and planted it on the light fixture?  In my apartment complex we sometimes find things in odd places after a storm, the courtyard seems to create a wind tunnel of sorts.


It would be highly unlikely, even if there had been any wind. My backyard, I tend to get less wind than the general amount of wind. Also, someone emptied water out of it onto my back step. It hadn't been on the step.


----------



## Addie

*Choosing a Profession*

Pirate's oldest son is a firefighter in a bedroom community up near the NH border. He wanted to transfer to the Boston Fire Department. Pirate had quite a hard time convincing him to stay where he was. He asked me to come up with some reasons why he should stay put.

Boston has old triple deckers that are mostly wooden. They are close together and are as a rule multiple alarm fires. Any time there have been a death of a firefighter on the job, it has been because Boston fights these fires from the inside. They are close together. So close there are sometimes you can reach out your side window and touch the building next door. I have seen whole blocks go up in flames.

He has two young children. If anything should happen to him, they would be fatherless. And should his wife remarry, did he really want someone else punishing his kids? 

Ok Dad, I get the picture. I won't transfer. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=pic...EmV8LBxjM:&usg=__zGp2QdLr8VQZhKtFpy2uM7kqQ6E=


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Memory - or lack thereof*

You don't need a treadmill or a StairMaster if you have a two-story house (three, if you count the steps to the basement) and a poor memory.


----------



## Cheryl J

That's for sure, CG!


----------



## Dawgluver

So I'm in the kitchen heating up the meatless pot roast, in my extra large frayed sweatshirt and flannel pants, and DH comes home from work for lunch.  "You look like Olive Oyl."  

The man sure knows how to give out compliments!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

And "they" say romance is dead, *Dawg*.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> So I'm in the kitchen heating up the meatless pot roast, in my extra large frayed sweatshirt and flannel pants, and DH comes home from work for lunch.  "You look like Olive Oyl."
> 
> The man sure knows how to give out compliments!



ROFL


----------



## Aunt Bea

Dawgluver said:


> So I'm in the kitchen heating up the meatless pot roast, in my extra large frayed sweatshirt and flannel pants, and DH comes home from work for lunch.  "You look like Olive Oyl."
> 
> The man sure knows how to give out compliments!



He's just letting you know how much he needs you! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAFgj8mqPk0


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Awk!  It's too early in the morning for that song....


----------



## Addie

Good Morning on this 1st day of February.

When is the style of parting your hair in the middle and then letting it hang down straight down along the side of your face going to go out of style? 

Don't girls know that just a few curls to frame your face makes you look so much prettier? 

What brought this thought on was I was wandering through some pics of stars at different red carpet events. A lot of the women had on beautiful gowns and it seems like they forgot to do their hair. Do they really think they look pretty? A lot of them look like they may have forgotten to even wash their hair. Very greasy looking.


----------



## Addie

*Words of Comfort*

Pirate's oldest son is a firefighter in a small town north of Boston. All fire fighters there have to be licensed paramedics also. The fire department runs the town ambulance. He hates it when it is his turn to work on the ambulance.

He informed his father that he doesn't want to be a paramedic.  "Dad, I want to run into burning buildings".


----------



## GotGarlic

This is a public service announcement 

So, it turns out that my MIL did not have a stroke last November after all. Based on what my FIL told DH, doctors found no evidence of a stroke in brain scans. Instead, she apparently developed Hyperosmolar Hyperglycemic Nonketotic Syndrome, or extremely high blood sugar from uncontrolled diabetes. 

Her blood sugar was over 700 when she was admitted to the hospital. At that level, the blood becomes thick and syrupy. This makes the heart work very hard to move the blood and the kidneys work very hard to eliminate the sugar from the body. This also requires lots of fluid (for peeing out the sugar), which can lead to dehydration if it's not replaced. 

Since she's stubborn and refused to go to the hospital when my FIL became worried, the condition eventually caused severe dehydration which, because the body was pulling fluid from wherever it could get it, including the brain, finally caused a stroke-like episode and brain damage. She is still in a nursing home and will probably never live at home again. My FIL did have a stroke last year; although he has recovered well, he can't take care of her by himself. 

So please - if you think you have your diabetes under control, please make sure and check your blood sugar every day. My aunt had Type I diabetes and checked her sugar at least four times a day for 50 years. She still suffered neuropathy, kidney damage which required a transplant, eye damage requiring surgery, and wounds that would not heal. 

Diabetes is a really nasty disease. Too many people underestimate it. Please take care of yourself.

http://www.diabetes.org/living-with-diabetes/complications/hyperosmolar-hyperglycemic.html

http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/diabetic-coma/basics/causes/con-20025691


----------



## Kayelle

GG, I'm so very sorry for what happened to her. What a tragic story that could have been prevented. Many of us are stubborn and this is a lesson to be learned for sure. Thank you for this very important information, and my best wishes to all. So sad.


----------



## GotGarlic

Yes. I'm pretty stubborn as well, and since I have a few chronic illnesses, I also hate going to the ER and into the hospital. But that's selfish on my part. 

DH has been especially struck by how his parents' relationship has changed. They can no longer banter together, tease each other, share their days with each other as they have for over 50 years. His father was just lost, although he's adjusting somewhat. But it is very sad.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That is all so sad, *GG* For all of you. Time for a group hug? 





Your post shook me up a little, since Himself has Type 2 he's battled for over a decade. If he won't look after his exercise requirements, I can at least go back to cooking better. Can't nag better, though, since I'm probably at the top of the game in that. 

Thanks so much for sharing this. If you help any one of us here, you've done your good deed.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> That is all so sad, *GG* For all of you. Time for a group hug?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post shook me up a little, since Himself has Type 2 he's battled for over a decade. If he won't look after his exercise requirements, I can at least go back to cooking better. Can't nag better, though, since I'm probably at the top of the game in that.
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing this. If you help any one of us here, you've done your good deed.



Thanks for the hug, sweetie  My maternal grandfather had Type 2 diabetes, too. I remember my grandmother actually measured out his servings with a measuring cup. I know that's hard to do with some people, though 

I've been talking to DH about his diet; he doesn't have Type 2, but he's at higher risk, since his mother does. He recently switched from instant oatmeal for breakfast to a multigrain instant oatmeal, with rolled oats, flax seed, barley, quinoa and rye. I know it's not the best choice, but it's better than the toaster waffles he was eating last fall  And since he gets up at 5:30 and makes his own breakfast, there's only so much I can do.


----------



## Addie

I am pretty good at keeping my sugar under control. My problem is getting enough water into me.


----------



## GotGarlic

Do you test it often, Addie?


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Do you test it often, Addie?



I have to be the worst patient any doctor ever had with diabetes. I test when I remember it or if I see a commercial on TV to remind me. Very rarely is it out of control. I stay in the low 6.0 area. I was doing too good to the point I kept having sugar crashes. My sugar would drop so low that at one time when I went into for a pre op workup, that the last thing I remember hearing was, "Do we have a crash cart?" So they took me off all medication. The only sugar I have in my life is in my coffee. I really watch very closely what I eat and how much. One slice of bread folded in half in a sandwich for me. And it always is a meat filling. Spread very thinly. 

I do record all my readings in Excel, print it out once a month and they enter it into my chart at The Club. They are pleasantly surprised at how well I am doing. My highest reading this past year was 6.8. And that was right after a full meal. I do record if I have eaten and what. So for the miserable manner of testing, I still keep an eye on my sugar levels.


----------



## Dawgluver

DH made the mistake of having a cup of coffee with a small shot of my homemade Kahlua.  The same stuff that kept us both up until 3 am a few months ago.  Now he's bouncing off the walls even while watching his beloved Hawkeyes, and has to come downstairs to give me a minute-by-minute report about how caffeinated he is.

I'm done with homemade Kahlua.  It's dangerous.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> DH made the mistake of having a cup of coffee with a small shot of my homemade Kahlua.  The same stuff that kept us both up until 3 am a few months ago.  Now he's bouncing off the walls even while watching his beloved Hawkeyes, and has to come downstairs to give me a minute-by-minute report about how caffeinated he is.
> 
> I'm done with homemade Kahlua.  It's dangerous.


Make it with decaf.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Make it with decaf.




Heh.  It was a mix of packets, both caf and decaf, that we'd acquired through the years of hotel stays.  I just had the brilliant idea of decluttering and using them up.  Tastes just like Kahlua, only on steroids.

Hmm.  All is quiet upstairs now.  Better go check.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Note to self:*

Be sure to put water into the water kettle BEFORE turning on the burner. 

Fortunately, my bat ears heard the metal pinging soon after heating had started, and I'm smart enough to not put cold water into a hot pot. No harm, no foul.


----------



## Dawgluver

I am loving these programs where kids volunteer to read to shelter dogs and cats!  It really helps them all!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm not lazy, I'm selectively ambitious.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm not lazy, I'm selectively ambitious.



Ditto!


----------



## Cheryl J

Sure doesn't feel like 8:20PM.


----------



## Dawgluver

It's not, it's 10:49.  I do not like this savings time, I do not like it, Sam I Am!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

My thoughts exactly:






This works, too:






Now if I could just find the Dr. Seuss-style poem that has the line "I do not like you, DST" I'd be a bit less crabby...


----------



## taxlady

My opinion of DST, to paraphrase a meme:

Only the government would think you can cut a foot off the top of blanket, sew it onto the bottom of the blanket, and believe that the blanket is longer.


----------



## Addie

The following brought tears to my eyes. 

http://www.stltoday.com/news/local/...cle_a2778021-6a28-5253-916e-288c090561e4.html


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> The following brought tears to my eyes.
> 
> http://www.stltoday.com/news/local/...cle_a2778021-6a28-5253-916e-288c090561e4.html


What a great idea.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> What a great idea.



Isn't it though? Why didn't someone think of this long ago? I get so upset when I hear about a child being left out, abused, etc. 

When my daughter became old enough to babysit, the first thing I told her was her first responsibility was to make sure the child remained safe at all times. After that, it was to make sure the child was happy in her care. She never forgot what I said. Then when she had her first born, I added that she must make sure that her child grew up with happy memories. 

Those rules are even more difficult to follow when you have a child with special needs.


----------



## Dawgluver

How do you put your face down, when you can't stop smiling???

I tried to smoosh it, but it didn't work!


----------



## Dawgluver

Drat.  Missed National Dog Day yesterday.  Beagle will be highly upset.  Or sleeping.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> How do you put your face down, when you can't stop smiling???
> 
> I tried to smoosh it, but it didn't work!


 
I'm not getting this, but I'm glad you're smiling!  

I do have a tip I've learned, though.  If you're 60 or over, never look down into a mirror.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> I'm not getting this, but I'm glad you're smiling!
> 
> I do have a tip I've learned, though.  If you're 60 or over, never look down into a mirror.




I don't bother with mirrors any more!  What I mean was that my face can't relax into anything but a smile, I am so happy!

I'm not 60 yet.  I just had a birthday, will have to do the math, which others can attest to, has never been my strong suit.  Oh well, who cares?


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> I don't bother with mirrors any more! What I mean was that *my face can't relax into anything but a smile, I am so happy!*


 
That made me smile just reading that.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> ...my face can't relax into anything but a smile, I am so happy!


That's a good "problem" to have, *Dawg*. Now...are you going to share with us what brings you much joy? Or are you just going to leave us all to hang?


----------



## Dawgluver

My niece and nephew!!


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm expecting some really hideous pictures of me to show up somewhere, courtesy of my dear brother with a big camera, whom I did not beat enough when he was a child.  (BTW, I'm kidding.) Though I'm thinking of beating him now, just not in front of his kids.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> What a great idea.



Thought you might like to know. They did the same thing at the Perkins Institute for the Blind yesterday. (The same school Heller Keller attended.)


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> I'm expecting some really hideous pictures of me to show up somewhere, courtesy of my dear brother with a big camera, whom I did not beat enough when he was a child.  (BTW, I'm kidding.) Though I'm thinking of beating him now, just not in front of his kids.



Well, since all my kids are grown and my only sister gone, I have often thought of just finding some neighborhood kids and beating the heck out of them just for the share joy of it. I am sure on at least one day in the short little lives, they did something bad and never got caught. So it will be my pleasure to step in in lieu of the parents. 

*Just kidding folks.* One of the questions asked of the Celebrity at the end of the session on Actors Studio is "What sound do you enjoy the most and What sound do you hate the most?" For me it is the sound of a child's giggle and the second would be the sound of a child crying.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I'm expecting some really hideous pictures of me to show up somewhere, courtesy of my dear brother with a big camera, whom I did not beat enough when he was a child.  (BTW, I'm kidding.) Though I'm thinking of beating him now, just not in front of his kids.



I too did not beat my brother enough when he was a kid.  He turned out okay though, just loves to harass his big sisters.


----------



## Addie

I was watching a documentary about the 400 years the Romans ruled Britain. I got to think of how much of England we here in Massachusetts have clung to our past. That Revolution War was not enough to make us change our language.

In legalese terms, we have clung to so many British expressions. All towns and cities are listed in the following manner. The Commonwealth of Massachusetts, in the County of Suffolk, in the Shire of Boston. All towns and cities are referred to as "Shires." And old British term. And still used there today. We have so many towns that were named after towns in England. The rest are named after Native Americans or some of their words. But mostly English names. We even have a town named after King George III. The very King we fought against. This is true of most of the 13 Original Colonies. I have the feeling every time Queen Elizabeth came for a visit, she felt right at home.

A lot of our foods and dishes are from original recipes that came over from England. Yes, we do make Yorkshire Pudding with our roast beef. And I am sure there are many more that I can't think of right at this moment. 



I love American History along with English History.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> ...The Commonwealth of Massachusetts, in the County of Suffolk, in the Shire of Boston. All towns and cities are referred to as "Shires." And old British term. And still used there today...



Addie, you got me.  I don't remember hearing 'shire' used.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Addie, you got me.  I don't remember hearing 'shire' used.



It is a legal term Andy. When I was a legal secretary, every document I typed the town or city was always referred to as "In the Shire of...." Also, all those towns that end in ...boro, the corrected legal spelling is always "Borough." As you are driving through the countryside and come up to Middleboro, Marlboro, etc. you will notice the correct spelling is Middleborough, and Marlborough, etc. And if they really wanted to drive the point home, those signs would read "The Shire of Middleborough." I had "In the Shire of" fixed in my computer so that I would just hit one key and it would put it in for me. I typed "In the Shire of" so much that today my fingers automatically type that phrase faster than any other time.


----------



## GotGarlic

Strange. The only result I found when searching "the shire of Boston" is a pharmaceutical company called Shire.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> It is a legal term Andy....
> 
> ...Also, all those towns that end in ...boro, the corrected legal spelling is always "Borough." As you are driving through the countryside and come up to Middleboro, Marlboro, etc. you will notice the correct spelling is Middleborough, and Marlborough, etc...




It must appear only in legal documents, Addie.

BTW, Attleboro is the only one that is not spelled "...borough".  But North Attleborough is spelled with the "ough".


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> I was watching a documentary about the 400 years the Romans ruled Britain. I got to think of how much of England we here in Massachusetts have clung to our past....


Yup. As Himself is wont to say, the view of many here in Massachusetts is "If it was good enough for our great, great, great Grandfather, it's good enough for you". Some think that is quaint, others view it as archaic.  


Addie said:


> ...A lot of our foods and dishes are from original recipes that came over from England. Yes, we do make Yorkshire Pudding with our roast beef. And I am sure there are many more that I can't think of right at this moment....


In New England, yes. But each region has been strongly influenced by the immigrants that settled there. Growing up in OH, I never did see or hear a reference to Yorkshire Pudding. Now chocolate pudding? Yum.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy M. said:


> ...BTW, Attleboro is the only one that is not spelled "...borough".  But North Attleborough is spelled with the "ough".


Guess they ran out of "u", "g" and "h" letters by the time they made signs, huh?


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> It must appear only in legal documents, Addie.
> 
> BTW, Attleboro is the only one that is not spelled "...borough".  But North Attleborough is spelled with the "ough".



Someone is the sign shop didn't know how to  fully spell it. The borough is there for legal documents. Go figure.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> Someone is the sign shop didn't know how to  fully spell it. The borough is there for legal documents. Go figure.



The official website for the Commonwealth lists it correctly as *Attleboro*.  Plenty of room on the website to use more letters if it was necessary.


----------



## Addie

*Sports = Opening Day*

With all the members we have, I am surprised that we do not have a "Sports" thread. 

The opening day for the Red Sox is almost upon us. And this year it will be in Cleveland. I am not sure what team we are playing. I know Cooking Goddess is a baseball fanatic, but what is her favorite home team is, I have no idea. Of course I am always til death a Red Sox fan. Sorry CG.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Addie*, if you paid attention to my posts    you would not be able to forget that I have been cheering for the Cleveland Indians since I was 8 years old. Come Monday, we'll be listening to the game while enjoying Great Lakes Brewing Company beer and slathering our hot dogs with Bertman's Original Ballpark Mustard.

Go ahead and cheer for your Red Sox, Addie. With Dave Dombrowski running the team, you guys have a great guy heading up the organization. Still, I have to say: *Go Tribe!*


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> ...Come Monday, we'll be listening to the game...




As the Indians are playing the local team, you'll be able to watch the game on local TV.  Tune in to NESN @ 4:00PM.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Addie*, if you paid attention to my posts    you would not be able to forget that I have been cheering for the Cleveland Indians since I was 8 years old. Come Monday, we'll be listening to the game while enjoying Great Lakes Brewing Company beer and slathering our hot dogs with Bertman's Original Ballpark Mustard.
> 
> Go ahead and cheer for your Red Sox, Addie. With Dave Dombrowski running the team, you guys have a great guy heading up the organization. Still, I have to say: *Go Tribe!*



I do remember that you are an  avid baseball fan and of course your favorite team is located in Cleveland. I just couldn't remember the name of it. I had to ask Spike for the details. I am just grateful the game won't be on when the skating is on. Baseball would lose then.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> As the Indians are playing the local team, you'll be able to watch the game on local TV.  Tune in to NESN @ 4:00PM.



Thanks Andy. I didn't know what channel would be airing the game. Now I won't have to ask Spike or Pirate.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy M. said:


> As the Indians are playing the local team, you'll be able to watch the game on local TV.  Tune in to NESN @ 4:00PM.



Thanks, Andy, but we do have to listen. No cable or satellite TV at our house. I prefer listening anyway; baseball moves too slow to interest me on TV. Besides, the Indians have a terrific play-by-play announcer. I can listen to him give information about the players instead of watching them scratch.


----------



## Dawgluver

What is it with (some) men?  DH has been feeling a bit under the weather, still ambulatory though, and I couldn't find the thermometer we haven't used for many years.  So he bought a new, stick-in-the-ear instant read one.  He's been obsessed with his new toy, and has to report his temp regularily.  Fascinating.  Zzzzzzzz.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Dawgluver said:


> What is it with (some) men?  DH has been feeling a bit under the weather, still ambulatory though, and I couldn't find the thermometer we haven't used for many years.  So he bought a new, stick-in-the-ear instant read one.  He's been obsessed with his new toy, and has to report his temp regularily.  Fascinating.  Zzzzzzzz.



Run beagle run!!!


----------



## Kayelle

*Dawg, Bea!!*

*CG*, I'm not a baseball fan (are you sure you still like me?) but my Dad sure was. Even long after he could watch the games on TV, he preferred listening to them on the radio, sometimes two games on two different radio's! Since he was hard of hearing, they were really loud too! Mom and I would go for a ride to calm our nerves. I have to smile now with the memory of my Dad lost in the broadcasts.


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> Run beagle run!!!



Good one AB. Can't stop giggling. Has he taken your temp yet Dawg?


----------



## taxlady

I'm giggling too.


----------



## CarolPa

Aren't you glad he didn't buy a rectal thermometer!!  LOL


----------



## CarolPa

I haven't driven a car in over two years.  We are a one car family now  and DH drives everywhere we go.  The last time I drove, DH was sick in  bed and I had no choice but to drive.  I'm concerned that I might get  into that situation again.  So I had DH take me up to the local park  where the speed limit is 15 MPH with very little traffic and let me  drive around a bit.  We just got a new car and it's bigger than I'm  accustomed to.  I'm going to do that every few days until I feel ready  to go out on the road, then I will drive home, about two miles.  After  that I will make sure I drive at least once a week, even if it's just up  to the store and back.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> Good one AB. Can't stop giggling. Has he taken your temp yet Dawg?




He tried.  I told him I'd do it myself, thankyouverymuch.  Beagle said absolutely not, she'd do it herself too.


----------



## Dawgluver

CarolPa said:


> I haven't driven a car in over two years.  We are a one car family now  and DH drives everywhere we go.  The last time I drove, DH was sick in  bed and I had no choice but to drive.  I'm concerned that I might get  into that situation again.  So I had DH take me up to the local park  where the speed limit is 15 MPH with very little traffic and let me  drive around a bit.  We just got a new car and it's bigger than I'm  accustomed to.  I'm going to do that every few days until I feel ready  to go out on the road, then I will drive home, about two miles.  After  that I will make sure I drive at least once a week, even if it's just up  to the store and back.




Good for you, Carol.  I taught a couple teens how to drive in the high school parking lot on Sundays (using my car), and then took them out on some of our longer country roads, and it worked really well.  It will come back to you.


----------



## taxlady

CarolPa said:


> Aren't you glad he didn't buy a rectal thermometer!!  LOL


 
I'm glad I had just swallowed the coffee that was in my mouth before I read that.


----------



## Aunt Bea

CarolPa said:


> I haven't driven a car in over two years.  We are a one car family now  and DH drives everywhere we go.  The last time I drove, DH was sick in  bed and I had no choice but to drive.  I'm concerned that I might get  into that situation again.  So I had DH take me up to the local park  where the speed limit is 15 MPH with very little traffic and let me  drive around a bit.  We just got a new car and it's bigger than I'm  accustomed to.  I'm going to do that every few days until I feel ready  to go out on the road, then I will drive home, about two miles.  After  that I will make sure I drive at least once a week, even if it's just up  to the store and back.



Good for you!

It's important to keep your skills up.  

When I bought my last new vehicle in 2012 I had a difficult time adjusting to it.  I experienced some odd panic attacks and a sense of vertigo in some situations, now we have reached an understanding! 

I hope DH doesn't mind the two mile walk home!


----------



## Cheryl J

LOL Dawg, Carol and AB! 

Carol, good to hear you're re-honing your driving skills. You'll be comfortable with it before you know it.


----------



## Kayelle

Carol may I ask why you stopped driving two years ago and had you been driving all your life? Yes, if there's no good reason for you not to drive and still have a license, you indeed should get back in the swing of it. I've been driving since the day I turned 16yrs old, a very loooong time! I remember the day well, and the fantastic feeling that I could get where I wanted to go when I wanted to go, and not depend on anyone. I'm still a very good driver and I pray I never have to stop.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> I haven't driven a car in over two years.  We are a one car family now  and DH drives everywhere we go.  The last time I drove, DH was sick in  bed and I had no choice but to drive.  I'm concerned that I might get  into that situation again.  So I had DH take me up to the local park  where the speed limit is 15 MPH with very little traffic and let me  drive around a bit.  We just got a new car and it's bigger than I'm  accustomed to.  I'm going to do that every few days until I feel ready  to go out on the road, then I will drive home, about two miles.  After  that I will make sure I drive at least once a week, even if it's just up  to the store and back.



That is a skill you don't want to lose.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> What is it with (some) men?  DH has been feeling a bit under the weather, still ambulatory though, and I couldn't find the thermometer we haven't used for many years.  So he bought a new, stick-in-the-ear instant read one.  He's been obsessed with his new toy, and has to report his temp regularily.  Fascinating.  Zzzzzzzz.



Don't let him get an Oxygen and Pulse monitor...


----------



## CarolPa

*Kayelle*, at my last job, parking was terrible.  It was crowded, people were getting their cars damaged and since DH was retired he started driving me back and forth the 2 mile distance.  Now that I'm retired, he drives everywhere we go.  It just worked out that way.  We went down to one car as we didn't really need two, and it helped with our insurance.  There is no medical reason for me not driving. I'm just a little nervous about it.  When DH got sick that one time I had no choice.  I had to drive back and forth to the hospital, on the highway, and I was in a panic.  I decided to go back to driving again just to keep up my skills, and with this new car, I feel better having some practice.


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Don't let him get an Oxygen and Pulse monitor...



LOL PF!  When I first got mine, everyone who came to our house had to have their Oxygen and Pulse checked!


----------



## Addie

Carol, this medical turn on this thread brought to mind regarding your husband. How is his recovery from the shingles doing? I have been on Spike's case and Pirate's also to get the shot. But they have that typical male attitude. Not me. I won't get them. Now Spike has been breaking out with a rash on his arms and despite his doctor's assurance, it is not shingles. But it is enough worrisome to him that he got his shingles shot. Now I just have to work on Pirate. 

Pirate's excuse is that one year he got the flu shot and the next day he had a full blown case of the flu. He thinks if he gets the shingles shot, he will then get the shingles. I think I will get Spike to assist me in convincing Pirate that he needs the shot.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CarolPa said:


> I haven't driven a car in over two years.  We are a one car family now  and DH drives everywhere we go.  The last time I drove, DH was sick in  bed and I had no choice but to drive.  I'm concerned that I might get  into that situation again.  So I had DH take me up to the local park  where the speed limit is 15 MPH with very little traffic and let me  drive around a bit.  We just got a new car and it's bigger than I'm  accustomed to.  I'm going to do that every few days until I feel ready  to go out on the road, then I will drive home, about two miles.  After  that I will make sure I drive at least once a week, even if it's just up  to the store and back.


Good for you at sharpening your skills. My parents were always a one-car family. Mom got the car every Wednesday, Dad's day off, to run her errands. Once he retired, they went *everywhere* together, like they were joined at the hip. When Dad died, Mom was lost. It had been so long since she had driven that she didn't want to drive again. I decided then that I never wanted to not drive for any extended time.

It won't be long until we hear you're ready to drive the Daytona 500! Or at least into downtown Pittsburgh. 

Hope your DH is all recovered from the shingles. Hope he wasn't one of the unlucky ones who end up with a long spell of pain in the location of the rash.


----------



## Andy M.

SO and I are talking about downsizing from two to one car.  We're both retired and SO can't drive for now so that makes sense.  Even later when she's back on the road, we can share a car.  I just don't look forward to the act of selling cars privately.


----------



## taxlady

I let my driver's license go for about 17 years. When I wanted to start driving again, I took a few professional driving lessons and drove with some friends to get back up to speed with my driving. I think it was worth it. When I finished my driving test, the examiner said it was the best driving test he had seen in many years. That made my day.

Stirling has never learned to drive, but is still considering it. He just has that Montreal computer geek lack of interest in driving. There have been a few times that it really would have been handy if he could have driven me to the doctor or hospital.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Don't let him get an Oxygen and Pulse monitor...




Gah!  I'm not letting DH read this, O&P monitor will be next.  I'll have to get him a backpack.

He's been taking his new best friend toy everywhere.  Thankfully, he didn't call me every 15 minutes today to report his temp from work.  I think he's feeling better.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Gah!  I'm not letting DH read this, O&P monitor will be next.  I'll have to get him a backpack.
> 
> He's been taking his new best friend toy everywhere.  Thankfully, he didn't call me every 15 minutes today to report his temp from work.  I think he's feeling better.



<walking> My pulse is 72...76...82...75...
<breathing> My Oxygen is 98...94...97...96...92...
Ha it says "finger out"


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> <walking> My pulse is 72...76...82...75...
> <breathing> My Oxygen is 98...94...97...96...92...
> Ha it says "finger out"



Reminds me of one of these!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Much the same...LOL!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Gap Year, now and then*

Now: Taking a year off between high school and college to explore the world. Pricey, but Mom and Dad will pay for it most of the time.

Then: Taking a year off between high school and college to work at The Gap to explore the world of work. Mom and Dad aren't paying for all of your college costs.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cooking Goddess said:


> Now: Taking a year off between high school and college to explore the world. Pricey, but Mom and Dad will pay for it most of the time.
> 
> Then: Taking a year off between high school and college to work at The Gap to explore the world of work. Mom and Dad aren't paying for all of your college costs.



Ain't it the truth! 

*Mind the gap*, get right into college before life gets in the way!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

How is it even possible to tip a cup of hot tea so that it runs down the inside of my sleeve???


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> How is it even possible to tip a cup of hot tea so that it runs down the inside of my sleeve??? &#55357;&#56853;



It takes talent. That is the excuse I use when I do something that can't be explained.


----------



## taxlady

I've managed to get liquids out of their container and up my sleeve.


----------



## Andy M.

Why do SO's single serving flavored oatmeals have rye and barley in them?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I had to wander the house looking for a strong WiFi signal for my phone. I felt like someone using a hand-held GPS looking for that danged geocache.


----------



## Dawgluver

DH opened the fridge door, peered at all the leftovers inside, and told me I need to stop cooking. We have too much to eat, he said.

Same man who complains that there's nothing to eat.  Huh.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> DH opened the fridge door, peered at all the leftovers inside, and told me I need to stop cooking. We have too much to eat, he said.
> 
> Same man who complains that there's nothing to eat.  Huh.



He keeps you on your toes and always guessing.


----------



## Addie

I went to see the hand surgeon today. I have been given three options. They can replace the knuckle joinr on three fingers with artificial ones. Or I can get injected with cortisone drugs right into the joints. Or nothing. Just let nature takes its course. I am slowly losing the use of my right hand due to arthritis. I can now only touch the tip of just one finger with my thumb. I am going to talk to my PCP and hear what he advises. His specialty is Geriatrics.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*What I learned at the wine tasting tonight.*

I learned that I have Estate Bottled, Family Reserve taste buds, and a boxed wine budget.  The best part was we each had about 6 ounces of really good quality wine, half of which were beyond our price range, and it didn't cost us anything more than the gas we used to get there and back.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Mosquito bites*

Himself refused bug spray when he was headed out to grill the steaks. He told me he'd just give the mosquito bites to me. I stayed inside. 

Just started to scratch my right wrist. Looked down and *found a mosquito bite!*   *How the heck did he do that???*


----------



## Cheryl J

Make him take it back. 

We don't get many mosquitos here, thank goodness. The folks with swimming pools and ponds may get a little more, but I'm not usually bothered by those evil little critters.


----------



## Dawgluver

DH is almost as good as bug spray.  He attracts gnats, so they avoid me.  He sprays himself down, but they still like him better.  No mosquitos yet this year, but they're expected shortly.  I'm more of a tick magnet.


----------



## Dawgluver

First time I've ever seen a butterfly drinking out of my hummingbird feeder.  I thought it was a dead leaf, it sat there for a long time, then it flew away.  We also have a pair of downey woodpeckers who figured out how to drink from the feeder.  Glad they like my cooking!

Oh, and we also have hummingbirds, but they keep kicking each other off the feeder.


----------



## Addie

If they have a choice, skeeters prefer thin folks over those who might have more poundage on them. It seems like the fat gives off an offensive odor to the little critters. A perfect excuse to eat heartily during the summer months.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*I call BS on that*, *Addie*. I am FAR from thin, but mosquitoes love me to death.  I'm pretty sure it's because of all the hot air I exhale. 

*************************

*Dawg*, we have a feeder that is enclosed by a wire cage to keep squirrels away from the seed and suet. We have both downy and hairy woodpeckers that love the suet - but only the downy can fit in. And the squirrel-proof feeder (soooo misnamed!) has all of the smaller birds feasting happily...until the squirrel shows up. *Caught one in the act today*. Meanwhile, at the Oriole feeder, no orioles but a couple of cat birds that love the grape jelly! And, alas, only hummers at the hummingbird feeder. No flutterbyes.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> *I call BS on that*, *Addie*. I am FAR from thin, but mosquitoes love me to death.  I'm pretty sure it's because of all the hot air I exhale.
> 
> *************************
> 
> *Dawg*, we have a feeder that is enclosed by a wire cage to keep squirrels away from the seed and suet. We have both downy and hairy woodpeckers that love the suet - but only the downy can fit in. And the squirrel-proof feeder (soooo misnamed!) has all of the smaller birds feasting happily...until the squirrel shows up. *Caught one in the act today*. Meanwhile, at the Oriole feeder, no orioles but a couple of cat birds that love the grape jelly! And, alas, only hummers at the hummingbird feeder. No flutterbyes.



CG, when we lived in Texas, some idiot planted a banana tree right next to the door. Every morning my whole door was covered with skeeters. I used to have to call the city to come spray my door so I could safely get out. It seems the banana tree was the culprit. Every night the leaves would collect all the dew and create puddles in them. I tore that fauna up so fast when the city pointed that out to me. Problem solved. About a week later, the city called me and asked me why I wasn't calling for the spray truck anymore. I told them, and they said that they would send out a bulletin to all the households regarding the problem with banana trees. 

Regarding feeding habits of those critters, it was a report I read when living down there. My personal thought to that stupid information was, "Well I am going to stay as fat as I can for the rest of my life." Like you, it didn't help me either. I could die from either an infected bite or being overweight. Or both.


----------



## Dawgluver

Fireflies!  I just saw a firefly outside my window!


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Fireflies!  I just saw a firefly outside my window!



That sounds like the first sign of summer.


----------



## siciliana

I like your signature, Dawgluver


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks!

I love that the original band from the first Hawaii Five O from the '70s was put back together for the remake.  Of course, I have to dance to it!


----------



## cinisajoy

This forum should be labeled hazardous to your wallet.
Looking at all the fun stuff, I would need a bigger kitchen and a bigger wallet.


----------



## Addie

*Just Wondering*

My kids after watching numerous shows from England, are fascinated with the names of things that the English use that is so different from American usage. Such as Bonnet and Loo. Going to hospital really amuses them instead of using "to". They remember very well their father using so many of them. 

So for our good Canadian neighbors, are there any expression from England that have crossed the pond to the soil of Canada? 

It is getting a bit difficult watching these great shows from England. And even some from Canada. Every time they hear a word in the English shows, all I hear are yells and hoops of hollering of "Dad used to say that!" 

Even though their father lived here for many years and eventually became an American citizen, he refused to give up his native language. And I can't say I blame him.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Well D*#!@$*

Looked up at the microwave display when I put my water kettle down to boil water for tea. The display showed ":".  Um, there are supposed to be number either side of that colon. Tried the Microsoft Restart Trick: unplug, count to five, plug back in. Didn't work. 

Now I'm thinking I shouldn't have given the vent hood to Salvation Army after the garage sale...


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> Looked up at the microwave display when I put my water kettle down to boil water for tea. The display showed ":".  Um, there are supposed to be number either side of that colon. Tried the Microsoft Restart Trick: unplug, count to five, plug back in. Didn't work.
> 
> Now I'm thinking I shouldn't have given the vent hood to Salvation Army after the garage sale...



I've been using my Sharp microwave without a display for years.  It's really not much of a problem.  The real issue is you can't easily tell how much time is left or if you pressed the wrong buttons.

I can't replace it as it fits in an 18" space because the control panel is across the top of the microwave rather than down one side.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks for the good news, *Andy*! The numbers aren't displaying only when the microwave is resting. I actually ran a couple tests on it - I love doing the troubleshooting to try and find the problem before I have to turn something over to Himself . However, I tried the timer - it displayed the time remaining and worked.  I nuked something on high - same results. Also in the defrost mode. I'm guessing the quick-cook buttons may all be non-functional at this point, since one or two of them went out when the "5" button stopped working almost a year ago. No "5"? No problem. 61 seconds works for me.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Numbers! I see numbers! Himself wandered into the kitchen to see what foods I was playing with, and to look at the microwave. He asked "did you try setting the clock?"  Why, no, I didn't. He said since the number buttons (except the 5) were working, why didn't I try that? I hit the clock button, look at the clock on the stovetop and...see *5:55*.  

I waited until the time rolled over to 6:02 PM, tried it, and it worked! Bonus, one minute later is showed 6:03. At least the micro provided amusement - after annoyance, that is.


----------



## GotGarlic

CG, is it still working? What does it say now? 

How about now? 




 :runs and hides:


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Right now? It says that you should be hiding good.


----------



## taxlady

I was going to suggest setting the clock time. My power goes off often enough that it was actually my first thought. I see that display every time the power goes off.


----------



## Dawgluver

My microwave demands the time before it will do anything.  Very annoying after a power failure.  Luckily I'm one of those old-fashioned people who wears a wristwatch.


----------



## Souschef

Dawgluver said:


> My microwave demands the time before it will do anything.  Very annoying after a power failure.  Luckily I'm one of those old-fashioned people who wears a wristwatch.


You could always look on your computer one you rebooted it


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> My microwave demands the time before it will do anything.  Very annoying after a power failure.  Luckily I'm one of those old-fashioned people who wears a wristwatch.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure mine does too. I almost always have my phone in my pocket. I would wear a watch, but they all die within a few months.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure mine does too. I almost always have my phone in my pocket. I would wear a watch, but they all die within a few months.




I get $12 cheapo watches from Amazon.  Free shipping.  I can snorkel with them, they're waterproof to 20 feet.  Which as I found out the day before yesterday, is not necessary, as I couldn't even get down 10 feet.

They are men's, even though they say they're women's, so they're big on me, but I don't care.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I get $12 cheapo watches from Amazon.  Free shipping.  I can snorkel with them, they're waterproof to 20 feet.  Which as I found out the day before yesterday, is not necessary, as I couldn't even get down 10 feet.
> 
> They are men's, even though they say they're women's, so they're big on me, but I don't care.


Cheap ones, expensive ones, they all quit working on me. Sometimes they still work on other people.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Cheap ones, expensive ones, they all quit working on me. Sometimes they still work on other people.




My last one was better fitting, got it at Walmart.  I think I had it for 8 years.  It still works, but the wristband fell apart, and the black duct tape that I used to fix it looked, um, tacky.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I wasn't concerned about the "clock" working on the microwave. After all, it did run fine when I punched in some commands. When it comes to clocks in the kitchen, I'm surrounded. I have one on the toaster oven (three feet to the 7-o-clock position from the micro), one on the stove (directly below the micro), one on the weather station display (two feet to the right, on the windowsill), and one on the coffee maker, just round the corner from the window. And yes, they ALL display the same time, all calibrated to the weather station (which gets its signal from a satellite). I'm *ahem* anal obsessive like that.


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> ...And yes, they ALL display the same time, all calibrated to the weather station (which gets its signal from a satellite). I'm *ahem* anal obsessive like that.



I feel your pain.  I have to have all the same times on my clocks too.  It's especially difficult to synch with the hand wound regulator clock I built 40 years ago.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure mine does too. I almost always have my phone in my pocket. I would wear a watch, but they all die within a few months.



Anytime one of my appliance's wants the time, they get 1:11 am or pm. I have a beautiful wall clock that can be seen from the kitchen or in my big room. Even the stove. Since it is the length of time I have something in the oven, the time of day doesn't matter. And I don't set the clock on my coffee maker either. In all the years I have had an automatic coffee maker, I don't think I have ever set it for a specific time. 

I have three watches. Two of them are very expensive. It is always the battery that goes on me. I pull out the stem to stop the watch from running. That way it saves the battery. 

Since Spike works for a jeweler, I get all my battery replacements for free. His boss gave Spike a handful of them. Fortunately all my watches take the same battery. Spike keeps them at home and I have to wait a whole hour sometimes to get a new battery placed in it. Woe is me.  

Seriously, the batteries only cost two to three dollars. And they can be replaced right there in any jewelry store. A walk in service that they all provide. At least in this town. I have heard of some stores refusing if the watch wasn't purchased there. A silly move on their part. The loss of a potentially new customer in the future.


----------



## Dawgluver

I have a feeling folks might think I have Tourettes or some type of other affliction.  I keep having conversations in my head, and keep shrugging my shoulders.  While people are watching.  I'm apparently quite entertaining.

I'm not schizophrenic, yet.  (Oh yes you are, said the voices in my head...)

Just kidding!  I'm fine, said the other voice in my head.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> I have a feeling folks might think I have Tourettes or some type of other affliction.  I keep having conversations in my head, and keep shrugging my shoulders.  While people are watching.  I'm apparently quite entertaining.
> 
> I'm not schizophrenic, yet.  (Oh yes you are, said the voices in my head...)
> 
> Just kidding!  I'm fine, said the other voice in my head.



 Did you take your meds today dear? You know we worry about you.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> I have a feeling folks might think I have Tourettes or some type of other affliction. I keep having conversations in my head, and keep shrugging my shoulders. While people are watching. I'm apparently quite entertaining.
> 
> I'm not schizophrenic, yet. (Oh yes you are, said the voices in my head...)
> 
> Just kidding! I'm fine, said the other voice in my head.


 
I was fiddlin' around in the kitchen this morning doing chores and cleaning out the fridge, while Tyler was playing with his cars at the dining room table.  He asked me who I was talking to.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> Did you take your meds today dear? You know we worry about you.




I have my own special crazy, Addie!  Not sure there's meds for it though...

Cheryl, I do tend to mumble to myself, but usually in private.  Oh well, I have a theater degree.  I'll have to print out a sign that says I have a theater degree, please ignore me when I mumble to myself in public and shrug!


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> I have my own special crazy, Addie!  Not sure there's meds for it though...
> 
> Cheryl, I do tend to mumble to myself, but usually in private.  Oh well, I have a theater degree.  I'll have to print out a sign that says I have a theater degree, please ignore me when I mumble to myself in public and shrug!



Well, if it is any comfort, I doubt if any of us are alone when it comes to talking out loud to ourselves. Pirate and myself all day are saying, "what, what, what?" It is just us talking to ourselves and thinking we are talking to each other. 

We have come up with an answer to the whole problem though. When one of us says "What?", we answer, "it is just Margaret again." She is the imaginary person who is haunting this apartment. She makes us do strange things all the time.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

My Mom said it was perfectly fine to talk to yourself out loud. It was only when you started to answer back that you had to worry. I've been teetering on the edge for years.


----------



## Dawgluver

CG, I always solve my own issues, mostly by talking to myself and shrugging.

I will have to get DH a hearing aid.  While he's not listened to me in over 30 years, now it's, "What?" , "Huh?" And I actually think he can't hear me, instead of ignoring me like he always did before.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

In our case, Himself has been "Not listening since 1974".  We have a routine: when I think he's been ignoring me I'll say "but you're not listening to me". He then replies with "What?" The funny thing is, if I ask him what I just said, he can repeat it back nearly word-for-word. The guy annoys me to no end. And yet I let him live.


----------



## taxlady

About talking to oneself, the Danes have a saying, "You need someone sensible to talk to once in a while."


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> About talking to oneself, the Danes have a saying, "You need someone sensible to talk to once in a while."




Good point, Taxy.


----------



## Andy M.

I always tell people it's the only way I can have an intelligent conversation.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

This is what energetic looks like after two weeks with our kids and a long drive home - arrival sometime around 6:00 AM because we are lousy travelers - yup, still in my nightgown while watching the early evening news:


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> This is what energetic looks like after two weeks with our kids and a long drive home - arrival sometime around 6:00 AM because we are lousy travelers - yup, still in my nightgown while watching the early evening news:



Sounds like the perfect way to spend this day


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Heck, I do that on all my days off...unless I get kickstarted to play in the yard.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I've never been one to stay in my jammies. Not even when I'm sick. But today? It just seems easier to go from one nightgown to another when I finally get around to showering. Soon, very soon.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> I've never been one to stay in my jammies. Not even when I'm sick. But today? It just seems easier to go from one nightgown to another when I finally get around to showering. Soon, very soon.



When I have a "do nothing" day, I tell myself, "there is always later." Sometimes we just deserve a "do nothing" day.


----------



## Dawgluver

This is very true for me, even after 35+ years working in education:



"My kids", some of whom are now in their 40's, are still "my kids."  As are "their kids", and now there are some grandkids.


----------



## Cheryl J

Yep...same here.  Every once in a while I run into one of my "kids" who are now married and have littles of their own. Just happened yesterday.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

You know how it is when you plan out something in your mind, and it looks perfect, and you take things apart and move them around and set them back in some semblance of new order...and then you just really don't like the end result? *sigh* I hate when that happens...


----------



## Cheryl J

Yep, I know the feeling, CG.  I re-arranged the guest room recently, but then the wall art looked odd, but I didn't want to hammer any more nail holes in the walls.  So I moved everything back the way it was.


----------



## Asif Engdahl

When you see a cooking video on facebook thinking that you could replicate it, turns out you can't...

They make it seem so easy.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Well fer cryin' out loud...*

I swear I saw an Off Topic thread earlier this evening. I even posted in it. Sure there were a few snarky comments, but by the end of the thread the OP had seemed to concede some of the issues. And I wanted to make a second post...but it's gone. Hmmmm. Methinks with some careful editing that thread might have been a teaching moment for all of us...

Then again, it's possible that we're all just unteachable.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> I swear I saw an Off Topic thread earlier this evening. I even posted in it. Sure there were a few snarky comments, but by the end of the thread the OP had seemed to concede some of the issues. And I wanted to make a second post...but it's gone. Hmmmm. Methinks with some careful editing that thread might have been a teaching moment for all of us...
> 
> Then again, it's possible that we're all just unteachable.



Have you Searched at the top of this page Off Topic Discussions? I usually find what I am looking for when I go there.


----------



## RPCookin

I was trying to catch a stray thought one day, but it ran out in the street and got run over by a cement truck.  I decided right then to let any others I stumbled across to run free.


----------



## rodentraiser

Cooking Goddess said:


> I swear I saw an Off Topic thread earlier this evening. I even posted in it. Sure there were a few snarky comments, but by the end of the thread the OP had seemed to concede some of the issues. And I wanted to make a second post...but it's gone. Hmmmm. Methinks with some careful editing that thread might have been a teaching moment for all of us...
> 
> Then again, it's possible that we're all just unteachable.



Everybody is teachable. It's just that some of us take so much longer to learn. Ask me how I know this. 



Stray thought #4127: Ever notice how all the arid areas of the world go around the globe in a circle and that's where all the deserts are? I wonder why?


----------



## GotGarlic

rodentraiser said:


> Stray thought #4127: Ever notice how all the arid areas of the world go around the globe in a circle and that's where all the deserts are? I wonder why?



http://www.bbc.co.uk/bitesize/ks3/geography/places/extreme_environments/revision/7/


----------



## rodentraiser

GotGarlic said:


> BBC - KS3 Bitesize Geography - Extreme environments : Revision, Page 7



Cheeeez.....I guess I could have googled before I asked, huh?  Thanks!


----------



## GotGarlic

rodentraiser said:


> Cheeeez.....I guess I could have googled before I asked, huh?  Thanks!



Ask the Google and ye shall receive...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Ask the Google and ye shall receive...



First thing I ever searched on the Internet was "Ice" on Yahoo...before Google was born.


----------



## RPCookin

PrincessFiona60 said:


> First thing I ever searched on the Internet was "Ice" on Yahoo...before Google was born.



I don't remember what I was looking for, but I used to use Alta Vista even before Yahoo!  Now Yahoo! is on its death bed.


----------



## GotGarlic

RPCookin said:


> I don't remember what I was looking for, but I used to use Alta Vista even before Yahoo!  Now Yahoo! is on its death bed.



I used Alta Vista and before that, Veronica, Jughead and VLib. Google far surpassed all of them for comprehensiveness a long time ago, which is why it's on top.


----------



## rodentraiser

I started out with Metacrawler. I was looking for model horses for sale. EBay was in its infancy at that point.


----------



## rodentraiser

RPCookin said:


> I was trying to catch a stray thought one day, but it ran out in the street and got run over by a cement truck.  I decided right then to let any others I stumbled across to run free.



That reminds me of this story. 

Once upon a time, there was a head. This head had no body so he had to sit in the house all day watching the other children play. Then one day, the head woke up and he had a body! He was so delighted, the first thing he did was run out to play with the other children. He tore across the street and was hit by a truck and killed. 

Moral of the story: Quit while you're a head.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

How can you tell if Bleu Cheese has spoiled?  Does it lose the "blue" and turn all white? 

I know, I'll give it to Himself to test. After all, he's the only one who eats it here.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> How can you tell if Bleu Cheese has spoiled?  Does it lose the "blue" and turn all white?
> 
> I know, I'll give it to Himself to test. After all, he's the only one who eats it here.


It can grow other colours of mould. The white part can turn yellowish. It can get slimey. It can get dry, but that's still good.


----------



## Addie

Michael Phelps has more medals than 188 other participating countries. Only 16 countries has more than him.  Go Michael!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I wonder why we have so many "members" that are always PMing but have never joined into our conversations...


----------



## Cheryl J

I was wondering that same thing, CG.    Some have been members here for close to a year.  Jump on in, folks!


----------



## roadfix

Cheryl J said:


> I was wondering that same thing, CG.    Some have been members here for close to a year.  Jump on in, folks!



Exactly.   I don't know how many "active" members we have here but it seems like less than 1% of the members make up for over 99% of all the posts made here...


----------



## Dawgluver

It is strange.  Maybe they do it so they can avoid spam.  You'd think Gmail would work too.

We have a poltergeist.  The fridge/freezer light hasn't worked for over two weeks.  Yesterday it worked three times, so it's not that the bulbs burned out.  And then our DirectTv satellite dish kept resetting our TVs.  The events didn't go on at the same time.  Today, no fridge lights, but DTV has worked just fine.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Check to see if the bulb is loose. Sometimes just the open/close action will make it just loose enough that sometimes you'll have contact, sometimes not. And we've heard your stories about the reliability of your satellite dish. Maybe a ghost, maybe not.

I think we have one, too. We have a battery-operated candle in the family room. You screw it in tight to the base so the battery is "on", you unscrew it to turn it off. When we came back from OH last month, the light was on and flickering (it DOES have a flicker bulb). I unscrewed it plenty. Last night I went into the family room to get a coaster from the end table drawer...and the danged thing was lit again! Either a ghost or some really strong, screwy gravity.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> It is strange.  Maybe they do it so they can avoid spam.  You'd think Gmail would work too.
> 
> We have a poltergeist.  The fridge/freezer light hasn't worked for over two weeks.  Yesterday it worked three times, so it's not that the bulbs burned out.  And then our DirectTv satellite dish kept resetting our TVs.  The events didn't go on at the same time. Today, no fridge lights, but DTV has worked just fine.



I know the feeling Dawg. I have named mine. Her name is Margaret. My oven light burned out. I put it on my  list every month, and kept forgetting to buy it. I even asked Spike to pick up an appliance bulb for the oven. They are often sold separately from ones for other appliances. They have to be able to withstand the heat of the oven. Every so often I would throw the switch, no light. I can only guess that Margaret knew I wasn't too happy with her hanging around my kitchen. I tried the oven switch, and lo and behold, it worked! Good ole Margaret knew she was in trouble and decided to stop playing games with me. She is not a bad ghost. She doesn't toss things around and break them. But she does make my life interesting. Specially in the kitchen.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Check to see if the bulb is loose. Sometimes just the open/close action will make it just loose enough that sometimes you'll have contact, sometimes not. And we've heard your stories about the reliability of your satellite dish. Maybe a ghost, maybe not.
> 
> I think we have one, too. We have a battery-operated candle in the family room. You screw it in tight to the base so the battery is "on", you unscrew it to turn it off. When we came back from OH last month, the light was on and flickering (it DOES have a flicker bulb). I unscrewed it plenty. Last night I went into the family room to get a coaster from the end table drawer...and the danged thing was lit again! Either a ghost or some really strong, screwy gravity.



 Sing along please.
Do do do do, do do do do.


----------



## Cheryl J

Crickets. They sure are loud for such little critters.  

(Just came inside from sitting out on the patio. )


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Why is it that every time I read the word "organic" my mind's eye adds the letter "s" between the "a" and the "n"...which reads like an "m"???


----------



## Dawgluver

Heh.  On another cooking forum, a poster requested favorite bar recipes that could be frozen.  Logically to my mind, I suggested lime and strawberry daquiris, margaritas, and bourbon slushes.  Then I realized that it's a North Dakota recipe forum, and bars mean baked goods!  Oops.


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> Heh.  On another cooking forum, a poster requested favorite bar recipes that could be frozen.  Logically to my mind, I suggested lime and strawberry daquiris, margaritas, and bourbon slushes.  Then I realized that it's a North Dakota recipe forum, and bars mean baked goods!  Oops.



Your mind is stuck in Mexico


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> Your mind is stuck in Mexico




Indeed.  I was mocked a bit, but the OP did admit she wasn't clear, and plans to try some of my frozen (booze) bar recipes!

Only in NoDak.  We are Canadian nice.


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> Indeed.  I was mocked a bit, but the OP did admit she wasn't clear, and plans to try some of my frozen (booze) bar recipes!
> 
> Only in NoDak.  We are Canadian nice.



Score!


----------



## Addie

Every few months or so I buy some Wise brand 'tater chips. They are salted just right, and every so often you even find a burnt one. (my favorite ones) This month I bought MB (house brand) ripple ones. Other than for dips, I now remember why I don't care for ripples. Hopefully I will remember this months lesson until a dip comes along to go with them.


----------



## Andy M.

Have you ever noticed how corn on the cob husks smell like cut grass?
OR
That cut grass smells like corn on the cob husks?


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> Have you ever noticed how corn on the cob husks smell like cut grass?
> OR
> That cut grass smells like corn on the cob husks?



Yes. Did you know that corn is a grass?


----------



## Andy M.

I did know that.


----------



## expatgirl

playing hide and seek amongst corn rows has to be the best fun ever!  Remember doing it as a teen millions of years ago.......rare to find veggies taller than you.......and just the way  corn grows.......you have to snap them off..........


----------



## Addie

I did some chores that I had been putting off. First I called the Main Office to put in a Work Order. When the flood occurred in early August, they came in and removed the rubber band on the bottom that is supposed to give the appearance of a baseboard and drilled huge holes along the bottom so the water could drain out. 

I am still waiting for the floor man to come and fix this problem and install my new kitchen floor and baseboard.

I then went into the bathroom with my trusty little stool, a bottle of Windex and cleaned the mirror. From top to bottom. I usually clean it as high as I can reach. Being 4'6" can make it difficult at times to do all the things I need to do. While I was there I cleaned the tub and the rest of the room. 

Then I went into my holey kitchen and cleaned it. Every surface got scrubbed down instead of just a wipe off with a sponge. I have white cabinet doors and the steam from cooking leaves a film there. So I cleaned what I could reach.

I also stripped my bed and put on clean sheets. It was nap time for me. But it feels good to get work done that was needed so badly.


----------



## CakePoet

The  smell of newly cut grass, is the smell of plant in distress and it trying to chemically warn the rest of the plant.

When lemmings become too plentiful, the grass they eat starts to produce  a LSD like substance.  There is no  suicidal lemmings,  just stoned rodents who thinks they are bad ass.


----------



## expatgirl

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I really don't think you need more coffee...
> 
> Shrek asked when I was going to stop buying cookbooks.   I think he's insane.




yes, shrek is insane.......how many cookbooks are too many........??? Does any  sane person have to ask that question???  `let me talk to him........


----------



## CakePoet

My father has  over 300, my mum has told him No.  So every time she buys  art supplies, he goes and get  a second hand cookbook and  says if you can so can I.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

expatgirl said:


> yes, shrek is insane.......how many cookbooks are too many........??? Does any sane person have to ask that question??? `let me talk to him........


 
I asked him the same thing about guitars...he keeps looking and buying.



CakePoet said:


> My father has over 300, my mum has told him No. So every time she buys art supplies, he goes and get a second hand cookbook and says if you can so can I.


 
I do that too...


----------



## expatgirl

my st





PrincessFiona60 said:


> I asked him the same thing about guitars...he keeps looking and buying.
> 
> 
> 
> I do that too...


my stepmother was from the hills of `kentucky said the same thing about guitars....she loved them......no, she didn't sing like `loretta lynne.......but she thought she did so that's what matters.....

give me a cookbook any day.........remember the old, old, one my grandmother had........so old you had to handle it with gloves as it was falling apart.......found the best recipe for banana cake........called for old-timey buttermilk.........

still have it and it's still darned delicious!!


----------



## CakePoet

My dad is right now into old german cookbooks, he gave me a recipe for lark tongue pate, it is one ox tongue and  one lark tongue in the recipe...


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> Yes. Did you know that corn is a grass?



Do you think corn husks smell like cut grass?


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> Do you think corn husks smell like cut grass?



When I said yes above, I was agreeing that I do think they smell like fresh-cut grass


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> When I said yes above, I was agreeing that I do think they smell like fresh-cut grass



Missed the "yes" above.


----------



## expatgirl

wow.......cakepoet.....lark tongue`??? That sounds like an ye olde English cookbook.......do you have the time to write the recipe`.   there are no larks in `houston as far as `i know........anything with seagulls that don't taste like fish..........


----------



## CakePoet

Well it a tiny thing, larks tongues.
 Did you know that ye, is actually misspelled- ish, well there was a letter that looked similar y  but pronounced th and when  it fell out of use and people transcribe the old  journals  the started writing  ye and pronouncing it ye but it used to be pronounced  the.


----------



## expatgirl

CakePoet said:


> Well it a tiny thing, larks tongues.
> Did you know that ye, is actually misspelled- ish, well there was a letter that looked similar y  but pronounced th and when  it fell out of use and people transcribe the old  journals  the started writing  ye and pronouncing it ye but it used to be pronounced  the.



you know, `i love the history of words so that's a great lesson.......


----------



## CakePoet

I watched a program about  The English language and how writing has changed.   Youtube  has good channel called Nativlang, really intressting.


----------



## expatgirl

`i will have to explore that...........thanks..........


----------



## Dawgluver

What is it about a routine visit to the doctor?  My doc is a nice guy, was a year behind DH at school, we're friends, I've been taking my blood pressure all week, and it's been optimal.  Zing.  When taken at the clinic, 170/100.  I should be dead.  After a whole week at home of <120/80.

White coat syndrome, thou art not my friend.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That would happen to me when the nurse would take my BP. When I finally complained to our (previous) doctor, he went ahead and took it himself. Voila! The nurse had not been supporting my lower arm, so she ended up with an inaccurate reading. After that, Doc always did two separate readings himself, one on each arm, about five minutes apart. He said that repeating the test would make my body relax and give him a better feel of how my BP was doing. I couldn't believe the difference.

*Dawg*, do you have a blood pressure monitor at home? Himself had to get one per doctor's orders so he could track it daily for a while. I always borrowed my SIL's when I needed to do that, but now I could use his. I was amazed and troubled at what getting angry with Himself did to my pressure the one time I thought I was going to blow my top - apparently literally! I remember the top reading was 255...that was all I needed to know!  Now when I get mad, I do deep breathing exercises and have a small piece of chocolate. Anger...gone!


----------



## expatgirl

`i have the same problem if `i let it be one.........Dawgluver..........`i have to mentally go to my "happy place" which happens to be my granmother's house and imagine myself there......and use all my 5 senses to be there........`i'm in her garden and `i can hear the bees, smell the flowers, see Flossie the sheep, etc., etc., and then `i see her.........she is telling me to relax and not to worry......and `i'm not exaggerating.......those images can drop my BP 30 points........also `i breath in for a count of 4, hold for 4, and exhale for 4 while `i'm in my happy place.....


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks guys.  One of my degrees is in Theatre, and imagery didn't work at the clinic.  

Dr. wants me to calibrate my beloved wrist cuff, and compare it to the professional equipment they have at the clinic.  And he wants a blood test too.  Not into blood tests.


----------



## expatgirl

you don't have to be into blood tests, Dawglover.......just your arm........take a book and go and have it done. and get it over with.....what `i do is take my BP at home and when `i go to the doctor's office `i tell them what my BP was at home....take several readings for a couple of days.....my doctor has never questioned me and doesn't worry cause `i have white coat syndrome, too......


----------



## CakePoet

I am  scared of needles , but my med team is ace.  They take from my hand, since it freaks me out less, they hug me and talk ask about my life so I cant focus on what they are doing.  And when they take my blood pressure, they always try  to find a new doctor or nurse to do, just for kicks.  I have a  low blood pressure and  i'm  fat,  so it doesnt compute for the poor sods.  I perfectly fine on my low blood pressure, normal makes me sick.    But no more blood test until January..  I hope.


----------



## Addie

I bought a brand spanking new numerical scale. I step on it, the morning I am to go to Winthrop for my vitals. Their scale is always five pounds more than mine. They have a digital scale with a chair on it. They always tare it before you sit down, and again when you do. I prefer what my scale tells me. 

Every time I lose more than five pounds, I get yelled at. You would think that they would be happy. I can do something now I haven't been able to do for almost 40 years. I can cross my legs.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> What is it about a routine visit to the doctor?  My doc is a nice guy, was a year behind DH at school, we're friends, I've been taking my blood pressure all week, and it's been optimal.  Zing.  When taken at the clinic, 170/100.  I should be dead.  After a whole week at home of <120/80.
> 
> White coat syndrome, thou art not my friend.



I have the same problem, at home I am 130/54...doctors 170/85.  So I check for a week and get steady low numbers, the only reason I've been able to stop her from adding to my medication list or switching it around.


----------



## expatgirl

yeah, doctors will listen you if you have steady readings for at least a few days..........give me a new person taking my BP and `i can guarantee it will be over normal......call it white coat  syndrome or whatever `i'm in a new place with new people......my BP is going to go up........`i don't know these people.......so take your blood pressure at home and tell them when you go in........


----------



## Addie

A couple of years ago I was scheduled for surgery. I was also on BP medication. I went in for my pre op workup. I had taken all my morning meds just before I left the house. You know. Check my vitals. The technician puts the cuff on and can't get a reading. Try this arm, try that arm. In the meantime I am slowly slipping down on the chair trying very hard to not pass out. The tech yells out for a doctor or nurse. The last thing I heard is, "Do we have a crash cart?" 

The problem was that every time I was in the hospital during the previous year, the doctor kept upping my BP medication without checking my past record. No wonder my doctor was so thrilled with me for controlling my BP so well. Today I am no longer on any BP meds nor did I ever need them. I don't understand why this is so because I have had a quintuple open heart surgery with five stents. With all of this I have also had three heart attacks. My BP should be through the sky.


----------



## CakePoet

My BP is so low that every one else I met who had has been on meds for it.  I got mine raised  to normal once,  my heart was raising and only my old nurse understand  it was going bad.   When they got  it down to my normal, then i was good again.


----------



## expatgirl

Addie and Cake `poet, you young'uns were lucky.....glad that all went well.........


----------



## CakePoet

Yeah I just hit  40 with a body going on 80 and with a muscle disease that will leave me in wheel chair if I am unlucky. But I am loved and that is most important.


----------



## Addie

CakePoet said:


> I am  scared of needles , but my med team is ace.  They take from my hand, since it freaks me out less, they hug me and talk ask about my life so I cant focus on what they are doing.  And when they take my blood pressure, they always try  to find a new doctor or nurse to do, just for kicks.  I have a  low blood pressure and  i'm  fat,  so it doesnt compute for the poor sods.  I perfectly fine on my low blood pressure, normal makes me sick.    But no more blood test until January..  I hope.



I will take a needle any day or night over liquid medication. One time I had an IV going in each arm. If I can taste it, I will gag, dry heave, vomit and anything else. Even run away. I just can't swallow it. I have even had an IV in my neck. Nine times out of ten, I get a person who knows what they are doing and I don't even feel the needle go in. Not even the one in the neck. And I was wide awake for that one. Pills or IV. Either one is fine with me.


----------



## expatgirl

CakePoet said:


> Yeah I just hit  40 with a body going on 80 and with a muscle disease that will leave me in wheel chair if I am unlucky. But I am loved and that is most important.



`i'm sorry, CP..........just found out that one of my best friends was diagnosed with Parkinson's........and she was always so active.........and your'e right......you are loved and lovable!


----------



## expatgirl

"loveable".....this stupid computer is not typing every letter.....must be me and senility.....


----------



## expatgirl

Addie said:


> I will take a needle any day or night over liquid medication. One time I had an IV going in each arm. If I can taste it, I will gag, dry heave, vomit and anything else. Even run away. I just can't swallow it. I have even had an IV in my neck. Nine times out of ten, I get a person who knows what they are doing and I don't even feel the needle go in. Not even the one in the neck. And I was wide awake for that one. Pills or IV. Either one is fine with me.



The best thing about an `iV is when they take it OUT!  That's nirvana


----------



## CakePoet

Oh yes, out with IV, since they have to retake every day because my arms veins goes NOPE  do not like, let shut this off.

Enough with hospital talk!! 

Tomorrow I am  so looking forward to the huge food festival in town.  It not  over all of town but crammed into  the major square, it so tightly packed it silly and they dont use the hole square either.  My four year old daughter want to go and find ice cream and sausage and hot sauce.


----------



## expatgirl

yum!  have lotsa fun and finding a parking space!!!


----------



## CakePoet

Cant drive, so I take the train in!


----------



## expatgirl

wished we had trains or subways.................


----------



## CakePoet

Well it was  cheaper when we had bus connection into town, then the trains station was rebuilt and now I have to take the train or wait for the four or five buses that  goes here.


----------



## expatgirl

we have buses, CP but they only go downtown.......`i'm getting to the age where `i don't want to drive anymore or at least not over 30 miles away.......oh, well, it is what it is...............


----------



## CakePoet

Well  we have good commute, I shouldnt complain.  it takes 6- 9 minutes  with the train to  the to town and 20 minutes by bus.  Im  in a  not too small village outside Wexio ( Växjö), it not a proper suburb since we have a forest and lakes between us and Wexio. Most of Sweden have that, because here they believe we shouldn't use the car for everything.


----------



## Addie

We have an excellent transit system in Boston. It only takes 8-10 minutes to get across the harbor via the tunnel to downtown Boston from where I live. And if driving, ten minutes on a slow day. Thanks to the kind citizens of this country and the Big Dig that went billions of $$$$ over budget before it was finished.


----------



## Cheryl J

It's only 3 miles from one end of town to the other here, so I just drive.  It takes about 5 minutes to get anywhere.  Well, except maybe to the junior college, but that's up in the foothills.  

We do have a small bus transit system.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

1 mile from one edge of town to the other, unless I'm going into TOWN (8 miles away), I walk.  Sometimes Dad has to give me a ride home because Mom has loaded me down with too much to carry.

Today I had the car and got away from Mom with 2 pounds of tomatoes, 1/2 pound of blackberries, handful's of about 5 different herbs, a 3 pound red cabbage (all from the garden) and 3 pounds of shredded Parmesan/Romano they picked up for me at Costco.  And some cut carnations Mom grew.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 1 mile from one edge of town to the other, unless I'm going into TOWN (8 miles away), I walk.  Sometimes Dad has to give me a ride home because Mom has loaded me down with too much to carry.
> 
> Today I had the car and got away from Mom with 2 pounds of tomatoes, 1/2 pound of blackberries, handful's of about 5 different herbs, a 3 pound red cabbage (all from the garden) and 3 pounds of shredded Parmesan/Romano they picked up for me at Costco.  And some cut carnations Mom grew.




Mommy is very good to you!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Mommy is very good to you!



Yes, she loves having at least one of her kidlets in hugging range.  I think I made her year when we moved close last year.

You should see the plot (20' x 20') we have planned for a garden next year.  I'll take the camera over next time I visit.  Lots of work to do, but it will be worth it.


----------



## CakePoet

By flight path, my husband live closer to us then my parents in Sweden.  I have no blood family in hugging range.

They still manage to spoil their grand kid,   there is random boxes showing up at the door.


----------



## Dawgluver

Sheesh.  What is it about some relatives?  My sister is batcrap crazy, but DH's younger brother just upped the ante, he's batcrap crazier.  Did not think that would be possible.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Your two families sure do compete in some strange ways, *Dawg*. Between my Mom's side and my Dad's side, the posturing was usually over who had the nicer car or newer furniture...


----------



## Dawgluver

I only wish, CG.  I keep singing "Let it Go" from "Frozen", but so far it hasn't seemed to help.  DH is easily annoyed.  Maybe because I sing.  Hey, I'm not that bad!

I could shred both, but I choose to let them both hang themselves.


----------



## CakePoet

"Mum,  stop singing you are disturbing the fog",. that came from my daughter a few weeks ago.

Dawgluver, you do as I did, I am still in South while the rest of my family is in the North, perfect arrangement. I do miss my dad.


----------



## Addie

When someone in my family does something crazy, I just stop in my tracks and stare at them. My only comment to any of them is very simply "Really?" Then I turn and walk away. I have my own crazies within myself. I don't need someone else's.


----------



## Smokeydoke

I have the best husband in the world (to me). I'm constantly amazed by him. I'm so happy to have him.

I can't believe how much my life has changed since he's moved in. And so much for the better. 

I'm slowly turning into the (evil) domestic goddess!


----------



## Smokeydoke

I'm thinking of starting a bakery. I know a few bakers in town. We could start out small, just a kiosk at first.


----------



## Dawgluver

It's very difficult to find a good quality pair of Groucho glasses.  I ordered some on Amazon, and the moustache was so sparse it looked like nose hairs.  What can one expect, I guess, for 4 pairs for $6.  They fit Beagle, though she doesn't care for them either.

I found a couple other more expensive pairs, decided to upgrade.


----------



## taxlady

"... the moustache was so sparse it looked like nose hairs."

Hahaha!


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> It's very difficult to find a good quality pair of *Groucho glasses*. I ordered some on Amazon, and the moustache was so sparse it looked like nose hairs. What can one expect, I guess, for 4 pairs for $6. They fit Beagle, though she doesn't care for them either.
> 
> I found a couple other more expensive pairs, decided to upgrade.


 
You'll need to get that eyebrow action goin' on, too.


----------



## Dawgluver

The new ones I've ordered are official, they're much more substantial.  The cheapos I'll give to the neighbor kids.  I'll save back a pair for Beagle.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> You'll need to get that eyebrow action goin' on, too.




Got the brows.  They need to fit over DH's glasses, otherwise he'll have to wear his contacts.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> ...I'll save back a pair for Beagle.


We'll need to see a photo if you subject Beagle to that ordeal.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Why is it I think "I didn't do anything today" in spite of doing three loads of laundry, change the sheets on the bed, and make dinner.

I need to re-learn my concept of "do nothing".


----------



## Dawgluver

Got our new and improved Groucho glasses today.  Nice big moustache and great bushy eyebrows.  Substantial glasses that should fit over DH's regular glasses.  Probably not worth the price I paid, but much better than the previous ones I'd ordered.

Must sacrifice for true beauty.


----------



## Dawgluver

This is a Very Bad Thing.  DH's former workwife gifted us with 3 lbs of extremely hot jalapenos.  I candied a bunch of slices in syrup, and instead of canning them, I thought, why not dehydrate them?  The issue is, they taste so good, it's hard to not eat them.  But they're so stinkin' hot my mouth's on fire.  Then I have to have another slice.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

You just didn't larn anything after that first bite...


----------



## Dawgluver

Dang.  They're so tasty, but so painful.
I have two trays of them.  DH doesn't want to subject his colleagues at work to them, so I guess they're all mine.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

They certainly look lethal from over here.  Might save some for Halloween treats...


----------



## Dawgluver

Hm.  Good idea!  Grandpa would hand out bags of garlic cloves and Limburger cheese on Halloween.  This might beat his idea!

Heh.  I made salsa with said jalapenos and some canned tomatoes.  DH proclaimed it "inedible".  I snuck it into the chicken taquitos.  He didn't notice.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Why is it I think "I didn't do anything today" in spite of doing three loads of laundry, change the sheets on the bed, and make dinner.
> 
> I need to re-learn my concept of "do nothing".



I would say you have now earned the right for some time to really do "Nothing!." 

For you do nothing is sitting back in your favorite chair with a tall glass of ice tea listening to your favorite baseball club winning their game. DH is out of  your way in the garage long enough for you to listen to the whole game without interruption. Or he can be quietly sitting next to you willing to wait on you hand and foot until the game is over.

We have a resident in the building that is a rabid Red Sox fan. It is the only subject she knows how to talk about. As you know, they won their place in the play offs. At the end, she got so excited she swung out with a closed fist and punched her company hard on her upper arm. Her friend now has a nice deep purple black and blue mark on her upper arm. To make up for it, she sent her a five pound box of her favorite chocolates.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Dang.  They're so tasty, but so painful.View attachment 25467
> I have two trays of them.  DH doesn't want to subject his colleagues at work to them, so I guess they're all mine.



Oh, such cruel punishment. However will you survive? But I have faith in your ability to give it your very best effort. Happy Eating!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> ...For you do nothing is sitting back in your favorite chair with a tall glass of ice tea listening to your favorite baseball club winning their game...


I can't just sit. My Mom always said I had ants in my pants. Nope, checked. Just a restless soul draggin' a body around, I guess.

Besides, most of the games are played in the eastern or central time zone. I'm usually working on supper for us then, so Tom Hamilton (the main play-by-play guy) keeps me company while I chop and saute. He's more conversational than my very quiet Himself anyway.


----------



## expatgirl

speaking about stray thoughts........if I could put in a second bird fountain I would........we have so many migratory birds coming through Oman and it's hot as Hades.......we have had so many visit to ours and it's so enjoyable to watch them bathe, wriggle, and wriggle through the water......you can tell that they are in haven..........I consider this a gift to just watch their joy.........


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> I can't just sit. My Mom always said I had ants in my pants. Nope, checked. Just a restless soul draggin' a body around, I guess.
> 
> Besides, most of the games are played in the eastern or central time zone. I'm usually working on supper for us then, so Tom Hamilton (the main play-by-play guy) keeps me company while I chop and saute. He's more conversational than my very quiet Himself anyway.



You are so right. I remember my father had to have absolute quiet when he was listening to a ball game or a boxing match.


----------



## Dawgluver

Beagle loves her Iams Lamb and Rice dry dog food.  I don't think I could eat that stuff.


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> Beagle loves her Iams Lamb and Rice dry dog food.  I don't think I could eat that stuff.



What prompted that?


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> What prompted that?




Stray thoughts...


----------



## rodentraiser

So have you guys ever wondered if clouds look down on us and say, "Look! That one is shaped like a hurricane!"?

And what is the plural of Prius anyway? If you see two of them together, do you refer to them as Prii?


----------



## Dawgluver

Ack!  Random clowns are wandering around north of us.  Nothing scares me more than random clowns!  I've always been afraid of clowns, but seeing Steven King's "It" clinched it.  I'll take a bear, lion, baraccuda, shark, or honey badger over any clown!


----------



## rodentraiser

I like the one in North Carolina where a guy with a machete chased after a clown. Bet that clown won't be hanging around trying to scare people anymore. Being chased by a machete wielding person would be a rather permanent cure for that activity.


----------



## Dawgluver

I am sharpening my machete as we speak.  I'm also sleeping with my hedge pruners and my snippers.  And my baseball bat.  I'll dig out my pellet gun too.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Many years ago I checked into a hotel in Springfield Mass. and every person in the lobby was dressed as a clown!  Clowns, chatting, clowns smoking, clowns having a cocktail and a nibble from the happy hour buffet!  It turns out it was a meet and greet for a group of Shriners that were in town for an event at the local Shriners hospital.  To me it looked like a scene from a Stephen King movie!


----------



## Dawgluver

I used to bartend at private events for Shriners.  Thankfully, none dressed as clowns, though they did try to stick a ruby in my navel, and liked to start their party at 7am.  

My dad housed the mini model Ts they used in parades in his quonset hut.  As kids, we got to drive them around when there weren't any parades.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Dawgluver said:


> I used to bartend at private events for Shriners.  Thankfully, none dressed as clowns, though they did try to stick a ruby in my navel, and liked to start their party at 7am.
> 
> My dad housed the mini model Ts they used in parades in his quonset hut.  As kids, we got to drive them around when there weren't any parades.



I ruby in yer navel is better than the lint that I find in mine!


----------



## rodentraiser

Did you guys know that the faces a person chooses to wear for his clown costume are each unique and there's an organization somewhere that lists and keeps track of each one?


----------



## Dawgluver

Friend dropped a whole plate of chicken fresh off the grill on the ground.  I told him to wipe the visible dirt off and serve it.  If no one saw it, it didn't happen.  We ate dirt all the time as kids.


----------



## Cheryl J

5 second rule.  

I've eaten dropped food before and so far it hasn't killed me.


----------



## Dawgluver

Me too.  As long as it wasn't in sand, no harm no foul. Or fowl.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Me too.  As long as it wasn't in sand, no harm no foul. Or fowl.


I might have put it back on the grill for a minute or so to sterilize it, after wiping off the dirt.


----------



## Dawgluver

Eh.  Dirt never hurt anyone.  As we Nodaks say after an injury, just rub some dirt on it and keep playing.


----------



## Souschef

rodentraiser said:


> Did you guys know that the faces a person chooses to wear for his clown costume are each unique and there's an organization somewhere that lists and keeps track of each one?


I believe it is in Sarasota FL, and each face is painted on an egg.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Beagle loves her Iams Lamb and Rice dry dog food.  I don't think I could eat that stuff.



It wasn't meant for you.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> It wasn't meant for you.




  True, dat!


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> It wasn't meant for you.





Dawgluver said:


> True, dat!


But isn't it "fit for human consumption"? I think all cat and dog food is supposed to be fit for human consumption. Apparently a lot of poor elderly people eat it.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> But isn't it "fit for human consumption"? I think all cat and dog food is supposed to be fit for human consumption. Apparently a lot of poor elderly people eat it.




Yes it is.  And it is sad that it's all some can afford.

Rachel Ray, who has her own pet food brand, Nutrish, has said that she's taste-tested it herself.


----------



## Dawgluver

Why is it that when I wash the sheets and a blanket together and carefully put them in the dryer, they wad themselves in a ball, and nothing gets dry?


----------



## Cheryl J

Hate when that happens.   I just go into the laundry room periodically and un-ball them.


----------



## Dawgluver

Irks me.  I unball periodically.


----------



## Cheryl J

If I had a good ol' fashioned clothesline, I would *so* use it for sheets and blankets.


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> If I had a good ol' fashioned clothesline, I would *so* use it for sheets and blankets.


I have a clothesline, but my yard is so tiny that I only put it up when I'm going to use it. I keep forgetting that I have it.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> If I had a good ol' fashioned clothesline, I would *so* use it for sheets and blankets.



My daughter has a long, long one. She hangs out all her laundry into the first snow fall of winter. Very rarely does she use her dryer. Only when the weather tells her "no." 

Last night we had two police officers seriously wounded not to far from where I live. 

The good news is that there were no riots. The citizens of the community gathered together where it happened for a prayer session. 

The officers are still on the critical list.


----------



## Dawgluver

Not good, Addie.  Hope the officers are OK.

We hung most of our laundry on a clothesline when we stayed on our little island in Canada in the summers.  Even underwear.  I'd ask my mom to please not do that, but she didn't listen.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Not good, Addie.  Hope the officers are OK.
> 
> We hung most of our laundry on a clothesline when we stayed on our little island in Canada in the summers.  Even underwear.  I'd ask my mom to please not do that, but she didn't listen.


I have heard that in some places underwear is hung on the line inside of pillowcases.


----------



## Dawgluver

My mom apparently did not hear of that method!


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> *Not good, Addie.  Hope the officers are OK.*
> 
> We hung most of our laundry on a clothesline when we stayed on our little island in Canada in the summers.  Even underwear.  I'd ask my mom to please not do that, but she didn't listen.



Thank you. They are presently stable, but critical. The citizens of this part of Boston gathered at the police station to hold their prayer session. And City Hall, police stations and other government buildings are all lit up in blue. 

Nothing like climbing in bed and having clean, outdoor dried linens to sleep on.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> Why is it that when I wash the sheets and a blanket together and carefully put them in the dryer, they wad themselves in a ball, and nothing gets dry?


That happens to just king sheets/pillow cases in my new, bigger dryer. Didn't seem to be as much of a problem when we had the old dryer. I loved hanging everything but dress clothes out in our first yard. The trees were placed just right for the lines, and I knew how to rotate through the different loads for optimal drying. The second yard wasn't as good, so I had just one long line for sheets. Here, all the trees are in the wrong places, and don't want to hang them out anyway for fear of getting ticks in the sheets and not seeing them. Not good.

Now can someone tell me why I put sweatshirts into the dryer outside-in, and they come out of the dryer inside-out?


----------



## CakePoet

Oki? why cant underwear  hang on drying lines???

Sorry the Swede over here doesnt understand why?  Do they explode?  Take over the world?  Dry incorrectly?  Do children go blind from seeing them?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I guess people just didn't want others to see their underwear, *CP*? Maybe they were embarrassed? Never bothered me. Just think, if someone hangs everything BUT underwear, the neighbors might all think you don't wear any!  I don't know if your country has a phrase for that, but over here we call that "going commando".


----------



## CakePoet

Komando!!  

Nah it never bothered   me, we all have underwear, whats wrong with that?  I never understand people who panic  if see in underwear but can go in  bikini when swimming, it the same amount of fabric.

Swedes are not that prudish and bothered when it comes to underwear, it can hang on the line and no one cares.

How ever we did have  a thief where in  this area who only took granny type knickers, me and two older ladies  got our stolen.  Yes now you know the  choice of my knickers.


----------



## taxlady

CakePoet said:


> Komando!!
> 
> Nah it never bothered   me, we all have underwear, whats wrong with that?  I never understand people who panic  if see in underwear but can go in  bikini when swimming, it the same amount of fabric.
> 
> Swedes are not that prudish and bothered when it comes to underwear, it can hang on the line and no one cares.
> 
> How ever we did have  a thief where in  this area who only took granny type knickers, me and two older ladies  got our stolen.  Yes now you know the  choice of my knickers.


 about the thief.

Komando eh? I betcha Danes are using that too now.


----------



## CakePoet

Yes  the Swedish word is Komando ( commando).  But  yes it was weird, only  one type was stolen and only from  16 household Laundry room, it was really weird because to get in here, you need a key or be working for our landlord.


----------



## Dawgluver

There are some strange folks out there...


----------



## CakePoet

There sure is,  and now we have clowns in Sweden scaring people.. strange people..


----------



## Dawgluver

We have clowns scaring people here too.  Not sure they're stealing grannie panties, but they might be.


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> We have clowns scaring people here too.  Not sure they're stealing grannie panties, but they might be.



OK, now you've got me thinking.  I'll have to go check my underwear drawer and take inventory.


----------



## CakePoet

But why clowns?  Is this some one who is dyslexic and thought  Oh lets do a clone war but the memo that went out said clown war?


----------



## taxlady

I just looked up "commando" in my Danish-English/English-Danish dictionary. In Danish, it's spelled "kommando".  Danes and Swedes don't always spell words the same way, even when they sound the same. Sometimes they spell a word the same way, but don't pronounce it the same. E.g., the word for "machine" is "maskin" in both languages. The Danes pronounce the "k" like in English. In Swedish, it's a soft "k", so they pronounce the word almost like in English.


----------



## CakePoet

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-mOy8VUEBk


----------



## taxlady

CakePoet said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-mOy8VUEBk


Hmmph. I guess I can forgive the Norwegians for this nonsense. They are probably still smarting from all those years of Danish rule. But, I thought Swedes would have gotten over the Kalmar Union by now. That ended almost 500 years ago.  

(You know I'm just yanking your chain. Seems fair since you tried to yank mine. )


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> We have clowns scaring people here too.  Not sure they're stealing grannie panties, but they might be.



I know of one clown that has given up pranking folks. Someone came after him wielding and waving a machete. That clown couldn't run fast enough as he started pulling and ripping off his costume. 

Then we just had a father dressed as a clown following his son's school bus as a joke. The driver had the good sense to call the cops. One father who won't be showing off his sense of humor. Had a hard time explaining his way out of that one.


----------



## Cheryl J

Wondering how it's possible that as of today, I'm the mother of a *40* year old daughter. Happy birthday to Rebecca...my first born baby girl!


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> Wondering how it's possible that as of today, I'm the mother of a *40* year old daughter. Happy birthday to Rebecca...my first born baby girl!




Aww.  Happy birthday, Rebecca!  We love your mom!


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> Aww. Happy birthday, Rebecca! We love your mom!


 
Awww....thank you, Dawg.  Time goes by SO fast...she lives 100 miles away and I couldn't be with her, so we chatted 2 full hours on the phone today.  Seems like it was just yesterday I spent my 21st birthday with my precious newborn.


----------



## Dawgluver

My mom and I could spend 2 hours on the phone, never noticed the time!  So glad you have a great daughter, Cheryl!

Sure miss my mom and our long "discussions".  We managed to solve all the world's problems!


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> My mom and I could spend 2 hours on the phone, never noticed the time! So glad you have a great daughter, Cheryl!
> 
> Sure miss my mom and our long "discussions". We managed to solve all the world's problems!


 
Yep, I miss those talks with my mom and having all the answers, too.  Rebecca - and now my youngest, Victoria - we still continue to discuss our solutions for everything in the world.  LOL.


----------



## Somebunny

Happy birthday to your daughter Cheryl!  You beat me my daughter turns 40 in February.  How did I get so old??


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Cheryl J

Somebunny said:


> Happy birthday to your daughter Cheryl! You beat me my daughter turns 40 in February. How did I get so old??&#55357;&#56883;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


 
Somebunny!  Thank you. It's so good to see you.  I know....time flies, huh? I just checked in for a minute before bed - hope to 'see' you tomorrow!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Cheryl*, how could you possibly have a 40 year old daughter? You don't type a day over 35!  Hope your Rebecca had a wonderful birthday.

*Somebunny*! I've been wondering how you have been. Good to see you. Don't wait another year+ before you visit again.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Wondering how it's possible that as of today, I'm the mother of a *40* year old daughter. Happy birthday to Rebecca...my first born baby girl!



Wait until she enters her 60's. Get ready to go into shock.


----------



## dragnlaw

Two years ago my grandson turned 30, a daughter 50 and I 70.  

My daughter mentioned we all had that zero at the end.  I replied don't be silly, I'm nnnnot that age, nor you, nor him.  

Denial
Denial
Denial!
Can't be true...


----------



## taxlady

I cut some rosemary off my plant to use with chicken. I decided that I had cut to much, so I put a stem in water so it would stay fresh. It grew roots. I guess it wanted to live, so I better plant it.


----------



## CakePoet

dragnlaw: I met the grandmother of  one of my daughters daycare mates, she is  2 years older then me,  her daughter is  the same age as my oldest son.  Yeah, I feel old.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

A "sharps" needle is well-named. 'nuff said...


----------



## Andy M.

In our combine families, we have four children one 40 (three over 45), 4 out of 5 grandchildren are adults and our one great grandchild is 2½.


----------



## Mad Cook

CakePoet said:


> dragnlaw: I met the grandmother of  one of my daughters daycare mates, she is  2 years older then me,  her daughter is  the same age as my oldest son.  Yeah, I feel old.


Nonsense, you are only as old as you feel so stop feeling old.

(I'm 67 and I'm damned if I'm going to feel old.)


----------



## dragnlaw

Mad Cook said:


> Nonsense, *you are only as old as you feel so stop feeling old.*
> 
> (I'm 67 and I'm damned if I'm going to feel old.)



Best advice in the world.  I will be 72 this year and I feel like an (admittedly out of shape) 47 year old.   very very out of shape,   I'm always shocked when I look in the mirror and say "who the heck is that!"
and have a friend 3 years older who's in better shape than I!


----------



## Andy M.

dragnlaw said:


> Best advice in the world.  I will be 72 this year and I feel like an (admittedly out of shape) 47 year old.   very very out of shape,   I'm always shocked when I look in the mirror and say "who the heck is that!"
> and have a friend 3 years older who's in better shape than I!



It appears we're pretty close in age as I will be 72 this year as well and some time ago, I stopped looking in the mirror as it was disturbing.


----------



## taxlady

When I was 40 I worked at H&R Block. A client came in with her daughter and grandchild. She was 39.


----------



## dragnlaw

Andy M. said:


> some time ago, I stopped looking in the mirror as it was disturbing.



  I hear yuh, Andy.  But I have to look because I have grandchildren and I don't want to scare them half to death looking like a banshee.

  Then there's the repairman, whose eyes get big as saucers and sidle around me to get to the appliances...


----------



## Cheryl J

Relaxing in the recliner and flippin' through the channels this afternoon....can't believe I still get misty eyed over 40+ year old episodes of Little House on the Prairie.


----------



## Dawgluver

Who knew?  I read once that you can refill travel-size toothpaste.  Had a bunch of partials, tried it, squeezed them into one tube, and by golly it works!


----------



## dragnlaw

Wha???   Dawgluver, how did you do that?  tube to tube? mouth to mouth?  Were they plastic tubes? the old metal ones?  wha? how? 

curious minds NEED to know!


----------



## Dawgluver

Tube to tube/mouth to mouth!  It works, and I didn't make a mess!  No spillage or overflow.  I did tap the tube being refilled every once in awhile, they were the plastic kind we get in the dental hygenist's goodie bag, and are great for travel.  I did manage to put two different flavors together, but oh well.


----------



## dragnlaw

I have to say those tubes are the greatest.  Once a friend I was traveling with, a dentist hygenist, showed me the amount of paste really needed to clean your teeth properly.  I nearly fell over backwards.  

A blob the size of a small to medium blueberry!  Since then the tube I get from the dentists' goodie bag "almost" lasts me til the next visit.  Incredible.  About once every 3 years I have to buy a small travel tube.  

I laugh at my SIL who searches for tooth paste deals all the time.  I asked her how much she uses and she said ...  'just like they show you on TV ads..  the big scoopy swirl they do!'   OMG  what a waste!


----------



## taxlady

Don't most tubes of toothpaste say to use a pea-sized amount of toothpaste, and no more for children?


----------



## Dawgluver

I think pea-size blobs are for everyone, especially little kids.


----------



## dragnlaw

Now I am doubly, no - make that a triple - flabbergasted...

I may have read the outer box of a tube of toothpaste ummm, let's see...  about 30 years ago...

and I have never, ever read anything on the tube itself.  

The only thing I check is to see if it is a paste or gel, go figure. 

You gals are amazing!  (or bored)


----------



## CakePoet

Small kids should have as much tooth paste as their pinkie finger nail  and adults should try to aim for about their pinkie finger  nail too. Easy and you have that with you all the time.   Now this doesn't mean the long nail but as much nail has you have on you finger before it goes over the edge.


----------



## dragnlaw

Wondering why THREE appliances should all have faulty solenoids at about the same time???

If we'd had a solar flair and that was the guilty party, it would also have blown my TV & computer - which didn't happen, so...???


----------



## Mad Cook

Cheryl J said:


> Relaxing in the recliner and flippin' through the channels this afternoon....can't believe I still get misty eyed over 40+ year old episodes of Little House on the Prairie.


They are re-running M*A*S*H (the series) on TV here at the moment. My social life has gone to pot because I can't bear to miss a single episode! I've fallen in love with BJ and Hawkeye all over again!


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> They are re-running M*A*S*H (the series) on TV here at the moment. My social life has gone to pot because I can't bear to miss a single episode! I've fallen in love with BJ and Hawkeye all over again!



You do know that Mash was on the air longer than the Korean Conflict lasted.


----------



## Andy M.

I HATE washing muffin tins.


----------



## dragnlaw

Those new newfangled silicone ones are starting to look pretty good, aren't they Andy!


----------



## CakePoet

My silicone one  started smelling  weird, like rancid so we soaked them  and washed them even more carefully, that just ended up with  everything smelling like soap and  even foaming in the oven. So good bye to them.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> I HATE washing muffin tins.



Paper cups do come in handy.


----------



## Andy M.

They still have to be washed.


----------



## taxlady

I hate the silicone ones for muffins. OTH, they are good for freezing blobs of chicken stock, etc.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy M. said:


> I HATE washing muffin tins.



Try bottle brushes. My SIL got two for me when we bought our milk in glass bottles from the dairy. That farm no longer sells their milk, so I now use the brushes for muffin tins and scone pans. Works really good in the bottom seam and tiny corners.


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> Try bottle brushes. My SIL got two for me when we bought our milk in glass bottles from the dairy. That farm no longer sells their milk, so I now use the brushes for muffin tins and scone pans. Works really good in the bottom seam and tiny corners.



It's not that it's particularly difficult, it's just that I hate the process of having to clean 6-12 holes in a pan. Both sides!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I hate the silicone ones for muffins. OTH, they are good for freezing blobs of chicken stock, etc.



+1, I use them for single serve chopped veg that I put in the freezer.  Also in my Bento Box.


----------



## dragnlaw

PrincessFiona60 said:


> for single serve chopped veg that I put in the freezer.  .



Never thought of that - Good Idea!  I generally use my ice-cream scoop for portioning out mashed vegies and rice for the freezer.


----------



## dragnlaw

taxlady said:


> ... OTH, they are good for freezing blobs of chicken stock, etc.



and THAT'S an excellant idea too!  I've always measured and poured into sandwich bags, but perhaps this is faster...  will have to try it!


----------



## taxlady

dragnlaw said:


> and THAT'S an excellant idea too!  I've always measured and poured into sandwich bags, but perhaps this is faster...  will have to try it!


I like having it in blobs. Hmm, this soup or this gravy needs something. I know! A blob or three of chicken or vegi stock will work.


----------



## Dawgluver

I don't watch baseball.  But history was made tonight!  Go Cubs, you rocked!  108 years, wow!!


----------



## Dawgluver

This is the oddest November I've ever lived through.  My bean plants are still beaning, I picked enough for two servings, and my cherry tomatoes are still producing blossoms.  Admittedly, I've always lived in the land of the ice and snow, and by now we would usually have had many hard freezes and at least 2 inches of snow on the ground.  Sunny and beautiful out, I'm not complaining!


----------



## Addie

Yeah, it is odd. Our temp right now is 62ºF. Perfect weather for getting people out to vote. The bush in front of the front door has burst into flowering again. And Day Lillies have been sending up new shoots.

I went down at 6:55 a.m. The polls open at 7 a.m. sharp. The line was already out the door. I turned around and came back upstairs. Went back down around twoish. Perfect timing!


----------



## JoAnn L.

My son in the Denver area said they need some kind of moisture, rain or snow really bad. He has had to water his lawn twice in the last few weeks.


----------



## Dawgluver

Strange.  Apparently the East coast voters have a shortage of "I voted" stickers.  I voted absentee, so I didn't expect a sticker, but have a lot of relatives and friends who should have gotten stickers.

We need to remedy this.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thank Goodness for The Voice tonight!!!  I have neither fingernails nor toenails left to chew.


----------



## Dawgluver

Drat.  No Voice. No nails left either, need to raid my workshop.


----------



## dragnlaw

Thank the Egg that's over - 

don't even know who won, suppose I'll find out eventually... don't even care enuf to look it up

I just hope theTV shows come back to normal and it's not a bunch of new shows for discussions about Who if?  What if?  Where if?  Why if?  When if?  ad naseum...

No offense guys, just how I feel...


----------



## Chef Munky

We all went at different times of the day/night to vote.
None of us received "I voted stickers" either. 

The lines by the time we got there were long.You could actually feel the tension in the room. I've never seen such a turn out like that around here before. Good thing I had a cheat sheet ready with my answers. All I had to do was get the ballot,vote, and get out fast!


----------



## GotGarlic

Here's my sticker, along with my suffragist pin.


----------



## CakePoet

Because of the American system of voting,  Hillary got more votes  but  Trump got more electoral votes.  Yeah it isnt a true  democracy.


----------



## CharlieD

CakePoet said:


> Because of the American system of voting,  Hillary got more votes  but  Trump got more electoral votes.  Yeah it isnt a true  democracy.




No it's not. But it works. And this is not the first time when person who won election did not win popular vote. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Strange.  Apparently the East coast voters have a shortage of "I voted" stickers.  I voted absentee, so I didn't expect a sticker, but have a lot of relatives and friends who should have gotten stickers.
> 
> We need to remedy this.



I left mine on the table before I left the room on my scooter. I have one from the first year they started passing them out. It is right on my scooter basket.


----------



## CakePoet

No it doesnt work, but oh well, the future will see if there be any change to it.


----------



## msmofet

cakepoet said:


> because of the american system of voting,  hillary got more votes  but  trump got more electoral votes.  Yeah it isnt a true  democracy.





The electoral system is antiquated and should be abolished. One person one vote.


----------



## msmofet

Addie said:


> I left mine on the table before I left the room on my scooter. I have one from the first year they started passing them out. It is right on my scooter basket.


I have never gotten a sticker. I guess my town doesn't give them out.


----------



## Addie

msmofet said:


> I have never gotten a sticker. I guess my town doesn't give them out.



Gee, that's strange. Even the national news mentioned them. My polling station had large bounded packages of them. And the had boxes upon boxes of the ballots. They were prepared for the long lines.


----------



## GotGarlic

CakePoet said:


> No it doesnt work, but oh well, the future will see if there be any change to it.



It does work as it was designed to do. The intention is to even out the influence of large and small states and to prevent a "tyranny of the majority." 

It's not likely to change because changing it would require a Constitutional amendment approved by 3/4 of the states. 

A different way to change the outcome would be for states to allocate their electors proportionally rather than by winner-take-all. I don't think that's likely either. 

http://www.factcheck.org/2008/02/the-reason-for-the-electoral-college/


----------



## GotGarlic

CakePoet said:


> Because of the American system of voting,  Hillary got more votes  but  Trump got more electoral votes.  Yeah it isnt a true  democracy.



It's a republic.


----------



## CakePoet

It jsut weird to me, since my vote does count as vote when I vote. I dont have to go by district or province or what heck  it is. Thank God,  for not having regional laws because then I am in  theory kidnapped and in enemy country right now.


----------



## GotGarlic

msmofet said:


> The electoral system is antiquated and should be abolished. One person one vote.



That sounds good, unless you're a member of a persecuted minority.


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> We all went at different times of the day/night to vote.
> None of us received "I voted stickers" either.
> 
> The lines by the time we got there were long.You could actually feel the tension in the room. I've never seen such a turn out like that around here before. Good thing I had a cheat sheet ready with my answers. All I had to do was get the ballot,vote, and get out fast!



Honey Badger, was hubby able to cast his vote for this election? I hope so. 

The lines all over the country were horrendously long. Some places had flaring tempers going off. 

Our very unpopular maintenance man who lives in the building, was standing in the kitchen. The kitchen looks out over the community room where the polling station was set up. He was there for about an hour. The cop who was doing the second checking of voters, noticed that everyone who walked over to the table to place their ballot, kept looking in his direction. She couldn't see him as he was in back of her. She got up and had voters waiting, and saw him. She told him he couldn't stay there. He started to argue with her until she told him he was a distraction and breaking Federal Election Laws. "Do you want to go to jail today?" He couldn't exit that kitchen fast enough.


----------



## Cheryl J

GotGarlic said:


> Here's my sticker, along with my suffragist pin.


 
And wearing *purple for unity*, too....good call, GG.  Wish I had remembered to wear purple when I voted.  Didn't think about it until I saw the Clintons at her concession speech.


----------



## GotGarlic

CakePoet said:


> It jsut weird to me, since my vote does count as vote when I vote. I dont have to go by district or province or what heck  it is. Thank God,  for not having regional laws because then I am in  theory kidnapped and in enemy country right now.



Are you prevented by force from leaving? No? Then you're not kidnapped in any sense of the word


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> The lines all over the country were horrendously long. Some places had flaring tempers going off.



That's not true. I was in and out of my voting station within 10 minutes, and so was my husband who went on his way to work. It happened in a few places - not "all over the country."


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> And wearing *purple for unity*, too....good call, GG.  Wish I had remembered to wear purple when I voted.  Didn't think about it until I saw the Clintons at her concession speech.


----------



## dragnlaw

CakePoet said:


> because then I am in  theory kidnapped



Stockholm Syndrome  -  how apropos!


----------



## Chef Munky

Addie said:


> Honey Badger, was hubby able to cast his vote for this election? I hope so.
> 
> The lines all over the country were horrendously long. Some places had flaring tempers going off.
> 
> Our very unpopular maintenance man who lives in the building, was standing in the kitchen. The kitchen looks out over the community room where the polling station was set up. He was there for about an hour. The cop who was doing the second checking of voters, noticed that everyone who walked over to the table to place their ballot, kept looking in his direction. She couldn't see him as he was in back of her. She got up and had voters waiting, and saw him. She told him he couldn't stay there. He started to argue with her until she told him he was a distraction and breaking Federal Election Laws. "Do you want to go to jail today?" He couldn't exit that kitchen fast enough.



Yes he was Addie. They let us help him with getting his ballot and seat him at a table.We had to stand in line about 45 minutes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Please back to regular programming...


----------



## CakePoet

GotGarlic: Well  the old laws from  "my " province and  few more province states that this province is a rebel one  ( well duh, it tried to be it own country) and therefor women of my standing  ( it all due to my father's job), has to be married to a person of same law ( which is mountain) and same standing.

I married a Scot,  and Scots used to legionnaires ( an not always for the Swedish army) in this area and since he nor of the mountain  or of same standing,  our marriage is null and avoid and I am kidnapped.  

Old laws, got to love them.


----------



## GotGarlic

Thanks for the explanation, but I still don't quite understand what you're talking about - especially the mountain part. It does sound like your laws need to be updated.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm perusing the remains of the clothes in the carry-on rollaboard I took on our recent cruise, and realizing I didn't wear even half of what I packed.  Thinking I can get by with just a backpack for the next trip, it needs to have room for my fins though.


----------



## CakePoet

GotGarlic: They did, we removed  all provincial and regional laws here, just one law book for one country.

Anyway,  I was wondering how much butter must there be in buttercream to  legally call it buttercream?


----------



## Dawgluver

RIP, my sweet little Mugo pine tree that we'd view from the sunroom.  We dug it up and moved it around at least 3 times, and it grew to 20 feet.  It was a favorite of our resident birds, but it died this spring.  A friend with a chainsaw took it out today.


----------



## Addie

CakePoet said:


> GotGarlic: Well  the old laws from  "my " province and  few more province states that this province is a rebel one  ( well duh, it tried to be it own country) and therefor women of my standing  ( it all due to my father's job), has to be married to a person of same law ( which is mountain) and same standing.
> 
> I married a Scot,  and Scots used to legionnaires ( an not always for the Swedish army) in this area and since he nor of the mountain  or of same standing,  our marriage is null and avoid and I am kidnapped.
> 
> Old laws, got to love them.



CP, We used to have what were called "Blue Laws" because they were written on blue paper. They were written during the days of the Puritans. Such as no liquor could be sold or partaken of on a Sunday. Well, they finally got rid of all of them except one. That one they kept as a reminder of our past.

"Every male shall carry his musket to Sunday services to help ward off the evil savages." Today know as Native Americans.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Dawgluver said:


> RIP, my sweet little Mugo pine tree that we'd view from the sunroom.  We dug it up and moved it around at least 3 times, and it grew to 20 feet.  It was a favorite of our resident birds, but it died this spring.  A friend with a chainsaw took it out today.



I felt the same way when I lost my big Pine tree in my back yard. It was right outside my bedroom window. I miss seeing the Cardinals that were there every day.


----------



## msmofet

My county still has blue laws against retail stores selling goods on Sunday. So our malls are empty but you get stuck in monster traffic out of county because everyone is going to the malls in the other counties. Especially Sundays till Christmas.


----------



## Dawgluver

JoAnn L. said:


> I felt the same way when I lost my big Pine tree in my back yard. It was right outside my bedroom window. I miss seeing the Cardinals that were there every day.




Even though it was totally dead, I still watched the downy woodpeckers, flickers, cardinals, and others hang out in it.  I feel a loss.  My poor little tree put up with a lot, and never complained.


----------



## Addie

msmofet said:


> My county still has blue laws against retail stores selling goods on Sunday. So our malls are empty but you get stuck in monster traffic out of county because everyone is going to the malls in the other counties. Especially Sundays till Christmas.



I am afraid that Blue Laws are archaic and really need to be abolished. Our stores used to be closed also on Sunday. Bars had to close at midnight on Saturday, 2 a.m. on other days. 

Our liquor laws were the very last to be changed to update for today's living styles. But in order for a liquor store to be open on a Sunday, each town or city has to get permission from the police department. And it has to be on an individual basis. Does that liquor store have a history of trouble? Have they ever had their license suspended? Have they been known to sell to minors? Etc. 

Although our malls are open, a lot of stores choose not to open. They don't want to pay their help time and a half. And that law was put into effect when it was decided to allow stores to open on Sunday. Also a lot of the stores are closed for religious holidays. Again, the pay issue.


----------



## CakePoet

In Sweden you can only buy alcohol at a specialty government controlled shop, that cant have special deals  at all, nor sales.  It only open weekdays and Saturday and only for a short time on Saturday. 
It used to be closed on Saturday, because back in the day when it was open on Saturday the crimes against spouses was high on Weekends.  So they government   shut the  Alcohol store on Saturdays and the   spousal beatings went down with 60%.    
So many years passed and then they had a trail run on Saturday opens and also stores where you could go in and look around ( yeap that didn't exist either, just counter and you had a list) and  the only thing that went up was "happy slapping", which isnt happy nor slapping but beating  of a random person.

I remember  this still, my home town wouldnt let me even though I was legal age  buy over the counter because they knew my parents... yeah 20 years old and married and couldnt get a bottle of wine.
So I would head to the walk in store in the next town and get what I wanted.


----------



## Dawgluver

Last night I dreamed about coring apples with a spoon.  I have no idea where that came from, other than the fact I have some mushy apples in the fridge that I plan to make into sauce.


----------



## CakePoet

Dawgluver, we used to core apple wedges with sharpen spoon when I was little.


----------



## Dawgluver

I must have been channeling you in my dream, CakePoet!  I've used a spoon to scrape skin off a ginger root, but never for coring apples.  It does sound like a safe way for kids to help though.


----------



## CakePoet

It  was common  way for  making  apple compote, a sharpened  spoon and it was not fun when you by mistook that one for a normal one and licked it..


----------



## Andy M.

You could also use a melon baller.  I use the tip of a paring knife.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGMbteKwpL4


----------



## Dawgluver

Thinking I may just haul out the whirlygig peeler-corer-slicer thing.  Since my apple tree bailed on me this year and only the deer enjoyed the fruits of its labor, I haven't used it yet.


----------



## Dawgluver

Heh.  Grabbed the taco seasoning instead of the cinnamon out of the fridge.  Thankfully I caught myself in time.  That would have made for interesting applesauce.  Blech.


----------



## dragnlaw

I use my melon baller for many things.  

Most notably pears.  Slice in half, remove centre with baller, with tip of knife pull out the core.  If you are keeping the stem for presentation, make a small nick just below where the stem enters the pear.  this way the pull doesn't accidentally take off the stem.  just pull down to the bottom core and remove with the knife.

Occasionally I find some apples are a little too firm for the melon baller.


----------



## Dawgluver

Feeling this massive need to bake tollhouse chocolate chip cookies.  Except I despise baking and have no chocolate chips.  I may have an issue.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Thinking I may just haul out the whirlygig peeler-corer-slicer thing.  Since my apple tree bailed on me this year and only the deer enjoyed the fruits of its labor, I haven't used it yet.



I have had one of those for years and I love it! Specially now with my fingers all gnarled up with arthritis. I have the one that you suction to the counter. I used to have the one you clamped on the edge of the table or counter. More trouble than their worth. It was a present from one of my kids. I finally broke down and tossed it in the trash, but not before I got the one I really wanted. 

If you have any kids in the neighborhood, get them to help. They think the whole process is a hoot.  

A trick I learned many years ago, wet the counter before you pull that suction handle. You can do a bushel of apples before you may have to wet the counter again.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> I have had one of those for years and I love it! Specially now with my fingers all gnarled up with arthritis. I have the one that you suction to the counter. I used to have the one you clamped on the edge of the table or counter. More trouble than their worth. It was a present from one of my kids. I finally broke down and tossed it in the trash, but not before I got the one I really wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any kids in the neighborhood, get them to help. They think the whole process is a hoot.
> 
> 
> 
> A trick I learned many years ago, wet the counter before you pull that suction handle. You can do a bushel of apples before you may have to wet the counter again.




My apple tree was an abject failure.  Many blossoms, many tiny apples.  They all comitted herikari after a storm.  We may need to have a talky-to.  The deer and other critters were all very helpful with the cleanup!  I can't find a single downed apple.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> My apple tree was an abject failure.  Many blossoms, many tiny apples.  They all comitted herikari after a storm.  We may need to have a talky-to.  The deer and other critters were all very helpful with the cleanup!  I can't find a single downed apple.



No bags left on porches this year. In the spring, take a pitch fork and loosen the soil around the roots. Then feed it some lime. Plenty of apples then. And they will thank you with a bountiful of sweet apples.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> No bags left on porches this year. In the spring, take a pitch fork and loosen the soil around the roots. Then feed it some lime. Plenty of apples then. And they will thank you with a bountiful of sweet apples.




I don't think anything I would do would have saved them, Addie.  We had a big storm, and it took out the baby apples.  I ended up with one.  Actually, it was a relief, I was running out of porches!


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> I don't think anything I would do would have saved them, Addie.  We had a big storm, and it took out the baby apples.  I ended up with one.  Actually, it was a relief, I was running out of porches!



I have a feeling that the husbands secretly want those bags of apples. Then the wife has no excuse to not turn out a home made apple pie.  I wouldn't tell your female neighbors, but you are a favorite neighbor with the male population.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Feeling this massive need to bake tollhouse chocolate chip cookies. Except I despise baking and have no chocolate chips. I may have an issue.


 
I think you have an issue, not sure which one, but you do have an issue...


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> You do know that Mash was on the air longer than the Korean Conflict lasted.



Yes, indeed. And, of course, we all saw it as an allegory for the Vietnam war which I don't think was intended.


----------



## GotGarlic

Mad Cook said:


> Yes, indeed. And, of course, we all saw it as an allegory for the Vietnam war which I don't think was intended.



Actually, it was.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I. Hate. Leaf Blowers.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> I. Hate. Leaf Blowers.



  A lazy man's rake. Used to annoy neighbors.


----------



## CakePoet

Leaf blower is better then   the bloody leaf sucking munching thing they use here...


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> I. Hate. Leaf Blowers.



So. Do I.


----------



## GotGarlic

CakePoet said:


> Leaf blower is better then   the bloody leaf sucking munching thing they use here...



They both suck.


----------



## CakePoet

No the  leaf blower noise is calming compared to that leaf eating monster, it jsut gives me a headache every time..  3 hours of the sounds and I am dead. Oh and they do it for 3- 4 hours...  vom.


----------



## GotGarlic

CakePoet said:


> No the  leaf blower noise is calming compared to that leaf eating monster, it jsut gives me a headache every time..  3 hours of the sounds and I am dead. Oh and they do it for 3- 4 hours...  vom.



If it was calming, I wouldn't say I hated it  You can have your opinion, but please don't discount mine.


----------



## Addie

This property is ringed with oak trees. Great big healthy oak trees. On all four sides. Because this is elderly housing, no leaf blowers allowed. The fallen leaves are at least an inch thick. If not even thicker. Very dangerous. I have seen parked cars slipping when trying to pull out from the curb. 

So instead of leaf blowers, we have maintenance men out there at eight in the morning every day riding this huge monster around and around the property cutting and collecting the grass cuttings. What a racket it makes. For all the fallen leaves, the workers go out there each day and try to get up as many as they can. The city provides huge bags just for the leaves. Then they sent over to a processing place that mulches them. Come spring you can get all the mulch you want for your garden for free.


----------



## CakePoet

GG: when you met the munch my  landlord has, you will find leaf blowers calming..  it really weird, I hate them too normally but after the  muncher has been at it for 3 hours and they start using the leaf blower to get the last one... oh it sooo soothing and calming.  I am guessing the brain is fried at that  point.


----------



## Mad Cook

GotGarlic said:


> Actually, it was.


According to the discussion on TV with the production team (years afterwards) they didn't actually set out to mean it


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I seriously believe the only thing keeping me from being a widow is that I might miss Himself after I kill him... That, and jail.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> I seriously believe the only thing keeping me from being a widow is that I might miss Himself after I kill him... That, and jail.




Got to visit a few of my students' parents (and a few students) in jail.  Not a fun place.  You have to check your purse.

You may be talking prison after you are convicted.  Prison might be more comfortable, more space.


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> Got to visit a few of my students' parents (and a few students) in jail.  Not a fun place.  You have to check your purse.
> 
> You may be talking prison after you are convicted.  Prison might be more comfortable, more space.



Anybody watch "Orange is the New Black"?


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> Anybody watch "Orange is the New Black"?




Wish I could.  No Netflix.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Check your local library system, *Dawg*. Our library offers DVDs.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> I seriously believe the only thing keeping me from being a widow is that I *might miss Himself *after I kill him... That, and jail.



That is a great possibility. Nursing him back to health, could become a weapon for future use. 

*Example:*

"After I gave up our Christmas trip to nurse and take care of you, and you can't even do this little thing for me?"  

  All is fair in love and war, so they say!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> ...Nursing him back to health, could become a weapon for future use....All is fair in love and war, so they say!


Sorry, *Addie*, but I couldn't do that. I'm not a vindictive...witch. Besides, if you really love someone you just forgive them. No sense in plotting how to get even.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Tell himself that self medicating with Adult beverages only dehydrates him and blocks the good effects from his intake that are beneficial.  from "The Nurse"


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Will do, *Boss*!  Actually, he has been leaning heavily on hot tea with just honey, and soup. Sadly, any homemade has been consumed, given away, or frozen because it's promised to the Kids. Doesn't matter, since his taster is shot and he wouldn't be able to tell the difference between that and Progresso.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Progresso is good soup.  Add some sriracha and it would be great.  Sorry Himself is sick.  Keep him bundled, tylenol for fever and hydrated.  Large box of kleenex and my favorite for chapped nose is carmex.

Sounds like what I am doing for myself right now...


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Sorry, *Addie*, but I couldn't do that. I'm not a vindictive...witch. Besides, if you really love someone you just forgive them. No sense in plotting how to get even.



I understand. But I feel so bad for you. I know how much you look forward to these trips back home. 

I talked to my daughter today. This is the first time I know of that she didn't put up any decorations. Not even a tree. And there will be no Christmas dinner either. But that is fine with me. With all that has been going on with this family this past month, a nice quiet day sounds like heaven right now.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Progresso is good soup.  Add some sriracha and it would be great.  Sorry Himself is sick.  Keep him bundled, tylenol for fever and hydrated.  Large box of kleenex and my favorite for chapped nose is carmex.
> 
> Sounds like what I am doing for myself right now...


Ohh, hope you feel better soon, PF. 

He said your sriracha plans sounds like a good way to burn the cold out!  Also said "thanks" for your nurserly* concern. He doesn't have a fever anymore; we prefer Puffs; and I've never heard of/noticed "carmex". I just use baby-powder scented petroleum jelly. Smells SO much better than the name brand.

*not a real word, using creative license


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Carmex  can be found in your finer grocery stores, pharmacies, Walmart, Walgreens....ad nauseum.  Usually by the checkouts next to the chapstick.

I'm at least mobile, planning on doing some house cleaning.  Cough has died down, now to get rid of the nasal congestion.  Sure I picked this up at work, some people don't know how to stay home when they are sick...me included.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy just reminded me...now that I live "out in the boonies" I need to make "Always Lists" for those shopping trips that are far away.  Costco, H-Mart, Natural Grocers, etc.  I only make it there every three months or so, depending on the weather.  Wintertime I depend on Jet.com and Amazon.

I think I will get some wipe boards to make permanent lists on...


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Andy just reminded me...now that I live "out in the boonies" I need to make "Always Lists" for those shopping trips that are far away.  Costco, H-Mart, Natural Grocers, etc.  I only make it there every three months or so, depending on the weather.  Wintertime I depend on Jet.com and Amazon.
> 
> I think I will get some wipe boards to make permanent lists on...



I use the notes function on my phone and laptop.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dear Santa,

I would like a cell phone for Christmas...


----------



## msmofet

Cooking Goddess said:


> Ohh, hope you feel better soon, PF.
> 
> He said your sriracha plans sounds like a good way to burn the cold out!  Also said "thanks" for your nurserly* concern. He doesn't have a fever anymore; we prefer Puffs; and I've never heard of/noticed "carmex". I just use baby-powder scented petroleum jelly. Smells SO much better than the name brand.
> 
> *not a real word, using creative license



I use A&D Ointment for chapped nose and any skin irritations. Smells strange but works.


----------



## taxlady

I switch to lotion tissues as soon as I have to blow my nose a lot. Prevents me getting the chapped nose.


----------



## CakePoet

I use fabric ones and boil wash them, never a chapped nose.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Trust me, *CakePoet*, tissues are a much better idea in our house when we have very runny noses. If we used our hankies for colds, I'd have to wash a generous load every day. Each hankie would be good for one use...would not want to touch it again!




PrincessFiona60 said:


> Dear Santa,
> 
> I would like a cell phone for Christmas...









I thought you never wanted a smart phone? Surprise! Hope Santa brings you a nice one.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LOL! Just Kidding!


----------



## Dawgluver

DH brought home a lovely box of assorted See's chocolates as a gift from one of his work clients.  I don't care for the chocolate covered caramels with rum flavoring.  I bit into two at different times, thinking that since they were rectangular they'd be straight chocolate and caramel, but yuck, rum flavored.  I just stuck the two uneaten halves together and made a new chocolate, and put it back in the box.  DH may have it.


----------



## buckytom

Dawgluver said:


> DH brought home a lovely box of assorted See's chocolates as a gift from one of his work clients.  I don't care for the chocolate covered caramels with rum flavoring.  I bit into two at different times, thinking that since they were rectangular they'd be straight chocolate and caramel, but yuck, rum flavored.  I just stuck the two uneaten halves together and made a new chocolate, and put it back in the box.  DH may have it.



Lol, Dawg. If you run a heated exacto knife over the incision, no one will ever know that they were once two pieces of chocolate.


----------



## Dawgluver

buckytom said:


> Lol, Dawg. If you run a heated exacto knife over the incision, no one will ever know that they were once two pieces of chocolate.




The travesty was, there was no chocolate map.  And rectangular ones are ALWAYS chocolate with caramel, no rum, raspberry or coconut.  Apparently, See's didn't read the rules.  I smushed them together pretty good.  Never should have told DH.


----------



## msmofet

I use Puffs Plus with aloe but still get chapped. And several times when I had the flu the chapped nose turned into impetigo (sp).


----------



## Addie

msmofet said:


> I use A&D Ointment for chapped nose and any skin irritations. Smells strange but works.



I will second that. I use it for cracks during winter, on my skin around my nail bed from the psoriasis. Works like a charm.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Dear Santa,
> 
> I would like a cell phone for Christmas...



Note to Santa:

You hear her Santa? Give her a nice cell phone with all the functions and apps that she wants. The Princess deserves it!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Weighed myself the morning we left for OH. Weighed myself the first morning we were back home (Friday). The scale showed the same number! This leads me to two different conclusions, unsure which is correct.
1) In spite of eating too many wrong foods, I spent enough time on my feet wandering Loverly's kitchen while cooking that I ended up with a zero-balance calorie count, or
2) My scale is stuck on a number. 

I'm picking #1.


----------



## buckytom

CG, did you peel that thin piece of clear plastic off the display of the scale? It has a number imprinted on it to show you what the display looks like when you buy it and put batteries in...


----------



## taxlady

buckytom said:


> CG, did you peel that thin piece of clear plastic off the display of the scale? It has a number imprinted on it to show you what the display looks like when you buy it and put batteries in...


----------



## Caslon

That's funny buckytom !


----------



## Cooking Goddess

buckytom said:


> CG, did you peel that thin piece of clear plastic off the display of the scale? It has a number imprinted on it to show you what the display looks like when you buy it and put batteries in...


 Geez, BT, I've seen different numbers over the years. It isn't a new scale. I'm just glad this week's number wasn't higher than the previous one. I liked the numbers my scale told me when we first moved to MA, though. Depression Eating is serious trouble...

Ooo, Ooo, maybe I didn't gain any weight in OH because I was happy? Maybe calories don't count when you're happy.


----------



## buckytom

Cooking Goddess said:


> Geez, BT, I've seen different numbers over the years. It isn't a new scale. :



How old are your glasses?


----------



## Dawgluver

Issue.  It's 2 am. I am not tired.  No caffeine.  Had a cup of coffee at 10 am.  It should have worn off by now.


----------



## buckytom

Do you have anything to do tomorrow? Can you sleep in?


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm retired, so nothing to do!  Popped awake at 8:30 am.  No more caffeine for me!


----------



## Flour

yup, I woke at 1:30 am, thought I'd take a nap sometime today, but didn't, still awake, hopefully I will sleep well tonight  It was storming and so the dog begged to get in bed at 3am. She's 80 or so pounds. I ended up finding Family Affair marathon on tv, so that was fun!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Every time I write or think of the work "purpose", I visualize this:







 Seriously???


----------



## dragnlaw

ARGH!!  Now so am I CG....   groan


----------



## buckytom

I was watching TV with a purpose this morning. We all know about the events of the next few days, so I figured if THIS is it,  I'll watch the This TV channel.

And guess what they had on...

They call him Flipper, Flipper, faster than lightning, 
No-one you see, is smarter than he, 
And we know Flipper, lives in a world full of wonder, 
Flying there-under, under the sea.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wait while I get my Flipper Lunchbox...


----------



## Addie

*Princess Fiaoni*

Princess Fiona, I thought you might like to know the following. 

I ask Pirate to take down the vents up by the ceiling so they could be cleaned. I had him stand on the Costco stool. He was doing fine, got the first one down and then went up again to take the second one down. The neuropathy kicked in and his leg gave out. He was able to grab the back bar of the stool to break his fall. If he didn't have that back bar on the stool to grab, he would have had a really nasty fall. A very nasty and life threatening fall. When he hit the floor, he took the stool with him. But it is still in one piece. 

Thanks ever so much. 

Love Addie


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thank Goodness for the stool...best purchase ever.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thank Goodness for the stool...best purchase ever.



I'll second that. 

Every time he goes outside I am terrified he will take a fall on the cement or some stairs. But he is a grown man and he doesn't want to listen to me to take the cane I gave him. Tells me it makes him feel like an old man.


----------



## Caslon

Cooking Goddess said:


> Geez, BT, I've seen different numbers over the years. It isn't a new scale. I'm just glad this week's number wasn't higher than the previous one. I liked the numbers my scale told me when we first moved to MA, though. Depression Eating is serious trouble...
> 
> Ooo, Ooo, maybe I didn't gain any weight in OH because I was happy? Maybe calories don't count when you're happy.



CG, thanks for being a good sport. Your question got an honest sincere reply. One that made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Before Himself and I moved to MA in 2000,  during the 20th century the Red Sox had won six championships (the most recent having been 1918), the Celtics won 16! (the most recent having been 1986 - they had quite a dynasty in the late 1950s thru the 1960s), the Bruins won five (the most recent having been 1972) and the Patriots had won...none from when the Super Bowl had started in 1967. Since we moved here, the Red Sox have been champions 3 times, the Celtics 1, the Bruins 1, and the Patriots 5 times. Ten championships in the 16 1/2 years we've live here vs 27 the entire century beforehand. I see a pattern here. You're welcome, Boston fans.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Smart Aleck!


----------



## Addie

CG, it is not that we really needed your presence in order for our sports team to win. But thank you for your presence here in Massachusetts. The reason for the long break of getting just another trophy is because we were hogging all the trophies. Our sports team decided to take a long break and give some of the other teams a chance to win a trophy. 

Well, the break is over. Oh, the Patriots are a fairly new team. They were formed November 16, 1959. They had no stadium, no place to meet. They used to use the East Boston Stadium for practice. They played their games at Harvard stadium and the old Braves stadium while they waited for their stadium to be finished in Foxboro. 

When they were practicing at E>B>Stadium, Spike would go down there and sit right on the field out of the way. Gino Capiletti would come over and talk to him. He would come home so excited. I can still see his flushed face from running all the way home each day to tell me all about the team and Gino.  

Have you ever been to the Garden and see all those banners hanging in the rafters? When an opposing team enters the floor to play the game, the newcomers are overwhelmed by those banners and don't play their very best. Coaches now warn them what they are going to see. 

So thank you for your presence, but I think our teams do very well on their own. New England is very sports oriented. Fans come down from the other five states just to cheer the team on. Even if they are in a slump. 

Oh, BTW how come that team in Ohio won without your presence. I think it was because you had left. And does Ohio  have five sports teams?  Yes we have five. We have a professional soccer team.


----------



## Andy M.

CG, thanks but you really need to go back to Ohio.  They need you more than we do.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie, you make me chuckle.  Over the years you've "complained" about having to put up with Pirate watching sports on TV, how you couldn't be any less interested, and just a bit over a year ago you said "Dang! Today is football again. I am so sick of hearing about the Patriots." And here you are, just a little over a year later, going all Fangirl. Good on you. I'm thinking that Pirate and that TV are having a sporting effect on you.  




Andy M. said:


> CG, thanks but you really need to go back to Ohio.
> They need you more than we do.


No kidding! I guess one championship every half-century is pretty good though, huh?  More than for sports, though, it will be nice to be back by our kids. The only problem is, when we were younger and in better shape we never thought of getting the house "ready for market". Now that we can actually get out of Dodge, we're a bit creaky and stiff and it takes sooo looong to do anything!


----------



## Addie

You may just be right CG. As a teenager, I did have an interest in our Boston teams. Then I got married and the kids started to come. It was time for kiddie sports. By the time they were grown, I lost track of what the big boys were doing. 

I do try to split TV time fairly with Pirate. For him it is sports and cars. Just hasn't been my interest for many years. But he is slowly wearing me down.


----------



## Addie

Well it had to happen to Mass. sooner or later. A thirty car pileup due to icy roads. All winter I have been looking at the ones in other parts of the country. And now it seems to be our turn.


----------



## roadfix

I keep telling customers "you need to dial that number".....instead of saying "you need to call that number".....    I don't think I've dialed a number in, like 30 years...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Note to self: do not look up at the TV while grating hard cheese with the microplane. 

The good news is that the cheese was still all white...


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh crap.  A bit of CG in the cheese is probably not a good idea.  Glad there wasn't any red.


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> Note to self: do not look up at the TV while grating hard cheese with the microplane.
> 
> The good news is that the cheese was still all white...



It could be worse. It could be a potato and a mandolin. 

Guess how I know that. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

Dawgluver said:


> Oh crap.  *A bit of CG in the cheese is probably not a good idea*.  Glad there wasn't any red.



Hey, protein is protein, no matter where it came from. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It wasn't too bad, guys. A little roughed up, a bit of blood caught right away, and a handy-dandy band-aid mere steps away in the half-bath. I have a supply of boo-boo fixers at the ready. I used to do a lot worse to my knee when I was a kid riding my bike. 

Ouch, *CD*! Those mandolins can be dangerous. I have one that I never use. It scares me so much that I use it so slowly I can slice onions and potatoes just as thin by working with a knife.


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> Ouch, *CD*! Those mandolins can be dangerous. I have one that I never use. It scares me so much that I use it so slowly I can slice onions and potatoes just as thin by working with a knife.



I bought one back in the 80s. Sliced off a finger tip. Not too bad, but it hurt. Sold the mandoline in a garage sale.

Bought another one last year. Sliced off a fingertip. This time, it wouldn't stop bleeding. It had to be cauterized. Extreme pain, and a $450 medical bill. Threw the brand new mandolin in the trash. 

That's why I asked about the throbbing. I felt every single beat of my heart in my finger for at least a day. 

CD


----------



## CakePoet

That why you use a  finger guard when  using a mandolin.

On the topic of mandolin, lets talk about the instrument. 

I have a friend who sliced the tip, just the a tiny bit, off her nose while playing the mandolin, the string broke and  went  swoosh over her face, her nose looks a bit flat now.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> It wasn't too bad, guys. A little roughed up, a bit of blood caught right away, and a handy-dandy band-aid mere steps away in the half-bath. I have a supply of boo-boo fixers at the ready. I used to do a lot worse to my knee when I was a kid riding my bike.
> 
> Ouch, *CD*! Those mandolins can be dangerous. I have one that I never use. It scares me so much that I use it so slowly I can slice onions and potatoes just as thin by working with a knife.


Glad it's not too bad. Time to buy one of those cut resistant gloves. Makes it lots less scary.


----------



## dragnlaw

Well it didn't quite reach the bone and I have a funny angle on my little finger but I love my mandolin.  Use it a lot.


----------



## Addie

I just *had to have *one of those fancy, dancy mandolins. I convinced my daughter to buy me one for Christmas. I took it out of the box, looked at all the blades and put everything right back in. Five years later, there it sits very lonely, and wanting some attention. No thanks. I will continue to use my one blade small slicing gadget. I like my fingers too much. And I know how clumsy I can get.


----------



## CakePoet

Just found a recipe from 1989 from American news paper asking for  none melting chocolate chips.. wft?

How I know it is American and not English, it was wrapped around present from my grandaunt Violet in Minneapolis, I thought I had lost it, it was stuck inside  my writing desk all these years.


----------



## Addie

They keep interrupting my story on TV to tell us about a school bus accident. Thirteen children were hurt. 

OK folks we have the news. Accident happened a long way from my home. And if you are going to bring us that kind of news, get all your fact first. Small kids? HS kids? How did the accident happen? How many kids are in the hospital?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Makes no sense to post an "I have no opinion of this but..." comment in a thread. Why comment when you aren't interested in the subject?  I swear some people just try to drive their post counts up...


----------



## Souschef

Cooking Goddess said:


> Makes no sense to post an "I have no opinion of this but..." comment in a thread. Why comment when you aren't interested in the subject?  I swear some people just try to drive their post counts up...


CG,
I do not understand this thing about post counts-there are no rewards for post count that I know. I used to be active on a cruise board, where there were a few people that had huge post counts. But they would post something agreeing with 5 other posters on every subject.


----------



## dragnlaw

LOL..  I hear you both on the 'post counts'  another forum I was on had someone who would post "Wow!" or "Oh My" to _ANY_ comment, however trivial, to someone else's post. There was no doubt that she was very knowledgeable in the subjects but so were a lot of other people and she would just blithely go ahead and repeat the same advice over, without ever acknowledging a previous persons same, and correct, advice.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Makes no sense to post an "I have no opinion of this but..." comment in a thread. Why comment when you aren't interested in the subject?  I swear some people just try to drive their post counts up...



I might look at my count every six months. I am unaware that there was some kind of contest in getting up your numbers. The only time I look at numbers is when it is a new member. If I see more than three or four, then I know that member posted in another thread. And I will go looking for it.


----------



## caseydog

dragnlaw said:


> LOL..  I hear you both on the 'post counts'  another forum I was on had someone who would post "Wow!" or "Oh My" to _ANY_ comment, however trivial, to someone else's post. There was no doubt that she was very knowledgeable in the subjects but so were a lot of other people and she would just blithely go ahead and repeat the same advice over, without ever acknowledging a previous persons same, and correct, advice.



Oh my. 

CD


----------



## Dawgluver

I still don't get this "post count" thing.  What does it get you?  A trophy?  That's just something else that needs dusting.


----------



## Caslon

caseydog said:


> Oh my.
> 
> CD



Caseydog looks around the room and asks..."you're not talking about me and my 7.94 posts a day, are you CG"?


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> I still don't get this "post count" thing.  What does it get you?  A trophy?  That's just something else that needs dusting.



I definitely think the member with the most posts should get a trophy.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Andy M. said:


> I definitely think the member with the most posts should get a trophy.



Be careful what you wish for!


----------



## Just Cooking

dragnlaw said:


> LOL..  I hear you both on the 'post counts'  another forum I was on had someone who would post "Wow!" or "Oh My" to _ANY_ comment, however trivial, to someone else's post. There was no doubt that she was very knowledgeable in the subjects but so were a lot of other people and she would just blithely go ahead and repeat the same advice over, without ever acknowledging a previous persons same, and correct, advice.




well hell... until reading this thread I'd never paid any attention to post counts, other than to think, "wow, some members are really active"..

I like to acknowledge people posts.. I asked about a "like" button, in another thread, just for that purpose.. Now I'm gonna feel guilty when I say something about a post I've read...   

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> I definitely think the member with the most posts should get a trophy.



Here ya go...


----------



## GotGarlic

Just Cooking said:


> well hell... until reading this thread I'd never paid any attention to post counts, other than to think, "wow, some members are really active"..
> 
> I like to acknowledge people posts.. I asked about a "like" button, in another thread, just for that purpose.. Now I'm gonna feel guilty when I say something about a post I've read...
> 
> Ross


When you get to certain levels, the title under your username changes. One day, you, too, can be a Chef Extraordinaire just by posting day after day!


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Here ya go...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just Cooking said:


> well hell... until reading this thread I'd never paid any attention to post counts, other than to think, "wow, some members are really active"..
> 
> I like to acknowledge people posts.. I asked about a "like" button, in another thread, just for that purpose.. Now I'm gonna feel guilty when I say something about a post I've read...
> 
> Ross



I've seen no evidence of you trying to pad your post count.  Just keep on as you are.  Now I am the worst for padding my post count...aside from Andy M, troublemaker.


----------



## Just Cooking

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've seen no evidence of you trying to pad your post count.  Just keep on as you are.  Now I am the worst for padding my post count...aside from Andy M, troublemaker.




Thank you...   
Oh wait!!!..I just padded my post count...


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Here ya go...



Thank you!  I'd like to thank all the people who made this possible.  Mom and dad.  My SO.  My kids.  Ooops, the music is laying.  My time must be up.


----------



## Dawgluver

Aunt Bea said:


> Be careful what you wish for!




   I will happily donate it for the official DC post count trophy.


----------



## taxlady

Okay, what's the joke with that bag of seeds?


----------



## Dawgluver

I have no idea what to do with it, other than reseeding bare patches in the lawn or making chia pets with blue flowers.  Nobody else does either.  DH brought it home.

So we can use it as the post-count trophy.  It's hermetically sealed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have to wait to save the pic until I get my computer back.


----------



## dragnlaw

But Princess!  you didn't inscribe Andy's name!  

It's a beautiful trophy and I hope Andy posts hangs it in an appropriate prominent place in his home.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I can't write...


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I can't write...



Alas, she is without a computer temporarily.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Wow, you guys took this way off from the direction I thought it would go!  Then again, I've been here so long I should not be surprised.  My "post count" part was more of a throw-away line. My real stray thought was how some people make a non-sequitur post to anything someone else says. Doesn't have anything to do with the original post or any of the side roads that resulted from it. It just zoom comes at ya out of right field! My Facebook feed also has this issue. I now skim the "Notifications" to see if either kid or one of my good friends has posted anything interesting. I don't watch all those videos people are so  happy to "share", I don't want to see all the recipes that everyone wants to "share", I just want to know what is going on in your life, thank you. At least I have the chance to sit down to talk and share a pot of tea with the people who live close by.


BTW, I suggest the Bag o' Seeds is awarded to the next person to stray too far off topic...anywhere but here. After all, this IS "Stray Thoughts".


----------



## caseydog

Caslon said:


> Caseydog looks around the room and asks..."you're not talking about me and my 7.94 posts a day, are you CG"?



Wow.

CD


----------



## Vinylhanger

I have no opinion on this.

Oh, wait, what?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

"My toast's not burnt, it's Cajun Style"


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> "My toast's not burnt, it's Cajun Style"



I can buy that. Sounds delicious to me.


----------



## dragnlaw

Cooking Goddess said:


> "My toast's not burnt, it's Cajun Style"



I get annoyed with cooking shows that talk about a "good char" --

*Burnt is Burnt!​*not matter what you want to call it!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

"Char" is great on meat, *dragn*. Or grilled corn. And some other foods. Just not on toast.


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> "Char" is great on meat, *dragn*. Or grilled corn. And some other foods. Just not on toast.




OH!!!... and cake... char is NOT good on cake... 
don't ask me how I know...


----------



## dragnlaw

Nope, still don't agree...  it's still burnt  

Actually, I stand corrected, there is one time I like "char" and that's when I'm roasting peppers.  I char them and* then peel off the char!*


----------



## GotGarlic

Mmmm, char... You don't know what you're missing


----------



## dragnlaw

Yes, I do!


----------



## CakePoet

I shouldnt have eaten that chocolate ball with raspberry flavoring and liqourice center, my tummy hates me.  It wasnt that yummy, it was  rather ordinary and not worth this.

We could do better at the coffee shop, by our self.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

dragnlaw said:


> Yes, I do!


*dragn*, you just go ahead eating the stuff you like. After all, there is only so much "char" to go around. Glad to hear there is more for the rest of us to enjoy.


----------



## ixamnis

United should roll out Rodeo Rewards where you get paid based on how long you are able to stay on the plane when you are chosen to volunteer.


----------



## Cooking Goddess




----------



## ixamnis

If I ever start a band, I'm going to call it "The Voices in My Head." Think of all the fun ways you can tell other people what you're listening to...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cute, *ix*!

*************************************

"For Pete's Sake". Who is Pete?


----------



## dragnlaw

Cooking Goddess said:


> ************************************
> 
> "For Pete's Sake". Who is Pete?



  I always thought it meant St Peter! but in a polite non-blasphemous way!


----------



## CakePoet

Well  they just had that on the  tv,  it comes from  for God sake and for the love of  god, but that was blasphemous , so people started saying  For Mikes sake , then Pete, even John has been used.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here with a slight headache, and feel slightly warm. Usually I am always cold. So I take my temp. Hmmm. I seem to have a low fever. 99.1 What the heck is going on? I look down at my arm. Yesterday I banged it and broke the skin. No big deal. It doesn't take much for my skin to break. I am always breaking the purple blood clots I get simply just by breathing. The dang thing is bright red and infected. Hope the Bacitracin works. I really rubbed it into the break in my skin. Oh well, just another day in getting old.


----------



## taxlady

Over in the "What are you doing?" thread, blissful said they were doing very gouda and JustCooking wrote "Email me some???" Which got me thinking about replicators, like in Star Trek.

If we had them, what would this forum be like? Would we post the recipe and the formula-code? How often would we actually cook? Would we mostly replicate recipes or would we often replicate the ingredients? Wouldn't that be handy when you were missing an exotic ingredient! You could just look up the ingredient's recipe and replicate your own.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Over in the "What are you doing?" thread, blissful said they were doing very gouda and JustCooking wrote "Email me some???" Which got me thinking about replicators, like in Star Trek.
> 
> If we had them, what would this forum be like? Would we post the recipe and the formula-code? How often would we actually cook? Would we mostly replicate recipes or would we often replicate the ingredients? Wouldn't that be handy when you were missing an exotic ingredient! You could just look up the ingredient's recipe and replicate your own.


That's an interesting thought. We're getting closer to that with 3D printers. Companies are working on some really amazing applications combining 3D printing and biomedical engineering to produce organs, etc. I'd guess that replicating ingredients would come first, since it's less complex than an entire dish. 

http://thefutureofthings.com/8973-7-major-advancements-3d-printing-is-making-in-the-medical-field/


----------



## dragnlaw

taxlady said:


> ... Which got me thinking about replicators, like in Star Trek.
> 
> If we had them, what would this forum be like? ....





GotGarlic said:


> ..We're getting closer to that with 3D printers. ...]



taxy... you just have too much time on your hands, stop thinking!!!

GG.. that was actually my first thought.  We sure are getting close with 3D printers!

taxy, to help alleviate your boredom, I will drive into the West Island and pick you up next Sat. the 29th, (supposed to be sunny) you can come help me dig up a couple of gardens that have been neglected far too long...


----------



## taxlady

dragnlaw said:


> taxy... you just have too much time on your hands, stop thinking!!!
> 
> GG.. that was actually my first thought.  We sure are getting close with 3D printers!
> 
> taxy, to help alleviate your boredom, I will drive into the West Island and pick you up next Sat. the 29th, (supposed to be sunny) you can come help me dig up a couple of gardens that have been neglected far too long...


Boredom? What boredom? And how does one stop thinking?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*dragn*, if people didn't think creatively, we might not have all the cool inventions that we enjoy right now.



taxlady said:


> Over in the "What are you doing?" thread, blissful said they were doing very gouda and JustCooking wrote "Email me some???" Which got me thinking about replicators, like in Star Trek.
> 
> If we had them, what would this forum be like? Would we post the recipe and the formula-code? How often would we actually cook? Would we mostly replicate recipes or would we often replicate the ingredients? Wouldn't that be handy when you were missing an exotic ingredient! You could just look up the ingredient's recipe and replicate your own.





GotGarlic said:


> That's an interesting thought. We're getting closer to that with 3D printers. Companies are working on some really amazing applications combining 3D printing and biomedical engineering to produce organs, etc. I'd guess that replicating ingredients would come first, since it's less complex than an entire dish...


Ladies, the time is now:

*'Foodini' machine lets you print edible burgers, pizza* - CNN.com

"Hey Honey, what would you like me to print for dinner tonight?"  I think I'll pass. I have a small fortune invested in appliances and knives and gadgets and...


----------



## dragnlaw

I don't know whether to laugh or cry! 

but let me just say...  OMG!


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Ladies, the time is now:
> 
> *'Foodini' machine lets you print edible burgers, pizza* - CNN.com
> 
> "Hey Honey, what would you like me to print for dinner tonight?"  I think I'll pass. I have a small fortune invested in appliances and knives and gadgets and...



That's pretty cool  It looks like it's not quite ready for prime time, though, but they've made some interesting things with it. 

So far, they seem to be aiming it at restaurants caterers. They can make some very interesting canapés, etc. 

https://www.naturalmachines.com


----------



## Andy M.

Color me skeptical.


----------



## Addie

I keep my grocery list on my computer. Then come shopping time, I can go in and add or delete items. I also keep a small pad of paper next to my computer and write down anything that needs to go on the list. 

Well, it is that time of the month when I have to tackle that dang list. It means looking at the flyer for next week's sale, then look for coupons. 

This is not my favorite chore to do. I would rather scrub dirty pots and pans. I think I will go to You Tube and find some soft Strauss waltzes to play in the background. Hopefully that will make this HATED CHORE (and that is what it is,) go more quickly. But first I have to get out of this room.


----------



## Just Cooking

A stray thought.....

I follow food bloggers I enjoy... Some recipes I try, some I save but don't get around to for a number of reasons..

With more frequency, I seem to follow bloggers who provide a video of their dish.. I seem to be more apt to cook/bake those recipes..

Does a video make you more likely to try a recipe, or is that not a factor at all?

Ross


----------



## Cheryl J

Ross, for me it depends on the dish.  If it's something I'm unfamiliar with, I like to see a video - providing it's a good one without too much 'fluff'.  Have you checked out the videos from our own member here, *powerplantop*?  He has some fabulous ones that have been very helpful to me. The link is in his sig line.  

I do enjoy seeing pics of dishes, at least.  Food porn and all.


----------



## Addie

I might look at the video, but unless  he/she is showing a new trick or way of doing a dish, I usually don't even remember what was done. 

What irritates me with food videos is when they spend more time just standing there and talking instead of doing. Get to the recipe and talk while you cook. Introduce yourself, give me the name of the recipe and start cooking. There are some actions that don't need to be explained. Mis en place is one of them. I think we all know what it is. For those who don't, they can see the little bowl lined up. That doesn't take an Einstein to figure that out.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*WE* know "what it is" *Addie*. For a brand-new cook with absolutely no idea of how to go about things, I bet an explanation about all those little bowls is truly appreciated. It's not always about us, you know.

************************

*Just Cooking*, I'm at the other end of the spectrum when it comes to those videos. I'd much rather read the list of ingredients and go from there. I find it maddening when a video starts to play automatically and I have to search to find out how to kill it.


----------



## Just Cooking

Cheryl J said:


> Ross, for me it depends on the dish.  If it's something I'm unfamiliar with, I like to see a video - providing it's a good one without too much 'fluff'.  Have you checked out the videos from our own member here, *powerplantop*?  He has some fabulous ones that have been very helpful to me. The link is in his sig line.
> 
> I do enjoy seeing pics of dishes, at least.  Food porn and all.




I have not checked out his videos.. I will do so.. Thank you...  

Ross


----------



## Just Cooking

Addie said:


> I might look at the video, but unless  he/she is showing a new trick or way of doing a dish, I usually don't even remember what was done.
> 
> What irritates me with food videos is when they spend more time just standing there and talking instead of doing. Get to the recipe and talk while you cook. Introduce yourself, give me the name of the recipe and start cooking. There are some actions that don't need to be explained. Mis en place is one of them. I think we all know what it is. For those who don't, they can see the little bowl lined up. That doesn't take an Einstein to figure that out.



I understand about, "new trick or way of doing a dish"... I don't usually watch a video (or try a recipe, for that matter) unless or until I have familiarized myself with that blogger.. I'm seldom disappointed...

As to explaining 'stuff we know', new to cooking people don't always know some of the tips I see in a video and just pass over.. My grandchildren expanded what they learned at home by using the internet.. Once in a while we ALL learn something new.. If not, Why have a food forum?..  

Ross


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> *WE* know "what it is" *Addie*. For a brand-new cook with absolutely no idea of how to go about things, I bet an explanation about all those little bowls is truly appreciated. It's not always about us, you know.
> 
> ************************
> 
> *Just Cooking*, I'm at the other end of the spectrum when it comes to those videos. I'd much rather read the list of ingredients and go from there. I find it maddening when a video starts to play automatically and I have to search to find out how to kill it.




I'm with you on the automatic videos.. Pain in the neck...

I kinda think that I get a little impatient in my old age.. If a blogger I like has a video thing going, I tend to watch the video before really paying attention to the ingredients.. If it all meshes, I decide if that's a recipe I want to try...  

Ross


----------



## Addie

Just Cooking said:


> I have not checked out his videos.. I will do so.. Thank you...
> 
> Ross



I like his videos. I know he is probably busy with working, and I wish he could find time to post here more often. He is always spot on with his advice.


----------



## Dawgluver

But she resisted!

Brand new Mexican spice store on the main drag as we were walking to the museum to see the Frida Kahlo exhibit.  It took all the strength I had to not go in, but I probably have less than 1/8th of an inch in my cabinets to store any more spices or herbs.  And the spice-sniffing beagle at the airport might rat me out anyway.


----------



## Addie

I was straying at different site I have sent to me. Today's new item of interest that grab my eye was a hard boiled egg peeler. I want to get it, but it may have to wait until next month.

https://www.thegrommet.com/

They emphasize "Made in America" products and the egg peeler is one of them. They also have a lot of items that are created by folks who saw a need for an item that they couldn't find and developed one.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> I was straying at different site I have sent to me. Today's new item of interest that grab my eye was a hard boiled egg peeler. I want to get it, but it may have to wait until next month.
> 
> https://www.thegrommet.com/
> 
> They emphasize "Made in America" products and the egg peeler is one of them. They also have a lot of items that are created by folks who saw a need for an item that they couldn't find and developed one.



When I hard cook eggs, I drain the pan and shake the eggs in the pan to break up the shells.  Same effect as the tool you want but you'll still have $17.99 plus shipping and sales tax in your wallet.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> I was straying at different site I have sent to me. Today's new item of interest that grab my eye was a hard boiled egg peeler. I want to get it, but it may have to wait until next month...


I have fingers with opposable thumbs. Basically built-in egg peelers.


----------



## Dawgluver

I want to go to the Kentucky Derby so I can wear a big fancy hat.  I like mint juleps too.


----------



## buckytom

Lol,  Dawg.

I was raised with relatives in the horse racing game and had Derby parties every Spring. 

Your Julep must be served in silver, of course.

But the big hat thing is detrimental in the cheap seats...


----------



## Dawgluver

The folks here along the river would look at me like I was crazy if I wore a big fancy hat.  They'd probably be right.

I do have a couple copper Moscow Mule cups, no silver ones.  Mint is coming out.  No bourbon, so it may be mojitos.


----------



## Addie

I will skip the mint julep and go for the huge hat and the horses. I love horses. They are such beautiful animals.


----------



## ixamnis

Stray thought #863:  If you add a bag of peanuts to a bag of M&M's, you can call it "Trail Mix" and claim that it's a healthy snack.  (I'm not sure why the Peanut M&M's weren't called "Trail Mix M&M's" in the first place.)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

There was no such thing as "Trail Mix" when Peanut M&M's came out.  I do agree with your argument/premise.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Back in the day it was called GORP, *g*ood *o*ld *r*aisins and *p*eanuts, we thought we were living large when we added chocolate chips.


----------



## cjmmytunes

I'd rather put the salted peanuts in an ice-cold bottle of Pepsi.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> Back in the day it was called GORP, *g*ood *o*ld *r*aisins and *p*eanuts, we thought we were living large when we added chocolate chips.



Oh yes, GORP!  I remember that.


----------



## ixamnis

Stray thought #868:  It really irritates me when people assume I have a "great personality" just because I'm ugly.


----------



## Addie

ixamnis said:


> Stray thought #868:  It really irritates me when people assume I have a "great personality" just because *I'm ugly*.



Oh, I wouldn't say that. That burger looks might delicious to me.


----------



## Andy M.

ixamnis said:


> Stray thought #868:  It really irritates me when people assume I have a "great personality" just because I'm ugly.




The two factors are not related so both combinations are equally likely. At least you're getting the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*He's trying to drive me crazy!*

*Seen/heard by the resident kitchen fly-on-the-wall:*

Scene: We're in the kitchen, Himself is making toast.

Me: Honey, where did you move my mug?

Himself: What? Oh, no, I didn't move it. Where did you set it down?

(I start to look around kitchen, check the microwave AKA World's Largest Beverage Warmer, open dishwasher)

M: Nothing! Where could it be?

(wander into living room, in case I set it on the TV cabinet, and spy my cup next to HIS chair)

M: For crying out loud, you used MY cup for YOUR coffee. How could you not notice? (His cup is huge and all white, mine is small and printed all around in kitties)

(return to kitchen, where I smack Himself and we both have a good chuckle)

Curtain drops.


----------



## Cheryl J




----------



## Just Cooking

Cheryl J said:


>



Uh huh...   

Ross


----------



## cjmmytunes

Wondering why someone would want to detonate a bomb outside of an Arianna Grande concert - so many young people possibly hurt or killed.


----------



## Just Cooking

cjmmytunes said:


> Wondering why someone would want to detonate a bomb outside of an Arianna Grande concert - so many young people possibly hurt or killed.



I'm not too pleased with the world we live in today.. 
While I fear the future my loved ones face, I'm not sad that I'm in the latter stages of my life..

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

cjmmytunes said:


> Wondering why someone would want to detonate a bomb outside of an Arianna Grande concert - so many young people possibly hurt or killed.


They're terrorists. They do it to terrorize people. As to what motivates people to want to terrorize others... I can't explain it.


----------



## cjmmytunes

JC - it seems like ever since 9/11, the world gets worse and worse.  Shoot, you can't even leave your doors unlocked any more.

GG, wish I could understand the processes in the minds of these people who do the suicide bombings and the terrorist attacks.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I live where you can leave the doors unlocked, neighbor's watching out for each other.  Of course, I had a mini conniption this morning when I noticed a strange car in my parents yard and the garage door was open @ 0545.  I stopped and surveyed the yard, garage and closed the door.  Checked back when they were likely awake and they were fine. The car belongs to my Brother and Dad left the garage door open, forgetting he left it open.


----------



## GotGarlic

We often leave the doors unlocked, even when we walk around the block. 

cjmmytunes, I don't want to understand them at all.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I live where you can leave the doors unlocked, neighbor's watching out for each other.  Of course, I had a mini conniption this morning when I noticed a strange car in my parents yard and the garage door was open @ 0545.  I stopped and surveyed the yard, garage and closed the door.  Checked back when they were likely awake and they were fine. The car belongs to my Brother and Dad left the garage door open, forgetting he left it open.



That would give me a conniption fit also. We have a security door system here. I always know who to expect at my door. And when I get a call that someone is at the door and I wasn't expecting anyone, I don't let them in until they can identify themselves to me. What I love about the system, no matter where I am at, like at the doctor's, my phone will ring if someone is at the door. A lot of times if I am expecting a UPS or Fedex, I always give them the code number to gain entrance to leave the package. But my phone still rings to tell me they are there. 

The folks here are very nosey. And that can be a good thing. If someone is at the door and wants entrance, they don't get to come in. Not unless they can tell us who they are going to see. They get drilled real good. What's their name? What apartment are they in?  What's your name? What relation are you to the tenant? Etc.


----------



## cjmmytunes

We have one neighbor who is a policeman, and one who is a Deputy Sheriff. Between them and the one that lives between them, I felt safe when I had to spend a month up in Norfolk with my mom last year.  The two LEO's would ride by once an hour when they were on patrol, and would walk around the house when they got off duty.  The neighbor in between would get my mail and paper for me and I had a couple of the timer things that I had some indoor lights plugged into.


----------



## CakePoet

Just a little  stray thought of today.  

My little pony, friendship is magic has a horse named Pinkie pie...   is it a pink pie or a pie made out of  pinkies?


----------



## mcrx

I have been away from this forum for a long time! I'm not even sure where to dig in again!
How's everybody??

edit: yes, so I'm thinking I'm going to try to just hang out here for awhile until I get more familiar with the site/figure out what I want and need from here. I'll just check in with some random thought and maybe something will spark my interest again with food. hehe
I'm back on track, but with my special diet and my husbands special preferences...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Good to see you back, *mc*. What special diet are you on? I'm sure if you let us know your eating preferences, someone will be along to tell you what's right and what's wrong.  After all, DC does have a few "experts" who think they know everything.  :


A stray thought for Memorial Day:
I don't like hot-hot weather, but my idea of the first official weekend of summer is NOT 52 degrees and wearing a sweatshirt. Just sayin', Mom Nature.


----------



## GotGarlic

I echo CG - good to see you back, mc! Hope you're doing well. What have you been up to?


----------



## cjmmytunes

Good to see you back - what preferences are you looking for?  I'm diabetic and am trying to do low carb,(note TRYING), so I may be able to help you there.


----------



## mcrx

Thanks! (You are always  so welcoming here!   )

Well, I did share my diet on here before. Biggest thing is that we like Indian food or similar rice based dishes. Needs to be alcohol free. And then I have special restrictions. Here is my order of concern. Number one goal is gluten free, then I really try to watch sugar and dairy (regular milk and yogurt and ice cream substitutes. Cheese is the hard thing. Need vegan cheese, not just vegetarian) and finally, while it is important to watch, it is my weakness sometimes-deep-fried foods/high sodium/high bad fats.

If I had goals, it'd  be finding coconut recipes and avocado uses (so expensive) and ways to incorporate the Omega fatty fishes, nuts, seeds....oh and mushrooms too. I love mushrooms, but hubby not so much. Same with coconut. Hmm and gluten free and sugar free baking, but of course, it is kinda hot for that now. Lol

I think I just like chatting while I browse. I get so lonely browsing in silence. I found some other forums, but got turned off because they were less active. Ha! I want to subscribe to the what are you eating. If I might make a suggestion. Can there be one that goes Everyday so I can bookmark just one thread? I keep missing updates because you make new threads daily! Lol
One other thing (these should probably  go in another section. Forum suggestions or something) well, I just have been slow to navigating this site because I don't see like notifications. Meh, it works with subscriptions though, so I will try to keep up there, but like when someone quotes you or something, since I can't  always get on, it is hard to find those. I guess I have been on another forum like this, but yeah, same concern and haven't used it as much.

Anyway, sorry for my babble. I'll  try to just keep in touch daily if just to comment on this thread for now. Haha


----------



## cjmmytunes

Don't worry about the babbling - everyone does it at one point or another.

I didn't even know there was a "What are you eating?" thread - I haven't seen it.  I'll look or it in here and if I can't find it, I'll start another one.  It would be interesting to see what everyone eats each day.

Have you tried searching for recipe blogs using the things you are looking for?  Like "vegan recipe blogs" or "gluten-free recipe blogs"?  Plug those into Google or your favorite search engine and see what you come up with.


----------



## GotGarlic

cjmmytunes said:


> I didn't even know there was a "What are you eating?" thread - I haven't seen it.  I'll look or it in here and if I can't find it, I'll start another one.  It would be interesting to see what everyone eats each day.



I think she's referring to the daily dinner thread. We also have threads about what you had for breakfast, what you had for lunch, what you had for a snack, what you had for dessert and what you're baking. I'm not sure we need any more  It's best to subscribe to the threads or forums you're interested in.


----------



## cjmmytunes

GG, I found them and have subscribed to them.  Mcrx, it's easy to find them - just look in Today's Menu sub-forum.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

MCRX - go to Today's Menu - Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums and under "Forum Tools" you can subscribe to the entire sub-forum.


----------



## Just Cooking

PrincessFiona60 said:


> MCRX - go to Today's Menu - Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums and under "Forum Tools" *you can subscribe to the entire sub-forum*.




Thank you for this... I find that I've missed interesting posts within a sub-forum because I was not subscribed to them... This takes care of that...  

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

You are very Welcome.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Some days I think I'm an idiot-savant...well, except for the "savant" part.  [emoji20]


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> Some days I think I'm an idiot-savant...well, except for the "savant" part.  [emoji20]



LIKE!


----------



## mcrx

PrincessFiona60 said:


> MCRX - go to Today's Menu - Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums and under "Forum Tools" you can subscribe to the entire sub-forum.



Thanks! Done!


----------



## mcrx

And thanks to all who chimed in. 

So I made it back another Day! Yay! I am just in the habit of checking all the other social media sites regularly and this hadn't gotten into the rotation yet...but I'm getting better! Saw some nice dinners in the tUS day menu. Can't wait to get more inspired! 

Oh there is a FB page too?!! Well, then that might just remind me to come here TOO! Hehe (oh autocorrect stop that! Yes, it caps the word  before an !  But if I do it now! Yeah, see, doesn't do it when I want it to. Lol *sigh)


----------



## mcrx

One last thought, I just received a thanks with a comment, can I respond to these? (This is so weird. I am just asking this question out into the universe it seems! Who will answer?...lol ok, I need to eat Now! Goodnight!)


----------



## cjmmytunes

mcrx said:


> One last thought, I just received a thanks with a comment, can I respond to these? (This is so weird. I am just asking this question out into the universe it seems! Who will answer?...lol ok, I need to eat Now! Goodnight!)



I have no idea if you can reply to the thanks and/or comments.  Maybe a moderator or someone like that can answer your question.


----------



## taxlady

mcrx said:


> One last thought, I just received a thanks with a comment, can I respond to these? (This is so weird. I am just asking this question out into the universe it seems! Who will answer?...lol ok, I need to eat Now! Goodnight!)


Yes, you can. It comes to your private message box. There should be a button to reply.


----------



## ixamnis

Stray thought of the day:  If I remember physics correctly, the atoms in my body contain the equivalent atomic energy of 30 hydrogen bombs. And yet, somehow they do not have enough energy to get up early and go jogging.


----------



## taxlady

ixamnis said:


> Stray thought of the day:  If I remember physics correctly, the atoms in my body contain the equivalent atomic energy of 30 hydrogen bombs. And yet, somehow they do not have enough energy to get up early and go jogging.


----------



## dragnlaw

True true!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Funny, *ixamnis*.  Funny AND true!


----------



## cjmmytunes




----------



## Cooking Goddess

If you have more than one spear, why aren't they called "asparagi"? Or "asparaguses"?


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> If you have more than one spear, why aren't they called "asparagi"? Or "asparaguses"?






Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*(S)He who hesitates...*

...misses out on the Amazon special of the day. 

I rarely scroll through my entire Facebook newsfeed. Rather, I check the Notifications and cherry-pick my way through posts. I really do not want to see 65 recipes shared by my friends every day! (People, figure out how to use the "save" feature already... ) However, scroll I did - and saw a post by Serious Eats (and another by Kenji) that the 6-quart Instant Pot was on sale for $69.99. Hmm, should I get one or not? I just got that Staub braiser. Noodled this in my mind, then out loud to Himself who said "why not? Get it!".  By the time I checked a few web blogs extolling the features (again) and skimming  over the reviews on Amazon - pros and cons - and went back to Amazon...they were all gone.  All that were available were used, starting at $80. Nevermind...

It looks like this comes around every year about this time. Can you all tell me again why I should not be living without this wonderful devise?  Like every well-trained Cleveland sports fan knows, "there's always next year". Guess it can work for cookware, too.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*It's been an h-e-double-hockey-sticks sort of week...*

Monday starts out with me finding out a friend has suddenly left his home and is missing. Still nothing new on that front. Then it ends up with word from a cousin of Himself's that the cousin's mom died early Friday morning. She wasn't very old (78) but had a stroke a couple years ago. The entire situation has been tough on the family. Another family member sent a note to Himself saying that she had been in pain and failing health the last few months and at least she is without pain and in peace.

This is Himself's crazy side of the family. Instead of long faces, I know we look forward to a real *celebration* of Rosie's life. Because of the way his family deals with death, I hope I know when I'm close to my end. I want the celebration of MY life to be held while I'm still around to party!


----------



## tinlizzie

Stray thought -- what will rush hour sound like when all the cars are electric?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Honking horns, *lizzie*? Cuz you know just because the cars are electric doesn't mean that drivers will become patient. 

***********************

Technically, can I be "cut off" for the night if I spill my glass of wine before I even take a sip?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Honking horns, *lizzie*? Cuz you know just because the cars are electric doesn't mean that drivers will become patient.
> 
> ***********************
> 
> *Technically, can I be "cut off" for the night if I spill my glass of wine before I even take a sip? *



Yes!


----------



## tinlizzie

Ah, yes, CG.  Honking horns.  I remember the days of tail fins, and horns that could honk.  At present, small cars like mine can only make pathetic little "meep meep" sounds -- no way to really show impatience or a warning.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Catch of the Day*

If your friend has a cat and invites you over for meatloaf or hamburgers, stick with just vegetables if he/she refers to the meal as the "Catch of the Day"...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

ROFL!


----------



## RPCookin

Early to bed and early to rise...


....and your girl goes out with the other guys.


Benjamin A(lmost) Franklin


----------



## caseydog

tinlizzie said:


> Ah, yes, CG.  Honking horns.  I remember the days of tail fins, and horns that could honk.  At present, small cars like mine can only make pathetic little "meep meep" sounds -- no way to really show impatience or a warning.



There is a fix for that...

https://hornblasters.com

CD


----------



## JoAnn L.

Why are some lives so tragic?


----------



## Kayelle

I wonder why chicken rabbit and lamb don't have other names so I don't have to think about what they look like when I eat them? Pig is pork, and cow is beef so who made up those names anyway and why couldn't they find non descriptive names for the cute critters we eat?


----------



## Steve Kroll

Kayelle said:


> I wonder why chicken rabbit and lamb don't have other names so I don't have to think about what they look like when I eat them? Pig is pork, and cow is beef so who made up those names anyway and why couldn't they find non descriptive names for the cute critters we eat?



I grew up in a hunting family, so I stopped thinking about it long ago. I suppose we could use the Italian names Pollo, Cognilio, and Agnello. But I'd worry those names just make them sound like members of the Mutant Ninja Turtles.


----------



## taxlady

Kayelle said:


> I wonder why chicken rabbit and lamb don't have other names so I don't have to think about what they look like when I eat them? Pig is pork, and cow is beef so who made up those names anyway and why couldn't they find non descriptive names for the cute critters we eat?


It has to do with the Norman invasion of England. Everything French became snooty. Pork from porc, beef from boeuf, veal from veau, mutton from mouton, etc. We sometimes use a word for chicken that comes from French: pullet from poulet.

So the upper classes used the snooty words and their kitchen staff learned them too.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

"Poultry" sounds less endearing than "chicken". Don't you think so too, *Kayelle*? Now we have to work on less warm-and-fuzzy names for the bunnies and the little lambs...


----------



## caseydog

taxlady said:


> It has to do with the Norman invasion of England. Everything French became snooty. Pork from porc, beef from boeuf, veal from veau, mutton from mouton, etc. We sometimes use a word for chicken that comes from French: pullet from poulet.
> 
> So the upper classes used the snooty words and their kitchen staff learned them too.



You forgot "freedom fries." 

Oh, wait... different invasion. 

CD


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> "Poultry" sounds less endearing than "chicken". Don't you think so too, *Kayelle*? Now we have to work on less warm-and-fuzzy names for the bunnies and the little lambs...


Thank you. I could not remember "poultry" and I was sure there was another one for chicken, even though poultry, like fowl, could mean other birds too. Call the little lambs "little mutton".


----------



## dragnlaw

hmmm...   but "little mutton" would probably end up being shortened to "little mutt" 
....  and then everyone would have to remember it wasn't the stray dog's puppies that were found behind the garage.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

"Coney" for rabbit, "Kondoo" for lamb.


----------



## taxlady

dragnlaw said:


> hmmm...   but "little mutton" would probably end up being shortened to "little mutt"
> ....  and then everyone would have to remember it wasn't the stray dog's puppies that were found behind the garage.


Muttonette


----------



## JoAnn L.

The last 12 years of my grandmothers life she had Dementia. I am so much like her it scares me. By that I mean I look like her and am very independent like her. But she never drove a car and I never saw her read a book. After grandpa died she just sat and watched TV. 
I try to keep my mind busy. I read a lot, I do puzzles, I started adult coloring and extreme dot to dot books. I also try to leave the house every day, to shop, to go to  the library and even sit by the river. I also try to stay involved with my grand-children and great grand-childrens lives. I hope it helps.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

JoAnn L. said:


> The last 12 years of my grandmothers life she had Dementia. I am so much like her it scares me. By that I mean I look like her and am very independent like her. But she never drove a car and I never saw her read a book. After grandpa died she just sat and watched TV.
> I try to keep my mind busy. I read a lot, I do puzzles, I started adult coloring and extreme dot to dot books. I also try to leave the house every day, to shop, to go to  the library and even sit by the river. I also try to stay involved with my grand-children and great grand-childrens lives. I hope it helps.



You are doing all the right things.  Stay engaged in life!


----------



## buckytom

El JoAnn, take a page from the Irish.Smother the things you love with all that's good in your soul, and fight the things you hate. Forever.

And ever (apparently Irish Catholics like to be sure.)

And take a fishing rod to that river. Let me know what they're biting on...


----------



## JoAnn L.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You are doing all the right things.  Stay engaged in life!



Thank you for you caring words.


----------



## JoAnn L.

buckytom said:


> El JoAnn, take a page from the Irish.Smother the things you love with all that's good in your soul, and fight the things you hate. Forever.
> 
> And ever (apparently Irish Catholics like to be sure.)
> 
> And take a fishing rod to that river. Let me know what they're biting on...



Thank you buckytom. You are something special.


----------



## dragnlaw

JoAnn L,  no matter what our individual past experiences, your words of wisdom have been an encouragement for me to remember.


----------



## dragnlaw

*and on a lighter note:*

Remember...


----------



## Addie

JoAnn, my younger sister had the same name. She was born with a severe heart defect. But you would never know it. She was on the go every single day she was able to be. Her mind was as sharp as can be. Had she lived, I think she would have outsmarted all of us.

Having said this, I too would like to add that you are on the right track. Keep that mind alert at all times. Every week when I go for my checkups, I have to go through a very large room filled with dementia patients. I have to give the staff a lot of credit. They work very hard to keep these folks involved in the world around them. The first thing they do at nine o'clock sharp is turn to their left and then to their right and introduce themselves to their neighbors. They have sing-a-longs, exercises, and all sorts of activities that require them to use their minds. 

You are so on the right track. I wouldn't worry too much about developing dementia. You are going to be smart as a tack well into your 90's. Just because you look like your grandmother, has no bearing on your mind. You are doing all right things. You are staying involved in life and the living. Enjoy all those grandchildren and great grandchildren. Past studies have shown that when the elderly are surrounded by young people, their own minds stay alert and involved. You go girl!!!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Addie said:


> JoAnn, my younger sister had the same name. She was born with a severe heart defect. But you would never know it. She was on the go every single day she was able to be. Her mind was as sharp as can be. Had she lived, I think she would have outsmarted all of us.
> 
> Having said this, I too would like to add that you are on the right track. Keep that mind alert at all times. Every week when I go for my checkups, I have to go through a very large room filled with dementia patients. I have to give the staff a lot of credit. They work very hard to keep these folks involved in the world around them. The first thing they do at nine o'clock sharp is turn to their left and then to their right and introduce themselves to their neighbors. They have sing-a-longs, exercises, and all sorts of activities that require them to use their minds.
> 
> You are so on the right track. I wouldn't worry too much about developing dementia. You are going to be smart as a tack well into your 90's. Just because you look like your grandmother, has no bearing on your mind. You are doing all right things. You are staying involved in life and the living. Enjoy all those grandchildren and great grandchildren. Past studies have shown that when the elderly are surrounded by young people, their own minds stay alert and involved. You go girl!!!



Thanks Addie, Grandma lived to be 92. When they first put her in a home she thought she was just out of town, that it was so nice of us to visit her. Within weeks she didn't remember who we were. Like I said she lived 12 years in that home. It was so sad.
 I really love everyone here on DC. You are all so caring and thoughtful.


----------



## JoAnn L.

This morning while I was ironing, my thoughts went back to my teenage years at home. I would help my mother with the ironing (this was way before steam irons). We would sprinkle our clothes with water and roll them up for a while before ironing. It made my mother very happy that I would help her. To this day I still find peace in doing the ironing.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> This morning while I was ironing, my thoughts went back to my teenage years at home. I would help my mother with the ironing (this was way before steam irons). We would sprinkle our clothes with water and roll them up for a while before ironing. It made my mother very happy that I would help her. To this day I still find peace in doing the ironing.



I love to iron. In fact my daughter bought me a new ironing board for Christmas.


----------



## dragnlaw

JoAnn, I still do the same thing, sprinkle and roll! LOL  even with a steam iron - I'm sure you remember stashing them in the fridge or freezer if you were interrupted and couldn't get back to them until the next day. LOL 

Love the smell of fresh ironed things  - especially my pillowcase.


----------



## JoAnn L.

dragnlaw said:


> JoAnn, I still do the same thing, sprinkle and roll! LOL  even with a steam iron - I'm sure you remember stashing them in the fridge or freezer if you were interrupted and couldn't get back to them until the next day. LOL
> 
> Love the smell of fresh ironed things  - especially my pillowcase.



Yes, I do remember putting them in the fridge. My grand-mother even ironed her sheets.


----------



## buckytom

I love ironing a really stiff cotton shirt, collars as stiff as boards, then wearing it to a special event. Keeps your chin up.

My wife is so fastidious that she'll even iron your underwear.

Not always off.


----------



## caseydog

buckytom said:


> I love ironing a really stiff cotton shirt, collars as stiff as boards, then wearing it to a special event. Keeps your chin up.
> 
> My wife is so fastidious that she'll even iron your underwear.
> 
> Not always off.



I hope she doesn't starch those underwear. 

CD


----------



## dragnlaw

LOL - the memories!  I also used to iron the top 1/3 of the sheet (not the bottom fitted sheet tho ).  I don't do it so much any more with my shoulder but will when readying a room for guests - even my sons and daughters.  

When I was a kid my mom had a flat presser/roller. I would do my dad's hankerchiefs and the table napkins. Mom could do his shirts on the thing but I was forbidden. Think there was a way to lower the lid without the roller turning.
The huge tablecloths were also tricky and I couldn't manage them. It was left behind when we moved to Europe.

Actually looked into getting one back in the 80's but I believe the price of $600+ was a little over my budget for bedsheets.  Hate to think the price now.


----------



## tinlizzie

Anyone remember bluing, and liquid starch?  My late husband had a run-in with a wringer on the washer when he was a kid - had a nasty scar on the inside of his elbow joint.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> Yes, I do remember putting them in the fridge. My grand-mother even ironed her sheets.



Me too. Along with my pillow cases.  And I also ironed my husbands boxer short and tee shirts. 

Come about 2:30 in the afternoon, the kids went down for a nap, and I opened the ironing board. I had an old wooden board that I paid 69 cents for. I found it in a church thrift shop. It had about 15 covers on it. I left them on and over the years, if I burnt a hole in one, or it needed some care, I would get out my stitch witchery tape and iron some old material I had left over from sewing projects. I would make those covers last for a couple of years each.


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> Anyone remember bluing, and liquid starch?  My late husband had a run-in with a wringer on the washer when he was a kid - had a nasty scar on the inside of his elbow joint.



I have two boxes of starch under my sink.


----------



## dragnlaw

Yup, Starch and Bluing...  you can still get them.  Handy for a lot of crafts too.  I used to use a Spray starch on my husbands shirts while ironing. Think I still have some "somewhere" in the jungle of the laundry room.


----------



## GotGarlic

My husband went into the Navy soon after we were married. Boot camp, then assignment to meteorology school at an Air Force base in Illinois. I went with him and we rented a small apartment. 

He had to wear the dungaree uniform to school every day - blue pants and a blue shirt, both of which were required to be ironed in a particular way, which he had learned in boot camp. On the day before the first day of class, he asked me to iron his clothes for school. I think I had ironed one leg when he said it was wrong - there could be no "railroad tracks" going down the front crease. So I handed him the iron and told him since he had the training, it was his job now. After that, he has always ironed his own clothes, unless he was in a hurry and needed help.

There are *so* many other things I'd rather do than iron. Underwear? Sheets? Sorry, no


----------



## Andy M.

I've been ironing my own clothes since I was 14 years old.  I made the mistake one day of saying to my mom, "That doesn't look hard.  Can I try it?"  The rest is history.

When I was newly divorced and poor, I had to wash and iron my own clothes.  I learned to do it right.  No creases at the edges of the collar or sleeves, no crease along the back of the yoke and sharp creases in the sleeves.  It took me 11 minutes to iron a dress shirt. (I know, who times that stuff?)

With retirement, things have changed.  I haven't had to lift an iron much at all and that's OK with me.  Sheets and underwear?  Not a chance.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> My husband went into the Navy soon after we were married. Boot camp, then assignment to meteorology school at an Air Force base in Illinois. I went with him and we rented a small apartment.
> 
> He had to wear the dungaree uniform to school every day - blue pants and a blue shirt, both of which were required to be ironed in a particular way, which he had learned in boot camp. On the day before the first day of class, he asked me to iron his clothes for school. I think I had ironed one leg when he said it was wrong - there could be no "railroad tracks" going down the front crease. So I handed him the iron and told him since he had the training, it was his job now. After that, he has always ironed his own clothes, unless he was in a hurry and needed help.
> 
> There are *so* many other things I'd rather do than iron. Underwear? Sheets? Sorry, no



When I lived in Tacoma, WA, I was manager of a housing complex. I only rented to folks from Ft. Lewis and McCord Air Force Base. So many of the wives were newlywed and I had to teach them how to iron their husband's uniform of the day. 

As a side note, a few mothers gave birth. In the hospital today, out and home the next morning. I ended up teaching them how to properly nurse their babies, how to hold them, and so many other things. Like swaddling a crying baby. When I used the word "swaddling" I got a blank stare. Did their mothers teach them nothing?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

caseydog said:


> I hope she doesn't starch those underwear.
> 
> CD



Bucky is our Stand Up Guy!


----------



## dragnlaw

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Bucky is our Stand Up Guy!



++++

well said Princess!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Bucky is our Stand Up Guy!


 Bahaha


----------



## taxlady

I loved ironing when I was a kid. Guess whose mum was pleased with that. Even better, if I did a load of laundry and ironed it, I got paid two weeks' allowance, and it was extra to the allowance.

When I used to bring laundry to the laundromat in Copenhagen, I would use their mangles to iron sheets, tea towels, table cloths, etc.


----------



## Rocklobster

I rarely iron anymore...I generally wear t shirts, casual pants, sweaters...wash and wear stuff...


----------



## JoAnn L.

Another memory is mom using Fels-Naptha laundry soap. I think they still sell it today. I love the smell of it.


----------



## Rocklobster

JoAnn L. said:


> Another memory is mom using Fels-Naptha laundry soap. I think they still sell it today. I love the smell of it.


Do they make pods? 'cus I'd like to try one and see how they taste..


----------



## Just Cooking

Rocklobster said:


> Do they make pods? 'cus I'd like to try one and see how they taste..


I see what you did there...   

Ross


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I loved ironing when I was a kid. Guess whose mum was pleased with that. Even better, if I did a load of laundry and ironed it, I got paid two weeks' allowance, and it was extra to the allowance.
> 
> When I used to bring laundry to the laundromat in Copenhagen, I would use their mangles to iron sheets, tea towels, table cloths, etc.



I love a mangle ironer. I spent a summer working for a restaurant and did all their tablecloths and napkins with one. It was a lot of fun. The restaurant was right on Lake Winnapesauke in NH. So my kids had a ball swimming and Spike took flying lessons for free. In the meantime I just kept washing and ironing my tablecloths and napkins. And my husband was up in the kitchen on the salamander doing the steaks.


----------



## caseydog

taxlady said:


> When I used to bring laundry to the laundromat in Copenhagen, I would use their mangles* to iron sheets*, tea towels, table cloths, etc.



I knew someone who ironed bed sheets years ago. She is confined to a mental hospital now. Her family and friends (including me) tried to intervene, but she just kept on ironing bed sheets. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

caseydog said:


> I knew someone who ironed bed sheets years ago. She is confined to a mental hospital now. Her family and friends (including me) tried to intervene, but she just kept on ironing bed sheets.
> 
> CD



I bet the hospital has nice crisp sheets...


----------



## buckytom

My wife irons the bed sheets.

Sometimes before I've gotten out of bed...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

JoAnn L. said:


> Another memory is mom using Fels-Naptha laundry soap. I think they still sell it today. I love the smell of it.


They still sell the bars of soap. I keep one on hand in case a patch of poison ivy and I meet up. As long as I wash up soon after, I don't have to worry about breaking out in hives.


----------



## caseydog

I haven't bought any soap in at least fifteen years. I travel so much, I have a year's worth of hotel soap in a cabinet in my master bathroom. That is in addition to the hotel soaps I give to charities. 

On that subject, when you stay in a hotel, take the un-opened soap you don't use. It's yours, you paid for it, it is not stealing. There are charities that will get it to people in need. Don't take the towels, that would be stealing -- and the hotel will charge your credit card double what they paid for the towels. 

CD


----------



## dragnlaw

Thank You ALL- I never knew what it was called: Ironing Mangle!  
Sort of a scary name though.


----------



## taxlady

dragnlaw said:


> Thank You ALL- I never knew what it was called: Ironing Mangle!
> Sort of a scary name though.


Well, you could mangle your fingers in one if not careful. Did you Google any pix of them?


----------



## dragnlaw

The washing machines with the wringers on top - yes you could! I have had very close calls with them. Heard many more stories of people who did get caught but there was a safety feature that would pop the rollers apart under certain circumstances.  Have to say it was pure adrenalin that enabled me to save my fingers!   We still have one up at the cottage.

I did google the Mangles and they look almost exactly like what we had but ours a little more modern, this would have been mid or early fifties.  I supposed you could steam roll your fingers in the one we had but I was very determined not to!  I don't remember much more about it but I felt very "grown up" using it!


----------



## Just Cooking

dragnlaw said:


> The washing machines with the wringers on top - yes you could! I have had very close calls with them. Heard many more stories of people who did get caught but there was a safety feature that would pop the rollers apart under certain circumstances.  Have to say it was pure adrenalin that enabled me to save my fingers!   We still have one up at the cottage.



I grew up with a wringer washer on the back porch and was taught to use it well before I was 10. The thing scared the heck out of me but, I did as I was told...

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

Just Cooking said:


> I grew up with a wringer washer on the back porch and was taught to use it well before I was 10. The thing scared the heck out of me but, I did as I was told...
> 
> Ross


My great-grandmother had one in her basement (in Michigan). She showed me how it worked, but by the time I came along, this farm wife had an electric washer and dryer.


----------



## Just Cooking

GotGarlic said:


> My great-grandmother had one in her basement (in Michigan). She showed me how it worked, but *by the time I came along, this farm wife had an electric washer and dryer*.




Yup, yup..

I recall going out to the porch with a basket of laundry and whispering, "Please don't hurt me", to the machine.. 

My mom wasn't too keen on me doing it but, my grandfather was military and he and grandmother wanted me to be a man and do my chores, even laundry..


----------



## Rocklobster

My parents had one when I was small..I remember my mother shrieking any time we went near it..She always told us a story of some cousin we never knew who was playing with one and ended up getting severely disfigured. Scare tactics...it worked..


----------



## Kayelle

Yep, I wasn't allowed on the back porch when Mama was using the wringer washer. I had long braids to my waist as a little girl and there was a story about a little girl like me who was scalped.


----------



## Aunt Bea

JoAnn L. said:


> Another memory is mom using Fels-Naptha laundry soap. I think they still sell it today. I love the smell of it.



Remember the wire soap saver for hand washing delicate items in the kitchen sink or the grater for making laundry soap flakes.

With the soap saver you put a chunk of soap in the cage and swished it around in a sink full of hot water to make a few bubbles.  My grandmother used to put all of the small scraps of ivory soap bars in it and use them to wash dishes.  The good old days!


----------



## dragnlaw

Kayelle said:


> I had long braids to my waist as a little girl and there was a story about a little girl like me who was scalped.



I got the same story from my Mom.  

It's funny but I don't remember actually using my Mom's, nor where it was located in any of our homes.  But I remember my Grandma's in the dark scary basement which she used right up until her death in the late 60's. 

*Aunt Bea* that 'soap saver' sure looks like a miniature open-fire popcorn popper without the bottom tray. 

I remember my Mom explaining how to grate for the flakes but don't remember seeing it.

*JoAnnL* when we moved to Europe my father fell in love with a Norwegian or Swedish hard cheese that looked exactly like FelsNaptha. Non of us liked it and we used to call it Naptha Soap cheese!

AND - You sure hit the Memory Button in all of our brains with this post!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have vague memories of the wringer washer in Grandma's house..._or maybe it was a wringer that was attached to the end of the sink unit_. Anybody remember one of those?  Anyway, there are pictures of me sitting near it.


----------



## dragnlaw

LOL - yes Princess, I remember them - not sure where from - maybe just from a black and white Charlie Chaplin type film?


----------



## Cheryl J

I have an iron  and actually used it over the Christmas holiday to iron a tablecloth and napkins. Other than that, it's pretty much wash and wear for my clothes. For fussy blouses and slacks that require any special care, I hardly ever wear them in the first place and when I do I just take them to the cleaners...lol


----------



## caseydog

Cheryl J said:


> I have an iron  and actually used it over the Christmas holiday to iron a tablecloth and napkins. Other than that, it's pretty much wash and wear for my clothes. For fussy blouses and slacks that require any special care, I hardly ever wear them in the first place and when I do *I just take them to the cleaners...lol*



Don't be embarrassed about that. I have an iron and ironing board, but it is just for emergencies, and I use it to iron "props" that will be in a photoshoot. 

My dressy shirts and pants go to the cleaners, even if they don't need dry cleaning. I don't want to mess with it, and besides, they do a better job than I can. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

caseydog said:


> Don't be embarrassed about that. I have an iron and ironing board, but it is just for emergencies, and I use it to iron "props" that will be in a photoshoot.
> 
> My dressy shirts and pants go to the cleaners, even if they don't need dry cleaning. *I don't want to mess with it, and besides, they do a better job than I can. *
> 
> CD


 
My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Kayelle

dragnlaw said:


> I got the same story from my Mom.



Don't know if both our mom's were fibbers , but after catching a braid on a picket fence, the story sure made me pay attention.


----------



## dragnlaw

Kayelle said:


> Don't know if both our mom's were fibbers , but after catching a braid on a picket fence, the story sure made me pay attention.



I think it might have been a standard "*if you keep doing that you'll go blind!"* type of warning. 

Don't get me wrong about the ironing, I'm a 98% "wash 'n wear" person too. I use it mostly for guests, the tablecloths.  I have a bunch of old old, very worn-out linen napkins that I only use for me (due to the frayed edges). When they are finally all done in the laundry, I iron them all at once. Only other time I use it now-a-days is when I'm sewing - and I don't even sew very much anymore due to astigmatism with my eyes.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Aunt Bea said:


> Remember the wire soap saver for hand washing delicate items in the kitchen sink or the grater for making laundry soap flakes.
> 
> With the soap saver you put a chunk of soap in the cage and swished it around in a sink full of hot water to make a few bubbles.  My grandmother used to put all of the small scraps of ivory soap bars in it and use them to wash dishes.  The good old days!



Thanks so much for the photo. I really enjoyed seeing it.


----------



## buckytom

dragnlaw said:


> I think it might have been a standard "*if you keep doing that you'll go blind!"* type of warning. .



Umm, what else were you given that warning? I'd love to know...


----------



## taxlady

"*if you keep doing that you'll go blind!"* type of warning. .


buckytom said:


> Umm, what else were you given that warning? I'd love to know...


Sitting too close while watching TV.


----------



## dragnlaw

Whew!   thanks taxy!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

dragnlaw said:


> ..."*if you keep doing that you'll go blind!"* type of warning...





buckytom said:


> Umm, what else were you given that warning? I'd love to know...



Reading by flashlight under the bed covers.


----------



## caseydog

taxlady said:


> "*if you keep doing that you'll go blind!"* type of warning. .
> 
> Sitting too close while watching TV.



Oh, I remember that one. BT, what were you referring to? Please explain. 

CD


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Reading by flashlight under the bed covers.



My mother finally gave up. I would read until I finally fell asleep. My mother would come in, put the marker on the page, turn out my lamp, and I never would even hear her. She finally figured out that it would only take about 15 minutes until I fell asleep.


----------



## caseydog

As long as I didn't keep them awake, my parents didn't care if I stayed up half the night in my room. Sometimes I would read, other times I would put headphones on and listen to music. As long as I didn't in any way interfere with my parent's pursuit of happiness, I could do pretty much whatever I wanted to do. Ignorance is bliss. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Who thought it was a good idea to put long ice skate blades on a mechanic's creeper, put on a dinky helmet, and hurl themselves head first down an icy track at about 60 MPH?  

Skeleton racers are certifiable...


----------



## dragnlaw

LOL - it sure looks like they are going a lot faster!


----------



## buckytom

caseydog said:


> Oh, I remember that one. BT, what were you referring to? Please explain.
> 
> CD




Lol, well, yes, I was looking at magazines too.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

The less funny a sit-com is, the louder the soundtrack will be.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Is it just me...*

...or does anyone else suddenly want a tasty meringue cookie every time they hear the name of France's president?


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> ...or does anyone else suddenly want a tasty meringue cookie every time they hear the name of France's president?



Macarons are all the rage, it seems. There is actually a dedicated store at our local mall -- le Macaron. 

As for the French president, it seems he and the Donald have a bit of a bromance going on. Could it be a shared love of KFC and well-done steaks? I'll have to keep an eye on the supermarket tabloids. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> ...or does anyone else suddenly want a tasty meringue cookie every time they hear the name of France's president?


 
I will now!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

OH MY GAWD!!! 

Great White Shark Spotted Off Maunalua Bay - Honolulu, Hawaii news, sports & weather - KITV Channel 4

I think I'll stay out of the water for a few days, whatcha think?


----------



## dragnlaw

I read the book Jaws and it didn't bother me. 

Then they brought out the movie...  

I even look behind me in swimming pools.  

Lesson - my brain will accept only what it can handle in the words.  Someone else's visual translation imprints, scares the scales right off me.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> OH MY GAWD!!!
> 
> Great White Shark Spotted Off Maunalua Bay - Honolulu, Hawaii news, sports & weather - KITV Channel 4
> 
> I think I'll stay out of the water for a few days, whatcha think?


I'm at least 6,000 miles away, so I wouldn't worry about it, even if I had plans to go into the water


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Well, you could mangle your fingers in one if not careful. *Did you Google any pix of them?*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ip1AAVbmSBU

When I spent the summer in NH my husband worked in the kitchen as one of the chefs. I worked downstairs using a mangle iron for all the tablecloths and napkins. 

The machine I used was a bit larger than the typical home model. And I also had the option of a knee pedal or a foot pedal. I preferred the foot pedal. They also had a small one that I used mostly for the napkins. It did the work faster than the big one. This one is a home model. Notice that she has placed it on top of a wooden table. 

So while both of us were inside working, the kids were outside swimming in the lake or Spike was taking free flying lessons. There was an airplane that used the lake as their runway for takeoff and landing. They took tourists on one hour flights to see NH from above. When the plane was idle, they took Spike up for some lessons. He still has his log book. When the weather was bad, and the plane owners weren't around, he would hang out with me and I taught him how to iron. I let him do all the napkins on the small one.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

When I was a kid, I sometimes had to decide whether to play or to read. 

When I was a young adult, I sometimes had to choose between going dancing or maybe skiing. 

Now that I'm old, I need to decide whether to make an appointment with my PCP to look at my shoulder or call the gastroenterologist to reschedule my appointment for once-a-decade scopey thingy. 

How times have changed...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Why is it that you roast a meat (chicken, beef, etc) but you bake a fish?


----------



## Caslon

Cod is kind of expensive nowadays.  I bought Zaterain fish coating online, for baked cod.  Yummy.

You drive on a parkway but park on a driveway.


----------



## caseydog

I went to YouTube, and under "Recommended," one of the videos was titled, _"How Long Does a Severed Head Remain Conscious."_ 

Why would YouTube's computers think I would want to watch that? 

CD


----------



## Caslon

Don't try and figure it out.  A site that uploads and stores 10,000 videos every day.


----------



## buckytom

caseydog said:


> I went to YouTube, and under "Recommended," one of the videos was titled, _"How Long Does a Severed Head Remain Conscious."_
> 
> Why would YouTube's computers think I would want to watch that?
> 
> CD



Long enough to correctly say, "Taylor Ham"...


----------



## caseydog

buckytom said:


> Long enough to correctly say, "Taylor Ham"...



I wouldn't expect a severed head to be thinking clearly, so you may be right. 

CD


----------



## Just Cooking

caseydog said:


> I wouldn't expect a severed head to be thinking clearly, so you may be right.
> 
> CD


 uh huh, uh huh...


----------



## Kayelle

I guess this "stray thoughts" thread is the place to post this.


Some of you know that I belong to a group of long time friends called *"The Lunch Bunch".* We've lunched together every Tuesday for more years than I can count. 

Thought I'd share a little of what it's like..


*Lunch With Girlfriends*


*Elaine’s vertigo has never been worse
Kay can’t recall where she left her purse
Rhonda’s about to replace her knees
Linda’s breathing is tinged with a wheeze*
*Donna's left boob has a troublesome lump
Diane’s on her third trip to take a dump
Lorraine’s husband can’t remember a thing
Nine years a widow, Marge still wears her ring*
*Marlene is dealing with another UTI
Sally’s giving a hearing aid another try
Marie has decided she can’t drive at night
Sharon still wears clothes two sizes too tight*
*They’ve been through divorces and babies and wakes
They do for each other whatever it takes
They’ve already buried Marcia and Kate
And truthfully, Lizzie’s not looking so great*
*So whenever they can, they get out to eat
Open bottles of wine and forget their sore feet
There’s laughing and crying and letting down guards
And when the bill comes, there’s ten credit cards*
*So here’s to the waiters who keep orders straight
And to the places that let lunches run three hours late
And here’s to the girlfriends, those near and those far
Here's to the girlfriends, you know who you are!!!*


----------



## Andy M.

Great, Kayelle!


----------



## dragnlaw

Fantastic Kayelle.  Well said and it is very sweet! 

May I send this to my sisters?


----------



## Just Cooking

Andy M. said:


> Great, Kayelle!


 + 1... Wonderful presentation of time with "The Lunch Bunch"...  
Ross


----------



## Kayelle

Thanks, and I love the poem too. One of my "Lunch Bunch" members sent it to me. After a search, I see that the author is Kathy O'Malley. It seems she must have a group a lot like mine with different names.


----------



## dragnlaw

Well, let's raise a glass to all the "Lunch Bunch" 'es around the world.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Love it, Kayelle!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cute poem, *Kayelle*. I used to have a group like that, but it was monthly and in the evening. I miss those days. Time to get back home and regroup!


----------



## Cheryl J

Love the poem, Kay!  There's even a "Kay" in there.   That's really something that you all have kept this Tuesday Lunch Bunch going for so many years.


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> Love the poem, Kay! * There's even a "Kay" in there. *  That's really something that you all have kept this Tuesday Lunch Bunch going for so many years.




Haa, and this Kay has also forgot where she left her purse. 


Our Bunch is Faye, Kelly, Pat, Vickie, Barbara, Barby, and me.
Sadly, we have buried Shirley, Annie, and Cathy.
Yes we're all sisters in our hearts.


----------



## Caslon

dragnlaw said:


> Well, let's raise a glass to all the "Lunch Bunch" 'es around the world.



I'd like to infiltrate that bunch. I still mean to.


----------



## dragnlaw

Caslon said:


> I'd like to infiltrate that bunch. I still mean to.



You don't need to infiltrate, you are more than welcome! 
* But* you must be wearing a pink skirt and sweater ensemble.  Skirt to be just below the knee.  Pill box hat to match your purse - your colour choice.  And Fire Engine Red lipstick. 

and as a newcomer to the group - you will "host' (as in pay for) that first luncheon for all.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Only the Cleveland Browns could end a losing streak by not winning.


----------



## Mad Cook

dragnlaw said:


> You don't need to infiltrate, you are more than welcome!
> *But* you must be wearing a pink skirt and sweater ensemble. Skirt to be just below the knee. Pill box hat to match your purse - your colour choice. And Fire Engine Red lipstick.
> 
> and as a newcomer to the group - you will "host' (as in pay for) that first luncheon for all.


Does that apply to the male members too?


----------



## JustJoel

Mad Cook said:


> Does that apply to the male members too?


Of course it does! Although for a male, I would suggest a slightly more muted lipstick color, especially if you sport a mustache and beard. The fire engine red tends to make your mouth look like a gaping crimson hole!


----------



## JustJoel

I’m starting to thank Siri when “she”gives me the high temp for the day, or does a quick calculation for me. Am I headed toward the cliff?


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> Only the Cleveland Browns could end a losing streak by not winning.



A tie is like kissing your sister, as the saying goes... or in your case, kissing your brother. 

Not a great day for a Steelers fan, either. Six turnovers -- I'm not sure how the Browns didn't win with the Steelers giving up six turnovers. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

JustJoel said:


> I’m starting to thank Siri when “she”gives me the high temp for the day, or does a quick calculation for me. Am I headed toward the cliff?




I hold entire conversations with my cats, correct grammar and all!  I see no difference in speaking to an object that speaks.  Our responses are ingrained, I once told my Unit Manager, "Love you!" when saying good-bye on the phone.  Her response, "Awww, I love you, too!"


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> I guess this "stray thoughts" thread is the place to post this.
> 
> 
> Some of you know that I belong to a group of long time friends called *"The Lunch Bunch".* We've lunched together every Tuesday for more years than I can count.
> 
> Thought I'd share a little of what it's like..
> 
> 
> *Lunch With Girlfriends*
> 
> 
> *Elaine’s vertigo has never been worse
> Kay can’t recall where she left her purse
> Rhonda’s about to replace her knees
> Linda’s breathing is tinged with a wheeze*
> *Donna's left boob has a troublesome lump
> Diane’s on her third trip to take a dump
> Lorraine’s husband can’t remember a thing
> Nine years a widow, Marge still wears her ring*
> *Marlene is dealing with another UTI
> Sally’s giving a hearing aid another try
> Marie has decided she can’t drive at night
> Sharon still wears clothes two sizes too tight*
> *They’ve been through divorces and babies and wakes
> They do for each other whatever it takes
> They’ve already buried Marcia and Kate
> And truthfully, Lizzie’s not looking so great*
> *So whenever they can, they get out to eat
> Open bottles of wine and forget their sore feet
> There’s laughing and crying and letting down guards
> And when the bill comes, there’s ten credit cards*
> *So here’s to the waiters who keep orders straight
> And to the places that let lunches run three hours late
> And here’s to the girlfriends, those near and those far
> Here's to the girlfriends, you know who you are!!!*



Oh, how I know those feelings. Thanks for the laugh K.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I hold entire conversations with my cats, correct grammar and all!  I see no difference in speaking to an object that speaks.  Our responses are ingrained, I once told my Unit Manager, "Love you!" when saying good-bye on the phone.  Her response, "Awww, I love you, too!"



You are not alone. Me, Spike and Pirate all talk to Teddy as if he was human. I am grandma, Pirate is uncle and Spike is Daddy. 

And for "Love you", I say it to my kids every time I talk to them on the phone. And now I find myself closing every conversation with that. Even when I have to call Winthrop. 

Love You!


----------



## caseydog

Addie said:


> You are not alone. Me, Spike and Pirate all talk to Teddy as if he was human. I am grandma, Pirate is uncle and Spike is Daddy.
> Love You!



I talk to my dog, also named Teddy (AKA psycho-poodle). When I can't find my iPhone, I ask him, "Teddy, what did you do with my phone?" He never has an answer. 

My favorite is when I look out the kitchen window and see one of the many squirrels in my neighborhood in the yard. It only takes one word, "squirrel," and he's at the back door ready for the chase. He's never going to catch one, but he has so much fun trying. 

CD


----------



## Addie

caseydog said:


> I talk to my dog, also named Teddy (AKA psycho-poodle). When I can't find my iPhone, I ask him, "Teddy, what did you do with my phone?" He never has an answer.
> 
> My favorite is when I look out the kitchen window and see one of the many squirrels in my neighborhood in the yard. It only takes one word, "squirrel," and he's at the back door ready for the chase.* He's never going to catch one, but he has so much fun trying.
> *CD



Sounds like my daughter's Maltese. There is a huge elm tree in the next yard along with telephone poles. So all day the squirrels run the wires to go to the roof of my daughter's garage. Her dog goes crazy running back and forth on their porch. One day a baby squirrel was following its mother, and fell off the wire. Her dog saw that and there was no way he was going to calm down.  She had to bring him in the house.


----------



## cjmmytunes

We (my family) all tell each other "Love you" when we end a phone call or we get ready to leave after seeing them.  Mom having the aneurysm in 2016 kind of got us started doing that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cjmmytunes said:


> We (my family) all tell each other "Love you" when we end a phone call or we get ready to leave after seeing them.  Mom having the aneurysm in 2016 kind of got us started doing that.




That is our family habit also...but telling my unit manager that?  ROFL!


For the life of me, I can't remember if I told Shrek I loved him on the day he died...


----------



## Addie

Over the years I have also told family members "You are my favorite first born daughter, son, youngest, middle or whatever title fits their place in the family. It was a couple of years before Spike's only child figured out what it meant when I told him he was my favorite first born grandson. Duh! 

I once told my mother she was my favorite mother of all times. She started to cry. 

PF, I think Shrek knew you loved him with your very being. Sometimes even though it is nice to hear the words, deeds speak louder than any words could. 

The best time to tell someone you love them, is when it is completely out of the blue and unexpected. 

I now find myself letting Pirate know I love him because he ……… Fill in the blank.  Because he cooks all the foods I love, helps me keep the apartment clean and safe for me, teaches me new ways to do chores in a wheelchair, etc. And with that "I love you", goes a "Thank you, ALWAYS. 


For those with small children, start with those three words and let them grow up hearing them. At least once a day. Growing up, I had friends that never heard those words from their parents. And if your children are parents now, tell your grandchildren. Every time you see them. And a nice hug to go with those words. 

Every morning as I headed out the door to go to school, those words sent me on my way a very happy child. And I tried to do the same for my kids.


----------



## Just Cooking

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That is our family habit also...but telling my unit manager that?  ROFL!
> 
> 
> *For the life of me, I can't remember if I told Shrek I loved him on the day he died*...




Having experienced that situation, I'm certain that he knew you love him, regardless of whether or not you vocally expressed doing so..  


And just think.. As with me, 25 years from now, no matter the direction of your life, he will still know of your love..



Ross


----------



## JustJoel

I’m betting you did, Princess. 

I once told a pharmacist “love you” on the phone before we disconnected. I don’t think I’ve heard someone laugh that hard since Mom passed away!


----------



## Cheryl J

caseydog said:


> *I talk to my dog, also named Teddy (AKA psycho-poodle). *When I can't find my iPhone, I ask him, "Teddy, what did you do with my phone?" He never has an answer.
> 
> My favorite is when I look out the kitchen window and see one of the many squirrels in my neighborhood in the yard. It only takes one word, "squirrel," and he's at the back door ready for the chase. He's never going to catch one, but he has so much fun trying.
> 
> CD


 
Funny...but since this is stray thoughts, I always figured Psycho-Poodle's name was Casey!  Now I can put a correct name with the dog.


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> *That is our family habit also...but telling my unit manager that? ROFL!*
> 
> 
> For the life of me, I can't remember if I told Shrek I loved him on the day he died...


 
I've said 'love ya!' at the end of a phone call to more people than I care to admit to  out of the same habit with my family. There's an old episode of "King of Queens" I watched the other night where Carrie said the same thing to her boss when ending a call.  She agonized over it  

Princess, I'm sure Shrek knew how much you loved him, and you probably told him several times that very day.


----------



## Addie

*Something I have never done.*

Today I am asking for prayers. There are presently 39/40 fires from some very major gas line explosions. Fire departments from out of state are responding to help. Each fire requires at least three pieces of equipment.

My grandson (Pirate's son) is a firefighter for North Andover. Seventeen firefighters so far have been taken to the hospital. We don't know and neither does Pirate's DIL if her husband is one of them. So far she has not heard any word and can't find out anything either. All she can do is sit by the phone and wait. And so are the two of us here. 

So for the first time in my life I am asking for prayers for not only my grandson, but for all the injured firefighters. Most of the explosions have occurred in North Andover, where my grandson lives. All gas lines have been shut off and now with so many homes lying in shambles, a lot of live electrical wires are on the ground and other buildings that are still standing causing the start of other fires. 

The police have been busy evacuating whole neighborhoods. All gas has been shut off and the electricity. The residents in three towns have been ordered to evacuate pronto. No argument allowed. Shelters have been set up by the Red Cross for the evacuees.


----------



## GotGarlic

So sorry, Addie. How awful. I hope your grandson is safe.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> So sorry, Addie. How awful. I hope your grandson is safe.



Thank you GG. My DIL has just been ordered to evacuate. At present she has no gas or electricity.


----------



## Addie

Update. At least 70 homes have been identified filled with gas. That is not counting the homes that are already burning from the explosions. Several private citizens are also in the hospital. 

Right now all the electricity is off in the three towns that have homes burning. And it is very dark out. No street lights, so with just the flood lights from the fire equipment to provide some light the firefighters are working. 

The interstate is backed up for miles. So if you live in one of the three towns affected by all this, all exits to leave the interstate are closed. The nearest usable exit is now in NH. And the only vehicles allowed to come down from NH are the emergency vehicles.


----------



## taxlady

Oh my goodness. (((Hugs Addie))) I'm sending positive vibes and thoughts for your grandson and everyone involved.


I googled and found this article. https://www.cbsnews.com/news/lawrence-ma-fire-gas-explosion-suspected-2018-09-13-live-updates/


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Himself and I just finished watching a live press conference about a half hour ago. It was Gov. Charlie Baker, along with the mayors of the three cities affected by over-pressurized gas lines: Lawrence, Andover (home of Jay Leno, BTW), and North Andover, and the head of MEMA. Latest accounts there have been between 60 and 80 confirmed structure fires, three explosions, approximately 25 people taken to hospitals with about half of them treated and released. Only one reported fatality, and it was a quirky one. A young man, only 18 years old, had pulled into the drive of a friend he was visiting. At that moment the house exploded, causing the chimney to topple from the structure and land on the car.  I guess when it's your time to go, it's your time to go...

No one from the utility company (Columbia Gas) was at the news conference; however, there were utility reps at a meeting conducted by the governor, et al, before the presser. From the look on Charlie Baker's face, we were trying to decide if he had tied the rep up or nailed him to the wall. All I know is if I ever need someone to protect me in a fight, I hope the MA governor is nearby. 

*Gas explosions cause dozens of fires in Massachusetts towns*


----------



## Addie

Crissy called about four this morning. Pirate's son is being held over on the job. Crissy and her two children heard from him during the early hours this morning. Needless to say, he is exhausted and Crissy and the children are staying with family (Great, great Grandparents) closer to Boston in Saugus. Nonna doesn't know what is going on. She thinks Crissy just brought the kids to visit her.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Prayers for everyone, Addie.  Keep us updated, please.


----------



## Addie

Thank you everyone.  I wouldn't want to be the rep from the gas company sitting across from the Governor. I hope he has his check book wide open. Andover and North Andover are mostly bedroom communities. The folks in Lawrence are mostly Spanish and most of them do not speak English and live in apartments. 

Pirates youngest son lives in an all electric house. But they still had to evacuate to Saugus. Poor Nonna. She must wonder why the G'kids are all visiting at the same time.


----------



## Just Cooking

Had a stray thought this morning..


Picked up a sack of bagels and a couple tubs of shmear..


Took some to SIL's house.. Left him a note that the shmear is in the icebox...


Had to chuckle.. Who says "icebox" these days?... 



This guy still does...  


Ross


----------



## Andy M.

Just Cooking said:


> ...Had to chuckle.. Who says "icebox" these days?...



You're not alone. I say it too from time to time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It will always be the icebox when I'm talking.


----------



## Addie

Just Cooking said:


> Had a stray thought this morning..
> 
> 
> Picked up a sack of bagels and a couple tubs of shmear..
> 
> 
> Took some to SIL's house.. Left him a note that the shmear is in the icebox...
> 
> Had to chuckle.. *Who says "icebox" these days?...
> *
> Ross



This guy still does...  

This old lady does. My mother had one and due to her brace on one leg, it was up to me to empty the big pan of melted ice!


----------



## Caslon

A balloon  filled with helium that you set adrift with a small blinking light attached. Where it ends up, nobody knows.  Attached to that blinking light is a small note.  

Of these two, which one?

"A light shines that it may find you."

"A light shines that you may find it."


----------



## caseydog

Addie said:


> Thank you everyone.  I wouldn't want to be the rep from the gas company sitting across from the Governor. I hope he has his check book wide open. Andover and North Andover are mostly bedroom communities. The folks in Lawrence are mostly Spanish and most of them do not speak English and live in apartments.
> 
> Pirates youngest son lives in an all electric house. But they still had to evacuate to Saugus. Poor Nonna. She must wonder why the G'kids are all visiting at the same time.



I have been following this story, but still don't know much. It looks like things we take for granted went very wrong. If so, it could happen in my town, so I hope they figure it out... and don't just try to cover it up. 

AT&T is installing fiber optics cables in my town. After the installers broke over 100 gas lines, the city shut them down. I'd love to have that super high-speed internet, but over 100 punctured or ripped up gas lines? The reason I know that is because I had to stop at a roadblock, and mentioned to the police officer that this must be the 20th gas line break, and he said "we are way over 100." 

Oh yeah, AT&T was using the lowest bidder. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Please don't let it break...*

I hope we don't need to buy a new fridge  this one is jam-packed with food.  I was sitting quietly reading email when, all of a sudden, the fridge starts making a buzz-saw noise, not something I usually hear from that behemoth. Having been instructed by Himself over the years to resort to the unplug-wait-plug back in thing when something digital acts up, I did that with the fridge. So far, only the normal, usual sounds. I think I'll be using up my inventory from the freezer - you will be seeing a lot of chicken and shrimp dinners in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Rocklobster

Cooking Goddess said:


> I hope we don't need to buy a new fridge  this one is jam-packed with food.  I was sitting quietly reading email when, all of a sudden, the fridge starts making a buzz-saw noise, not something I usually hear from that behemoth. Having been instructed by Himself over the years to resort to the unplug-wait-plug back in thing when something digital acts up, I did that with the fridge. So far, only the normal, usual sounds. I think I'll be using up my inventory from the freezer - you will be seeing a lot of chicken and shrimp dinners in the next couple of weeks.


Loud noises can usually mean the fan bearings..When a compressor breaks, it just stops..If you can get at it try and give the stem coming out of the motor a spray with WD40 or spray grease..might help..keep your coils dust free also..it will add years to any refrigerator..


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks for the suggestions, Rock. Himself was guessing that same thing. Besides, the compressor is making the same "tick-tick-tick" it always has since it was replaced years ago.

I think we won't be able to do either of those things, though. All of the components are behind a back panel that's fastened down tight as a drum. And the only vacuuming going on is through a vented panel less than a square foot big.


----------



## dragnlaw

Speaking of fridges...  

we're always told to keep your freezer full - it's more efficient that way... true.

what we are NOT told is don't "overstuff" your refrigerator.  Last month I had to chuck out frozen lettuce, cucumbers, found frozen eggs (was able to rescue those) and various other things frozen that weren't meant to be.

Over filled fridges cannot circulate air properly, causes long running episodes and other things I cannot explain properly - all because it was filled to the gills.


----------



## caseydog

dragnlaw said:


> Speaking of fridges...
> 
> we're always told to keep your freezer full - it's more efficient that way... true.
> 
> what we are NOT told is don't "overstuff" your refrigerator.  Last month I had to chuck out frozen lettuce, cucumbers, found frozen eggs (was able to rescue those) and various other things frozen that weren't meant to be.
> 
> Over filled fridges cannot circulate air properly, causes long running episodes and other things I cannot explain properly - all because it was filled to the gills.



Being a single guy, my main reason to not overstock the fridge is to avoid what I call "science projects." Despite my best efforts, I still sometimes grow some furry things in my fridge, but not very often. 

As for the freezer, I vacuum seal my long-term freezer items, so they are good to go for a long time. And, yes, a full freezer is more efficient. Thermal mass. Science. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

The...The...The Cleveland (Charlie) Brown's...won!


----------



## rodentraiser

Why is it when a dog has upright ears, those ears are pointed and when a dog has hanging ears, those ears are rounded?


----------



## Addie

rodentraiser said:


> Why is it when a dog has upright ears, those ears are pointed and when a dog has hanging ears, those ears are rounded?



Are you having a slow day?


----------



## Just Cooking

I'm obviously having a slow day...   



Putting away the washed forks and spoons this morning, it dawned on me that I just don't use the butter knives...  


I use all the other knives and spreaders in my kitchen but never seem to pick up a butter knife...  hmmm


Do y'all use your butter knives??  



Ross


----------



## Andy M.

Just to be clear. We’re talking butter knives not table knives. There’s a lot of confusion in my home between the two.


----------



## roadfix

We have butter knives but I find them too short and cumbersome to use.  They're pretty to look at though...  Easier to just use regulation dinner knives.


----------



## Just Cooking

Andy M. said:


> Just to be clear. We’re talking butter knives not table knives. There’s a lot of confusion in my home between the two.



Oh boy.. I have always called the knives which comes with a set of tableware butter knives.  Ross


----------



## Cheryl J

I call them 'butter knives' as well Ross, as opposed to steak knives.  I use both often. 

I have little short decorative butter knives, but I never use them. They were my mom's, so I want to keep them.


----------



## Andy M.

I call this a butter knife: 



I call this a table knife (this one comes with every place setting of tableware):


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have a set of butter knives, as Andy posted above.  I have many relatives that have an aversion to using the same knife others have handled. They are also freaky about family style dinners...


----------



## Cheryl J

After my mom passed away, I went through kitchen drawers and packed away what I thought I wouldn't be using very often, but still wanted to keep.  The small little butter knives got packed away, same with the long 2-tined 'pickle forks'.  I don't have room to store everything in my kitchen drawers and when the grandkids are here helping in the kitchen, it's easier to tell them to grab a 'butter' knife (what we call them), or a steak knife.  

Flatware is all in one drawer now and it's a lot easier to manage.


----------



## GotGarlic

I can't remember the last time I put out butter knives. They're part of my set of company flatware in the hutch in the dining room. I also have small individual salt & pepper shakers. They were nice to use when we used to have dinner parties, so people had everything they needed and didn't have to interrupt conversations to ask for something to be passed.

We use the table knives unless something needs the sharpness of the steak knives.

Cheryl, we always called those seafood forks


----------



## Mad Cook

Just Cooking said:


> I'm obviously having a slow day...
> 
> 
> 
> Putting away the washed forks and spoons this morning, it dawned on me that I just don't use the butter knives...
> 
> 
> I use all the other knives and spreaders in my kitchen but never seem to pick up a butter knife...  hmmm
> 
> 
> Do y'all use your butter knives??
> 
> 
> 
> Ross


Yes, for spreading butter - Ok, so I don't care if I have a heart attack! Useful for spreading pate and similar spreads as well. As well as the usual kitchen butter knives, I have a eight that came in a set of cutlery. I use those for "best".

I also have soup spoons and use them all the time (guess when - when I have soup )

I have my Mother's (real) silver cutlery set but I don't use it because it's a fag to clean.

(Oops, I think I used a rude word there - it means something different on this side of the pond!)


----------



## Just Cooking

Andy M. said:


> I call this a butter knife:
> 
> View attachment 31655
> 
> I call this a table knife (this one comes with every place setting of tableware):
> 
> View attachment 31656



Table knife is what I was referring to. I haven't had 
actual  butter knives since  my first wife passed away.  I just call them that.

We set the table, for us, with a fork and a steak knife. Very informal we are in our old age.

Ross


----------



## Mad Cook

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Stray Thought...
> 
> How do you know when it's time to no longer drive any motorized vehicles?
> 
> Where we live, here in the middle of the desert, we see many, many older snow-birds on the road who _REALLY_ shouldn't be.
> 
> I am exceedingly grateful that my own Mother knew that when we all moved here to the 'mainland' that she should not attempt to drive here.


In the UK we have to renew our driving licence at 70 years old (us, not the licence) and then every three years after that. My turn next February. Under some circumstances you have to have a certificate from your Doctor.

Crumbs, I've just worked it out - by my next birthday I'll have been driving for 53 years!!


----------



## Andy M.

Just Cooking said:


> Table knife is what I was referring to. I haven't had
> 
> actual  butter knives since  my first wife passed away.  I just call them that.
> 
> 
> 
> We set the table, for us, with a fork and a steak knife. Very informal we are in our old age.
> 
> 
> 
> Ross





To answer your original question, we use table knives unless sharper knives such as a steak knife is called for. A good table
knife is all you need for most meats other than beef.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> To answer your original question, we use table knives unless sharper knives such as a steak knife is called for. A good table
> knife is all you need for most meats other than beef.


Hmm, we have steak knives, but don't always bother, even for steak. Our regular dinner knives, while not serrated, are sharp enough for most steaks. The knives in the set of actual silverware are too.


----------



## dragnlaw

The following is my take on Butter Knives:
Butter knives are not generally used in homes now-a-days.  They were mostly used when you had Bread and Butter Plates at a formally set table.  They are short and sorta' rounded squat in the blade. 

Not to be confused with a Butter Serving Knife.  This knife often had a pointed end (but not sharp)(mine don't) and almost always had a 'kink' between blade and handle.  Used exclusively for transferring a pat of butter from the Butter Dish to your Bread & Butter Plate.

You never used your butter knife to the butter plate. By the same token, you never used the serving butter knife to put the butter on your bread buns.

More likely use for 'butter knives' now are at parties and used for cheese spreads and such.  Often themed to a season or use.   Cheese knives themselves are generally with a curved blade, sharp and with a fork on the end to spear and serve the cheese.

Then there are the Dinner Kknives and Steak Knives.  This is all I have, there are sure to be others that I haven't thought or know of


----------



## dragnlaw

Mad Cook said:


> In the UK we have to renew our driving licence at 70 years old (us, not the licence) and then every three years after that. My turn next February. Under some circumstances you have to have a certificate from your Doctor.



Ontario has the same rule, not sure about Quebec (ha! where I live!).  But the system can still be fooled.  My father should never have passed his last test, but being a "test" he could concentrate and never err.  We were flabbergasted when he passed.  None of us would drive with him - he would stop in the middle of an extremely busy or dangerous intersection to ponder which route to take. 

We took to hiding the keys.   I pray I will recognize my time.


----------



## roadfix

My wife has a small collection of those short, decorative, stubby handled butter knives.   Like I said, we never use them.


----------



## roadfix

dragnlaw said:


> None of us would drive with him - he would stop in the middle of an extremely busy or dangerous intersection to ponder which route to take.
> 
> We took to hiding the keys.




I took (and claimed) his 2013 Prius.    That was more than a year ago when he was still driving at 92.    A few months earlier he mistook the gas pedal for the brake pedal, no one got hurt, just a minor dent to the car.
The scary part is he renewed his license by mail again, as that's his ID, whether he drives or not.


----------



## Kayelle

We call the long ones table knives. Interesting knife collection you have there Dragn.
I also don't like to use the short salad forks that came with the set unless I'm setting a company table with salad plates. Those little forks just don't do it for me.


----------



## roadfix

Our grandkids use salad forks for dinner.    They're proportionately sized for their smaller hands.


----------



## Andy M.

roadfix said:


> Our grandkids use salad forks for dinner.    They're proportionately sized for their smaller hands.



+1 and SO too.


----------



## Kayelle

I remember Larry mentioning that he eats all of his meals with a soup spoon and that sounded curious until I thought about him being a vegetarian. While I need a knife and fork for meat, more and more I'm eating chopped salads and such with a spoon. A spoon also makes sense for short pasta dishes etc.  I wouldn't do it in public but it's my kitchen, my option for "rules". Thanks Larry.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> I remember Larry mentioning that he eats all of his meals with a soup spoon and that sounded curious until I thought about him being a vegetarian. While I need a knife and fork for meat, more and more I'm eating chopped salads and such with a spoon. A spoon also makes sense for short pasta dishes etc.  I wouldn't do it in public but it's my kitchen, my option for "rules". Thanks Larry.


I've been doing the same, Kayelle. It's easier for chopped salad and short pasta dishes.


----------



## Kayelle

GotGarlic said:


> I've been doing the same, Kayelle. It's easier for chopped salad and short pasta dishes.






*GG*, I know you love reading about stuff like this too...fun read.
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/arts...dalous-fork-to-the-incredible-spork-64593179/


----------



## buckytom

I really want a set of those eating utensils used on Star Trek. The forks only have 2 dangerous prongs, and the spoons are oddly offset.

And a Klingon wine mug that looks like a Nuclear power plant cooling tower.


----------



## roadfix

buckytom said:


> I really want a set of those eating utensils used on Star Trek. The forks only have 2 dangerous prongs, and the spoons are oddly offset.



They look pretty cool...


----------



## buckytom

They are cool. But the fork isn't life threatening enough.

No wonder, though. Enterprise wasn't very good.

C'mon, Trip gettin down with T'pol? She starved herself and paid dearly for that horribly fake rack for him?


----------



## caseydog

buckytom said:


> I really want a set of those eating utensils used on Star Trek. The forks only have 2 dangerous prongs, and the spoons are oddly offset.
> 
> And a Klingon wine mug that looks like a Nuclear power plant cooling tower.



I have a neighbor who is a major Treky." I bet he has a set. He owns several props from the TV shows. 

He also has a full-size functional replica of the robot from _Lost In Space._ 

CD


----------



## buckytom

How do you know it's functional?

Did it warn you of something? Like a paedophile on board?


----------



## JustJoel

roadfix said:


> They look pretty cool...


I did a quick google for Star Trek Flatware” and didn’t come up with much. This page, a blog, does have some cool stuff, but mostly just mugs and similar fare for rabid Trekkies. There are several items that are actually quite humorous.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> *GG*, I know you love reading about stuff like this too...fun read.
> https://www.smithsonianmag.com/arts...dalous-fork-to-the-incredible-spork-64593179/


That was interesting. Thanks for sharing, Kay.


----------



## Addie

When it became to difficult for my mother to walk or stand on her bad leg, we started to go to my aunt's (her sister) home for the holiday dinners. She had my grandmother Adams' full silver service for 12. Including butter knives, salad forks, and all the rest of the silver service pieces that went with the table setting. I was given the job of not only dusting the dining room furniture, but polishing all those pieces. About the second year of doing this, my mother came with me to my aunts home and helped me with the polishing. I looked up and saw her crying while she was polishing a special piece. It was her mother's favorite piece. She told me the story about it being a favorite wedding present for her mother. 

Today, I have one of those butter knives.


----------



## rodentraiser

Addie said:


> Are you having a slow day?



Yeah, I was. 

Another stray thought and a little perspective on time: Can you remember the 70s? That was 40 years ago. Just think if you were the same age in the 70s that you are now. You would remember the 30s. If you were the same age you are now in the 30s, you'd remember the 1890s just as clearly. If you remember the 60s today, then in the 30s you'd be remembering the 1880s. Laura Ingalls Wilder's daughter was born in 1886.

Anybody read stories from James Herriott, the Yorkshire vet? He started practicing 78 years ago. Doesn't seem that long ago when you read the books, does it?

Today is a slow day also.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

caseydog said:


> I have a neighbor who is a major Treky." I bet he has a set. He owns several props from the TV shows.
> 
> He also has a full-size functional replica of the robot from _Lost In Space._
> 
> CD


If your Trekkie neighbor is ever planning a trip to New York (Ticonderoga, to be exact), he might want to make a pilgrimage to the *replica of Star Trek's U.S.S. Enterprise set*.


----------



## caseydog

rodentraiser said:


> Yeah, I was.
> 
> Another stray thought and a little perspective on time: Can you remember the 70s? That was 40 years ago. Just think if you were the same age in the 70s that you are now. You would remember the 30s. If you were the same age you are now in the 30s, you'd remember the 1890s just as clearly. If you remember the 60s today, then in the 30s you'd be remembering the 1880s. Laura Ingalls Wilder's daughter was born in 1886.
> 
> *Today is a slow day also.*



Really? I would never have guessed. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> If your Trekkie neighbor is ever planning a trip to New York (Ticonderoga, to be exact), he might want to make a pilgrimage to the *replica of Star Trek's U.S.S. Enterprise set*.



He has probably been there. I know he goes to the Star Trek Convention in Vegas. Besides, In a few more years, his house will be a Star Trek set replica. 

CD


----------



## roadfix

I remember the 70's because they were my high school and college years.


----------



## Kayelle

Speaking of memory, my older son claims to remember stuff before he was even born, and tries to correct my actual factual memory of them. I love him to pieces but it gets really annoying. I'm always telling him some of my memories are before he even existed, as impossible as that seems to him. Kids. Grown kids.


----------



## rodentraiser

caseydog said:


> He has probably been there. I know he goes to the Star Trek Convention in Vegas. Besides, In a few more years, his house will be a Star Trek set replica.
> 
> CD



I always wanted a space room. Two walls would be nothing but a wall sized space picture behind a floor to ceiling window to make it look like you were in outer space. The rest of it would mimic the soft lights and space age like furniture of Captain Picard's stateroom.


----------



## rodentraiser

By the way, did you know that when it comes to What, When, Where, if you change the W to a T, you've answered the questions?


----------



## rodentraiser

Kayelle said:


> Speaking of memory, my older son claims to remember stuff before he was even born, and tries to correct my actual factual memory of them. I love him to pieces but it gets really annoying. I'm always telling him some of my memories are before he even existed, as impossible as that seems to him. Kids. Grown kids.



Maybe he's thinking of a previous life.

I was reading some of the craziest things kids say to their parents once, but then I got to the comments. It quit being crazy and cute and became straight up scary. Over and over and over and over, parents would say their kid would mention what happened "when he lived before he came to this mommy and daddy."

A lot of it could be verified by the parents, too. It was enough to put the hair up on the back of your neck. Three hundred comments later, I think I'm a believer in reincarnation of some sort. And I never thought that would happen.


----------



## Just Cooking

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVSRm80WzZk


----------



## Kayelle

rodentraiser said:


> Maybe he's thinking of a previous life.
> 
> I was reading some of the craziest things kids say to their parents once, but then I got to the comments. It quit being crazy and cute and became straight up scary. Over and over and over and over, parents would say their kid would mention what happened "when he lived before he came to this mommy and daddy."
> 
> A lot of it could be verified by the parents, too. It was enough to put the hair up on the back of your neck. Three hundred comments later, I think I'm a believer in reincarnation of some sort. And I never thought that would happen.




It's certainly crossed my mind more than once since he was born.
The first time was when he was about 3yr old and we were on a camping trip when he insisted we had been there before but we didn't look the same. The hair has stood up on the back of my neck many times, mostly when he was a little boy. Now he has his own grown kids and thinks he just knows more than his Mom. I tell him I've been alive 20 yrs longer than him and he just laughs. I love him anyway.


----------



## Mad Cook

rodentraiser said:


> Maybe he's thinking of a previous life.
> 
> I was reading some of the craziest things kids say to their parents once, but then I got to the comments. It quit being crazy and cute and became straight up scary. Over and over and over and over, parents would say their kid would mention what happened "when he lived before he came to this mommy and daddy."
> 
> A lot of it could be verified by the parents, too. It was enough to put the hair up on the back of your neck. Three hundred comments later, I think I'm a believer in reincarnation of some sort. And I never thought that would happen.


No "previous life" memories for me but I can distinctly remember being on the beach in my pram at Penmaenmawr on the North Wales coast and seeing a train going past. It was the only time we went to Penmaenmawr and I never went again until I was a student in Bangor, further along the coast. When I was about seven, the parents were talking about holidays. My Mother was somewhat startled when I talked about remembering the beach and the train, because I'd been only about 5 months old when we'd holidayed there. 

We frequently underestimate what babies can absorb and remember. I don't find it weird that some children "remember" things that happened externally while they were in the womb. It's well known that unborn babies can react to music and sounds around them. My cousin was married to a thoroughly unpleasant man who was very unkind to her. In both of her pregnancies the babies used to react very actively when he had one of his shouting and throwing things and threatening sessions. Surprisingly, after she ditched him the children grew up to be sane and sensible men who never lost there tempers.


----------



## buckytom

rodentraiser said:


> By the way, did you know that when it comes to What, When, Where, if you change the W to a T, you've answered the questions?





Lol, I forgot to remove the W, and just added a T.

Not the same thing.... Also, nsfw.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Note to self: remember to take diamond band from jeans pocket before washing...

On the plus side, all the tiny stones were still in place, and the ring hasn't been THAT shiny in years!


----------



## Caslon

License plate frame I saw the other day.  "Bark less, wag more".  Overly simplistic maybe.


----------



## caseydog

Caslon said:


> License plate frame I saw the other day.  "Bark less, wag more".  Overly simplistic maybe.



I heard an interview with the author of this book on NPR years ago. It was good... but I never bought the book. 

https://www.amazon.com/Dogs-Dont-Bite-When-Growl/dp/0399530487

CD


----------



## Caslon

That car didn't have dog lover stickers on it. That license plate frame was a statement maybe, besides them possibly owning a pet dog.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Boston and the surrounding coastal towns are expecting ocean effect snow tonight. I wonder if the snowflakes will taste salty.


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> Boston and the surrounding coastal towns are expecting ocean effect snow tonight. I wonder if the snowflakes will taste salty.



Probably. You will just have to give it a try. Just avoid the yellow snow  (that would be salty). 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

No snow out our way, *casey*. We're about 60 miles away from the shoreline.


----------



## Addie

Sorry. No salty snow flakes. Last week I was down on the waterfront, and it started snowing like hell had broken loose. The wind was going at 35 m.p.h. I made a bee line to get back into the clinic.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dear Body:

I think you got my order mixed up. It was supposed to be thick hair and a thin waist...


----------



## cookieee

Cooking Goddess said:


> Dear Body:
> 
> I think you got my order mixed up. It was supposed to be thick hair and a thin waist...




LOVE THIS!!!!!!! Thank you for the laugh   

  Would have used this one, but I think you know by now that I can't do that.  lol


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Baseball is not meant to be played in this weather...


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Baseball is not meant to be played in this weather...



I heard it snowed in Michigan yesterday! [emoji951] [emoji300]


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> I heard it snowed in Michigan yesterday! [emoji951] [emoji300]



It snowed here yesterday and the day before.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

In order to use my cellphone, I have it set up to require me to unlock it with my fingerprint. You can set up multiple fingers, or multiple users, or both. I thought "if they can do this with my phone, why can't car manufacturers do it with the ignition? A driver would need both the key/keyfob and a recognized fingerprint in order to get the car to start". 

Some kind of set-up like that could prevent thieves stealing cars...from dingbats who leave the keys in the cup holder...and don't lock their car doors. 

Heck, those people deserve to have their cars stolen.


----------



## Rascal

No snow here, but ask me in 3 months when we get winter. I absolutely HATE winter. I need sun to charge my body.

Russ


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> In order to use my cellphone, I have it set up to require me to unlock it with my fingerprint. You can set up multiple fingers, or multiple users, or both. I thought "if they can do this with my phone, why can't car manufacturers do it with the ignition? A driver would need both the key/keyfob and a recognized fingerprint in order to get the car to start".
> 
> Some kind of set-up like that could prevent thieves stealing cars...from dingbats who leave the keys in the cup holder...and don't lock their car doors.
> 
> Heck, those people deserve to have their cars stolen.



It would need something to test that the finger was still attached to the person. That makes the technology trickier.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I never thought of that, *taxy*.  And I'm the one always reading murder mysteries!


----------



## Caslon

"A light shines that it may find you".  "A light shines that you may find it".

Which of these words to write attached to a small blinking helium balloon which floats up and all around and eventually comes to rest?   

This is stray thoughts...right?


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> It would need something to test that the finger was still attached to the person. That makes the technology trickier.





Cooking Goddess said:


> I never thought of that, *taxy*.  And I'm the one always reading murder mysteries! [emoji38]


It could test for electrical activity and heat as well as the pattern of the fingerprint.


----------



## dragnlaw

A movie I saw had a character killed, eyeball removed and then used to open a lock with retinal scanner.   Not sure the distance traveled between body and scanner but it must have been significant, otherwise why remove the eye, just hold up the body and open the eye. 

I was curious and asked my optometrist if she thought it would work.   She said maybe if the time lapse was not too long - otherwise the eyeball would be 'dead'.  

Just wondered...


----------



## dragnlaw

Ice should be banned...  not firearms. 

Much much more dangerous!


----------



## Addie

Joke....
Said to a woman….

"What would you say if your husband brought home another woman?"

Answer   "I hope she cooks!"


----------



## Addie

So much going on this morning. Time for my yearly checkup for the apartment. I desperately need drip pans for the stove. On the way!!!

Getting the whole apartment painted again. Yea!!!

But the best news is   TA DA!!! Due to my handicap, management is unable to build me a raised lot to grow veggies in.  Legal Responsibility,  There will be four very large pots on a low table and I can at least plant two-four plants in each pot. Yea. I can grow my own salad ingredients. 

The world is brighter today than it was yesterday.


----------



## roadfix

Our sidewalks are being taken over by these bikes and scooters....  they're everywhere now, like roaches...


----------



## Addie

roadfix said:


> Our sidewalks are being taken over by these bikes and scooters....  they're everywhere now, like roaches...
> View attachment 34606



They scooters are still in the experimental stage in just a couple of cities here. So far, not Eastie. But the city sponsors the bikes, so it is doubtful they would sponsor the scooters also.


----------



## Andy M.

Hands down, the simplest AND most effective way to hard boil eggs is the Serious Eats method. They are perfectly cooked and with every egg I've peeled using their version the shell practically jumped off the egg.


----------



## Caslon

Eggs?  Humpty Dumpty sat on a wall, Humpty Dumpty had a great fall.  All the Kings horses and all the Kings men, couldn't put Humpty Dumpty back together again. Eggs.


----------



## dragnlaw

....


----------



## Addie

*Childrenese*

When my children were just learning to talk, they use the language we called "Childrenese". Example:

Oh Mommy, you make the bestist Cherrios of anyone. 

I lost my toothers. It fellded on the floor and now the toothers fairy won't come. There were times when I had not one inkling of what they were trying to say. 

Mommy can I have some more trees to eat? It took me a couple of seconds to figure that one out. Broccoli. 

I pushdid, hitted,  her.

Ha, ha, I am the babyist so I get it and not you. 

Fortunately, they did learn to speak the English language like we all do. 

I remember their father telling me that the Queen would have a heart attack if she ever heard our children talking. It was bad enough when I had to translate what he was saying to them, but also what they were trying to say to him. I made the mistake of telling him to never give up his native language or the words he grew up with. (Scottish) No wonder my kids had trouble with language. 

I did have to draw the line with hubby's favorite word. "Bloody." I knew what it meant to an Englishman, and was afraid the kids would use it not understanding that to another Englishman, it was considered a swear word not to be used in mixed company. 

Three of my kids had Mrs. Turk for fourth grade. All of them would deliberately use some of their father's words from his childhood. She once called me to ask if they were born in this country. That call came right after Spike told her he needed a rubber. (Eraser) 


Get the idea? So what words did your kids add to the Childrenese languager. Who knows? We may develop a whole new dictionary. We just may outdo the Oxford Dictionary.


----------



## JustJoel

Addie wrote:


> Get the idea? So what words did your kids add to the Childrenese languager. Who knows? We may develop a whole new dictionary. We just may outdo the Oxford Dictionary.



I don’t have kids, of course. When I was a toddler, there were two words that I baby-ized. “Ludge,” for “love.” And for some reason I called my grandpa’s huge reel-to-reel Wollensack tape recorder a “copywater.”


----------



## Just Cooking

My son, when a small fry, called his blanket a munket.. Only my daughter and I are left of our original family and we still call our favorite throw a munket.. 
Everyone else thinks we are weird..  

Ross


----------



## taxlady

Just Cooking said:


> My son, when a small fry, called his blanket a munket.. Only my daughter and I are left of our original family and we still call our favorite throw a munket..
> Everyone else thinks we are weird..
> 
> Ross





I picked up a word from a friend's kid. "Fidgicator" for refrigerator. I still use it. So does my DH. He met that kid when the "kid" was about 25.


----------



## Addie

I use Childrenese every chance I can get. I even have the medical staff at Lewis Mall using it. 

Some of the stroke patients use it out of necessity.


----------



## Caslon

Musical chairs was a children's game that was obviously meant to prepare you for the real world to come.  I got it sorta, but didn't like it.


----------



## caseydog

Stray thought... I just watched a YouTube chain restaurant steak comparison. They ordered sirloin to make everything even. They had _Applebee's, Sizzler, Outback, Chili's_ and _Texas Roadhouse_. 

The only one I would even think about eating is the Texas Roadhouse, and they even judged it to be the most tender, juicy and beefy...  Then they selected _Outback_??!!

It is a California based YouTube channel, and all my friends out there like Outback. I can't believe people in Cali would eat an 8-ounce piece of Outback shoe leather, and like it. I missed the memo somewhere along the line.

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

If Sara Lee reduces this by another 2 3/4 ounces, they'll have to start calling it "All Butter Half-Pound Cake"...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

When did Brazilian Bikini Bottoms
become a thing in America? 
"Cheeky Bottoms" are for every _body_, 
I'm just sayin'


----------



## Kayelle

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> When did Brazilian Bikini Bottoms
> become a thing in America?
> "Cheeky Bottoms" *are* for every _body_,
> I'm just sayin'




They *are*?


----------



## Cheryl J

Not *my* cheekies.


----------



## Andy M.

Sadly, not everyone who wears Brazilian bikini bottoms should.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kayelle said:


> They *are*?




I did mean to say that "Cheeky Bottoms" are NOT for every body


We've been at the beach every day since arriving here 
on Oahu and I gotta tell you guys, you can see ALL 
kinds of things here!


----------



## Addie

*Just a cup of tea*

So I go into the kitchen to make a cup of tea in the micro. I press two minutes. While I am waiting, I wipe off the counters, the cabinet doors. stove, fridge, and all I hear is beepbeep. Yeah, I hear ya. Sweep the floor, do the couple of dishes beepbeep. Yeah, I will be there in a minute. Wrap up the trash, BEEPBEEP! Okay I am coming. 

No, it did take longer than the two minutes. And all that while sitting in my wheelchair. I can't help wondering what I could accomplish if I still had my two legs. 

Yesterday I went to Lewis Mall for blood work. While there I went into rehab. They have some tough task master in that department. This time she wanted me to put on the leg myself. There are straps that go on the outside. But you have to get the first strap through the hole at the bottom. That strap holds on all the other straps. It took me ten minutes to get that dang strap through. She saw me struggling, and just watch me. Aha! I finally get it through. It is twisted. Take it out and start all over again.

Finally got the leg on all by myself without any help from Karen. I then practice playing with the lock. Good grief! Bend the leg. Stand up, lock the leg. So with a walker to hang onto for security, I start walking around the room without any help. Yea!! I am going to make it. Yesterday I had the leg on for only twenty minutes. Tomorrow we go up to thirty minutes and most of that will be learning to walk up straight. Right leg first, then follow with the other one. All that after I put it on myself. 

This is hard work. But I know in the end it will be all worth it. I am doing my very best to stay positive. Right now I am toying with the idea of going more than just twice a week. Will have to talk to Karen about that. She does have other patients to look after that are worse off than me. 

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*Addie*, you're doin' GREAT!
But why don't you start a totally separate
thread to keep us updated on your progress?  
I know i'd like to keep on it, and I for one think
that a dedicated topic would be helpful... just my opinion


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Addie*, did you lose track of The Sick Room thread again? Here ya go, dear:  *The Sick Room*


----------



## Addie

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> *Addie*, you're doin' GREAT!
> But why don't you start a totally separate
> thread to keep us updated on your progress?
> I know i'd like to keep on it, and I for one think
> that a dedicated topic would be helpful... just my opinion



Great Idea. I was supposed to go to PT today, but have a miserable cold. Don't want to pass it on to anyone else. So I stayed home until next Tuesday. Will start on a report with that progress. Thanks for the suggestion. Thank you.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Addie*, did you lose track of The Sick Room thread again? Here ya go, dear:  *The Sick Room*



No. I am not incapacitated or ill anymore. I have gone beyond that. I am alive, healthy and learning new skills. Skills that I never in my life thought I would need.


----------



## Cheryl J

That's really good to hear Addie...but I think Kgirl and CG mean that it would be helpful if you'd post your progress in *The Sick Room* thread, rather than  in *Stray Thoughts*. Even if you're no longer 'sick', it's still a medical progress. That way, we can keep up a little better. 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/the-sick-room-98955.html


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That's right, *Cheryl*. You knew what I meant. 

*Addie*, if you post in Stray Thoughts and the nightly dinner thread and everywhere else, it's a little scattered. Some of the posts in dinner threads have been a bit too...detailed, shall we say, for pleasant dinner conversation. The Sick Room works, or create your own thread.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> That's right, *Cheryl*. You knew what I meant.
> 
> *Addie*, if you post in Stray Thoughts and the nightly dinner thread and everywhere else, it's a little scattered. Some of the posts in dinner threads have been a bit too...detailed, shall we say, for pleasant dinner conversation. The Sick Room works, or create your own thread.



I took Cheryl's suggestion. It is called *"Learning to take baby steps again".*


----------



## taxlady

Here's a link to Addie's new thread: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/learning-to-take-baby-steps-again-102251.html#post1594952


----------



## Cheryl J

Addie said:


> I took Cheryl's suggestion. It is called *"Learning to take baby steps again".*




 

I'll go over there and read it Addie, but can't take credit for any suggestions other than posting in the Sick Room.  Again, hope you continue to do well.


----------



## Rascal

Waiting on wife to get home, she's been at a conference all week. I like the flight radar app, I can watch via my phone her plane take off and follow her progress home. It's been real quiet here with her gone.

Russ


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Why is it that when you sleep through the night it seems like a short amount of time, but when you have a restless night it seems to go on forever.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Sadly, not everyone who wears Brazilian bikini bottoms should.



That includes me. Who wants to look a bunch of wrinkles on an  80 y.o. butt!


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Why is it that when you sleep through the night it seems like a short amount of time, but when *you have a restless night it seems to go on forever. *




Oh how well I know that.


----------



## Addie

*Stray Thoughts*

I just finished an article regarding the hair styles for the summer. They are no different than the way they look today. 

Now if kept neat and not in the face, or falling down all over the food, Fine! 

But I sick of seeing unkempt hair in the face, looking like it has never seen a comb or brush. 

The woman that is the spoke person for National Floors is a  prime example. He hair is a mess, and she probably has never held an iron in her hand. Her blouse is so wrinkled and her hair looks even worse. 

Once I reached my 40's, I went with a pixie cut. Easy to care for with a quick spritz of hair spray. I have also noticed that just about every elderly woman in this building also keep their hair short. And guess what. Only one man here has a beard. Along with a full head of hair. The one woman here with long hair keeps it in a bun. 

I know men love long hair on a woman, but I don't think they realize just how much work it can be to take care for it. During the 60's every girl and woman had a pixie cut. I would like to see that come back. Even if for just one season. 

When I married my first husband, my hair was down to the bottom on my backside. I ran into him the day before the wedding. He asked me what I was  going to do for my hair for the wedding. "You'll see." The next time he saw me, coming down the aisle, I had a really short pixie cut. I had bright red hair and sold what was cut off to a cancer hair project. I never told him I had sold it. 

Only once after that did I let my hair grow down to just below my shoulders. A lot of trouble to care for, so off it came also. Although it was not as long as the people who buy the cut hair would have liked it, they still paid me for it. 

So for the upcoming wedding, I will once again have a pixie cut. Mostly white hair, with some gray mixed in. Yay!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

To the moth in my teacup: I'm sorry I didn't see you before I poured hot water into the cup. You looked just like the tea bag you were cuddled up against.


Um, yup, that tea cup went into the dishwasher...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Why does chocolate go so good with coffee?


----------



## Kayelle

Don't know the answer to that but then again, why do raspberries go so perfectly with chocolate?


----------



## cookieee

I can't think of anything that does not go good with chocolate. lol


----------



## Just Cooking

cookieee said:


> I can't think of anything that does not go good with chocolate. lol



I would imagine that someone, somewhere enjoys chocolate dipped pickles..  

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

cookieee said:


> I can't think of anything that does not go good with chocolate. lol


Peas? Brussels sprouts? Bleu cheese dressing? [emoji38]


----------



## taxlady

The one that surprised me, is how well red wine goes with chocolate.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Peas? Brussels sprouts? Bleu cheese dressing? [emoji38]



anchovies...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

When I hit 20 years of age. I finally started gaining significsnt muscle
  I could run multiple miles without feeling it
  When I took off my shirt at San Diego braches, I was turning heads.  Now, at 64 years old, when I take off my shirt, I,m still turning heads.  Unfortunately.,the heads are turning away as the viewers demand, "Put the shirt back on!"

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## cjmmytunes

Why isn't there a chocolate-raspberry flavored coffee creamer?  Get the best of what tastes good together


----------



## Andy M.

Things that make you go, “Hmmmm...”

If it were true that a raw potato sucks salt out of soups, does that mean potato soup would always need seasoning?


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Things that make you go, “Hmmmm...”
> 
> If it were true that a raw potato sucks salt out of soups, does that mean potato soup would always need seasoning?


----------



## Andy M.

I'm pumped! We have had an exceptionally mild winter. Some snow but not much at all. Warm enough that we're close to being the second warmest winter.

But what has me excited is that TWO different meteorologist have stated that winter is essentially over. No more worry about big snowstorms, or freezing cold weather.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Oh No! We're Doomed. Doomed, I tell ya!

Himself is predicting 16 inches next week.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I definitely need more snow before it gets hot!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I miss baseball.


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> I miss baseball.



Me too, CG. Th'e Red Sox may not be world beaters this year but I still love to watch it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I love my Tribe, but I love The Game, too. There are team fans only, and game fans who love a favorite team. I think it's safe to say that you and I fall into the second group.


----------



## taxlady

One of my friends posted on FB, that now all the sports fans can understand how we felt when Firefly was cancelled. The brown coats will get it.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

cookieee said:


> I can't think of anything that does not go good with chocolate. lol


liverwurst, potted meat, hot dogs, most charcuterie, etc.  Well, someone stated something about everything working with chocolate and I just had to play devil's advocate

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks, taxy. Now I miss baseball AND Firefly. 





taxlady said:


> One of my friends posted on FB, that now all the sports fans can understand how we felt when Firefly was cancelled. The brown coats will get it.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

It's a crime.  On my now departed in-law;s back yard, they had an orange tree. in El Cajon, Ca.  This tree had medium sized, dark orange oranges that were thin skinned, but a challenge to peel.  And the fruit had seeds in it.  But the oranges were the best tasting oranges I've ever eaten, super sweet, and so juicy, eating one cod from ice box was like drinking the best orange juice.

What's a crime is that the tree was let go until it died.  The family who lived with MIL said they didn't care for, and couldn't eat oranges.  The grand-kids said the same thing.  I think they were just to lazy to take care of the tree.=m or garden.  But, that's y opinion.  But I gotta say it, those oranges were spectacular., and I miss them, along with my in-laws.  They were as sweet as those oranges.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> One of my friends posted on FB, that now all the sports fans can understand how we felt when Firefly was cancelled. The brown coats will get it.



True, True!  I miss Firefly!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Thanks, taxy. Now I miss baseball AND Firefly.



Didn't know I had friends that also loved Firefly.  I have the DVD's of the show and the movie, often have a binge day.


----------



## dragnlaw

LOL...  I saw the movie before the series and so was a little disappointed.  Should have seen them the other way around.  All that being said -  Love Firefly too! 

one of the reasons I've been watching The Rookie... 

You are NOT alone!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Still trying to wrap my head around the household dynamic...


----------



## bethzaring

Cooking Goddess said:


> Still trying to wrap my head around the household dynamic...
> 
> View attachment 40895



Reminds me of one of my great great great grandfathers from England in the early 1800's.  I don't remember how I found out this info (census records?), but his wife and children were listed, as well as his wife's sister and the children he had with her. The wife and her sister, and children, were all in the same household.  When I was into genealogy, I researched this family and found descendants of the sister of the wife and they too were bewildered.  I was grateful I was descended from the properly married couple!


----------



## taxlady

bethzaring said:


> Reminds me of one of my great great great grandfathers from England in the early 1800's.  I don't remember how I found out this info (census records?), but his wife and children were listed, as well as his wife's sister and the children he had with her. The wife and her sister, and children, were all in the same household.  When I was into genealogy, I researched this family and found descendants of the sister of the wife and they too were bewildered.  I was grateful I was descended from the properly married couple!



Were they Mormons?


----------



## bethzaring

taxlady said:


> Were they Mormons?



No, Church of England.  They were married at the church at Grinton, North Yorkshire.


----------



## Just Cooking

While unusual, this may happen more than we realize..

I recall a family I grew up close to. A girl I was friends with lived with her parents and another gentleman. I never, as a child, gave it any thought. When I became an adult, I found that there was a relationship between the 3 adults, which lasted through out their lives. 

We don't know and perhaps have no need to know, the lives of others..

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Well, Ross, when the kids were little and Himself traveled frequently for work, I would tell him "I need a wife". Maybe "Dee" said this a couple of times and...*voila*!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Something Stray I've been thinking about ... 

When we lived in Hawaii, I had many co-workers and 
acquaintances, but not girl friends to hang out with.

We've moved now twice since leaving Kaneohe,
and only now, 4 years after the last move, do I have
a group of _good _girl friends.

I know that each of them has got my back, and 
would help out at a moments notice.
Three of them live within a stones throw of us,
and we hang out on our front patios alot of days lately.

We just brought another gal into the fold and she's
a HOOT! AND she loves to cook and bake like myself.

All of us are pretty close in age and backgrounds, believe it or not.
We're not young any more, but we're certainly not old either. 

What with the World being _*blown totally off it's axis*_ 
within the past few months, I feel so very blessed and grateful,  
to have moved into a neighborhood that is just this wonderful!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I tossed and turned so much last night that it could have counted as a fitness workout.

That is if I actually worked out.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> I tossed and turned so much last night that it could have counted as a fitness workout.
> 
> That is if I actually worked out.



I was so bad with tossing and turning, I finally got up at 3 am. Need to set the alarm in the living room, in case I decide to nap before going to work.


----------



## Kayelle

Cooking Goddess said:


> I tossed and turned so much last night that it could have counted as a fitness workout.
> 
> That is if I actually worked out.





PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was so bad with tossing and turning, I finally got up at 3 am. Need to set the alarm in the living room, in case I decide to nap before going to work.


*Ykies*, do we have yet another contagious virus going around? It's 4:30 am here and I'm worn out from the workout last night. This tossing and turning virus must be stopped before it's too late to save humanity
from this suffering curse..
 Nobody should get the *T*oss & *T*urn *W*orkout *V*irus...
*Stop the TTWV now!!!!*


----------



## PrincessFiona60

What's really bad is that 30 minutes before I'm to start getting ready for work, I want to nap...even after two cups of coffee!


----------



## Souschef

Since Kayelle has come out of her funk, she has turned in to a real Jabbermouth (her words) at home and DC. I am sure you noticed it on DC. Well, I told her the story of a movie I watched many years ago about a man who fell in love with a woman who was mute. After a number of years, he found a doctor who could cure her. 

Well, after she recovered from the surgery, she could not stop talking, driving the man to distraction. He finally had the doctor reverse the procedure and silence reigned.
Should I find out what the second procedure was?


----------



## Kayelle

*This is for you ^^^ my dear sweet and funny husband...
*
*We're sure old enough to remember "The Honeymooners" *



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98qw86DsdZ0


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Souschef said:


> Since Kayelle has come out of her funk, she has turned in to a real Jabbermouth (her words) at home and DC...



Do you think we should start calling her Chatty Cathy? [emoji38]

Love ya. Kayelle.


----------



## bethzaring

Souschef said:


> Since Kayelle has come out of her funk, she has turned in to a real Jabbermouth (her words) at home and DC. I am sure you noticed it on DC. Well, I told her the story of a movie I watched many years ago about a man who fell in love with a woman who was mute. After a number of years, he found a doctor who could cure her.
> 
> Well, after she recovered from the surgery, she could not stop talking, driving the man to distraction. He finally had the doctor reverse the procedure and silence reigned.
> Should I find out what the second procedure was?



Yes, I had noticed..and I wouldn't change a thing about KL!  We are so happy to have her back.


----------



## Kayelle

You darn near made me misty *Beth.* What a sweet thing to say. 
I know you remember meeting Souschef, and one reason we're so good together is his crazy humor, and mine too for that matter.


----------



## Kayelle

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> It's a crime.  On my now departed in-law;s back yard, they had an orange tree. in El Cajon, Ca.  This tree had medium sized, dark orange oranges that were thin skinned, but a challenge to peel.  And the fruit had seeds in it.  But the oranges were the best tasting oranges I've ever eaten, super sweet, and so juicy, eating one cod from ice box was like drinking the best orange juice.
> 
> What's a crime is that the tree was let go until it died.  The family who lived with MIL said they didn't care for, and couldn't eat oranges.  The grand-kids said the same thing.  I think they were just to lazy to take care of the tree.=m or garden.  But, that's y opinion.  But I gotta say it, those oranges were spectacular., and I miss them, along with my in-laws.  They were as sweet as those oranges.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North




Those oranges are called "Valencia" Chief. They are only for juice here, and you're right that they are sweet and very delicious. Many of our neighbors have them along with the Navel eating orange and both are free just for the asking. We often trade our highly prized Meyer Lemons for both. Actually we will give away our M. Lemons on our full little tree "just because" and without a trade.
You may know that the *Heritage Valley *here is called *"The Citrus Capital of the World." *It's a joy to live here, just a pretty 15 mile drive west and you'll be in Ventura, by the Pacific, where I grew up as a California "Gidget". There's nowhere I'd rather live than here because I guess I've bloomed where I was planted. At this advanced age, that's a very good thing.


----------



## taxlady

bethzaring said:


> Yes, I had noticed..and I wouldn't change a thing about KL!  We are so happy to have her back.



Well said, +1


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

taxlady said:


> Well said, +1



+2
 luv ya *K-L* !!


----------



## taxlady

Two weeks ago the weather was chilly. Today we are having a heat wave. We actually broke records for heat in Montreal. For the weekend, we have frost warnings. The weather is broken. Climate change is real. It's not quite what I was expecting from the climate emergency.


----------



## Kayelle

Stray thought I had about lipstick. I haven't had lipstick on since March. I've hardly been out of the house since then, but you sure can't wear lipstick with a mask on. 

I wonder if lipstick manufactures have felt the pinch of mask wearers? Actually I haven't had any makeup on at all since this all started. I just may doll myself up for my SC today.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> Stray thought I had about lipstick. I haven't had lipstick on since March. I've hardly been out of the house since then, but you sure can't wear lipstick with a mask on.
> 
> I wonder if lipstick manufactures have felt the pinch of mask wearers? Actually I haven't had any makeup on at all since this all started. I just may doll myself up for my SC today.


Lol, I put it on by habit when I went to the doctor in late March. When I saw the lipstick stain on the inside of my mask later, I laughed at myself and haven't worn it since [emoji38]


----------



## Kayelle

It would be fun to see if the husbands even notice.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I think I'm going to stop using the expression "I was lazy today". Instead I think I'll say "I've decided to channel my energies into leisurely pursuits".

Sounds better, no?


----------



## taxlady

CG, I like it.


----------



## dragnlaw

Kayelle said:


> It would be fun to see if the husbands even notice.



that was my first thought.. 



Cooking Goddess said:


> I think I'm going to stop using the expression "I was lazy today". Instead I think I'll say "I've decided to channel my energies into leisurely pursuits".
> 
> Sounds better, no?



Absolutely!  Now all I have to do is remember it...


----------



## Chef Munky

Cooking Goddess said:


> I think I'm going to stop using the expression "I was lazy today". Instead I think I'll say "I've decided to channel my energies into leisurely pursuits".
> 
> Sounds better, no?




Yes keep it!
I love it. Like Dragon says "Now to remember it"
Let's start a chant... Leisurely pursuits...Leisurely pursuits.....  Because WE matter..
 As for lipstick use. Not long ago I went into Macy's to buy makeup(War Paint) that I don't even wear anymore. The sales lady said and I quote,  "Women of your age shouldn't be wearing lipstick.You should be using lip liner instead" 

 I might be old honey but I'm not stupid.
Munky.


----------



## Kayelle

Chef Munky said:


> Yes keep it!
> I love it. Like Dragon says "Now to remember it"
> Let's start a chant... Leisurely pursuits...Leisurely pursuits.....  Because WE matter..
> As for lipstick use. Not long ago I went into Macy's to buy makeup(War Paint) that I don't even wear anymore. The sales lady said and I quote,  *"Women of your age shouldn't be wearing lipstick.You should be using lip liner instead"
> *
> I might be old honey but I'm not stupid.
> Munky.




Actually I think that's good advice. Lipliner was hard for me to master, but it works well once you get the hang of it, and keeps lipstick from bleeding into those dang little lines around an old mouth like mine. *The lipstick color absolutely has to match the liner color though. 
*
I really miss wearing lipstick, and all my subtle makeup too. From now on, I'll put my makeup in the morning, and maybe I'll feel more normal. 

Geeze, any attempt to feel normal might help. Gah...


----------



## taxlady

I gave up most makeup, even for parties, about 10 years ago. I was getting ready for a party and was painting my face. I put on some powdered eye liner, which I hadn't used in quite a while, and was horrified. It made all those crepy crinkles on my eyelids pop. Actually, I had never noticed them before. I had to scrub that off. So, the rest of the makeup had to come off too, since it's just too hard to wash only eyes and not get water and makeup remover everywhere. Anyhoo, that was the last time I tried to "doll myself up". Makeup is supposed to enhance my appearance, not make me look older. If I am feeling pale, I might wear some blush and lipstick. But, since I pretty much quit wearing lipstick, I find it feels yucky.


----------



## Kayelle

taxlady said:


> I gave up most makeup, even for parties, about 10 years ago. I was getting ready for a party and was painting my face. I put on some powdered eye liner, which I hadn't used in quite a while, and was horrified. It made all those crepy crinkles on my eyelids pop. Actually, I had never noticed them before. I had to scrub that off. So, the rest of the makeup had to come off too, since it's just too hard to wash only eyes and not get water and makeup remover everywhere. Anyhoo, that was the last time I tried to "doll myself up". Makeup is supposed to enhance my appearance, not make me look older. If I am feeling pale, I might wear some blush and lipstick. But, since I pretty much quit wearing lipstick, I find it feels yucky.




Ohh I hear ya Taxi ! Eye shadow can be horrible on older lids unless it's a subtle mat finish without any sparkle at all. I wear a little filler type pencil for getting rid of the holes in my eyebrows, and I love wearing some mascara because I swear I think it makes me see better.  
I don't wear foundation makeup, but I do like my tinted moisturizer and Maybellline claims it's "8 in 1 Beauty Balm skin protector with SPF30". 

It comes in several shades but I use light/med sheer tint.


----------



## taxlady

Kayelle said:


> Ohh I hear ya Taxi ! Eye shadow can be horrible on older lids unless it's a subtle mat finish without any sparkle at all. I wear a little filler type pencil for getting rid of the holes in my eyebrows, and I love wearing some mascara because I swear I think it makes me see better.
> I don't wear foundation makeup, but I do like my tinted moisturizer and Maybellline claims it's "8 in 1 Beauty Balm skin protector with SPF30".
> 
> It comes in several shades but I use light/med sheer tint.



Yeah, it was sparkly eye shadow. 

I gave up on mascara much longer ago. I have short, black eyelashes and mascara doesn't make any difference in their appearance. All it does is make black streaks when I wash my face. And, I wore it for years. Poked myself in the eye with the mascara wand a few times.


----------



## Kathleen

When I wear make-up, it is generally Boomsticks.  Truly the easiest make-up routine ever, and it does not settle into the lines.  

On lipstick, my mother would never answer the door without lipstick.  I think she would have been up all night altering masks to allow her to keep it without it getting all over the mask.  Momma liked challenges.


----------



## taxlady

Anyone else use a Bialetti mocha maker to make coffee? I have been using them for about 30 years, off and on. At the moment, it is how we are making our morning coffee. There's a little valve on the side, in case the pressure inside gets too high. For the very first time, about a week ago, it kicked in. OMG, that thing is loud! It made a noise that let you know for sure that something needed to be done NOW. I moved the little coffee pot off the heat and it shut up. After it had calmed down, I put it back on the stove and it finished making my coffee. That was startling. Anyone else ever have that happen?


----------



## taxlady

I came across a Danish saying about fish. "Fresk fisk skal lugte af hav og ikke af havn!" It means, "Fresh fish should smell of sea and not of harbour!" I think that's a great description.


----------



## dragnlaw

*taxy,* I wonder if that comes from the same place as the saying my mother would quote

*"After 3 days fish and guests smell."*​


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Stopped into Walmart today.

Had on nice, well fitting clothes and a touch of make-up.

Felt so out of place.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Stopped into Walmart today.
> 
> Had on nice, well fitting clothes and a touch of make-up.
> 
> Felt so out of place.



I want to know why I insist on putting in my dentures to go to Walmart...with a mask on, who would know?


----------



## Just Cooking

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I want to know why I insist on putting in my dentures to go to Walmart...with a mask on, who would know?



Some things can't be unseen..  

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw

Just Cooking said:


> Some things can't be unseen..
> 
> Ross



yeah,  I don't sign my credit cards, I have written in the space, 'ask for picture ID'   

They won't recognize you Princess...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

dragnlaw said:


> yeah,  I don't sign my credit cards, I have written in the space, 'ask for picture ID'
> 
> They won't recognize you Princess...



They won't recognize me anyway with the mask on.


----------



## dragnlaw

PrincessFiona60 said:


> They won't recognize me anyway with the mask on.



Exactly!  you'll have to remove your mask -  so bottom line...  keep your teeth in!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

People who read a lot of books are known as bookworms. 

If you do a lot of your reading on an e-book, does that make you a glow worm?


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> People who read a lot of books are known as bookworms.
> 
> If you do a lot of your reading on an e-book, does that make you a glow worm?



Maybe an electric eel.


----------



## dragnlaw

*Glow little glow worm, 
Glimmer Glimmer*​


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

dragnlaw said:


> *Glow little glow worm,
> Glimmer Glimmer*​



GREAT!

Now I can't get that tune oughta my head ... thanks!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Kayelle said:


> Ohh I hear ya Taxi ! Eye shadow can be horrible on older lids unless it's a subtle mat finish without any sparkle at all. I wear a little filler type pencil for getting rid of the holes in my eyebrows, and I love wearing some mascara because I swear I think it makes me see better.
> I don't wear foundation makeup, but I do like my tinted moisturizer and Maybellline claims it's "8 in 1 Beauty Balm skin protector with SPF30".
> 
> It comes in several shades but I use light/med sheer tint.




Carmine, a coloring in many cosmetics, especially lipstick, comes from squished bugs. True story. (duck & run).

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Cooking Goddess

....


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Lately, the DC timeline looks like the results from a scavenger hunt for dormant old threads. [emoji848]


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

when wilderness camping, take a shovel, and toilet paper.  Make a little latrine that can be burred when breaking camp. Make sure it's deep enough.  And take a tarp, to make walls for privacy.

Now is that a stray thought or what1

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Lately, the DC timeline looks like the results from a scavenger hunt for dormant old threads. [emoji848]


I've noticed that...


----------



## RCJoe

Will fried Bologna become the "new Bacon" ?  







Anyone else seeing news reports regarding future rising in prices of Bacon ?
Anyone here like fried bologna as breakfast meat or on sandwiches ?


Here in Appalachia a lot of restaurants serve it on the buffet along with Bacon & Sausage (patties & links) 

I guess you could serve it sliced into strips.  

Maybe we'll see Ad's from Bologna producers claiming....}}"It's the new Bacon"{{  !


----------



## PrincessFiona60

RCJoe said:


> Will fried Bologna become the "new Bacon" ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else seeing news reports regarding future rising in prices of Bacon ?
> Anyone here like fried bologna as breakfast meat or on sandwiches ?
> 
> 
> Here in Appalachia a lot of restaurants serve it on the buffet along with Bacon & Sausage (patties & links)
> 
> I guess you could serve it sliced into strips.
> 
> Maybe we'll see Ad's from Bologna producers claiming....}}"It's the new Bacon"{{  !



Spouse and I once took bologna and salami on a camping trip. It was good over a campfire. We were on a motorcycle, so carry space was at a premium, both fit nicely into pockets.


----------



## dragnlaw

The_ "Future Rise in Bacon Prices?_"  Ours have been going up for several years. $5.00 and $6.00 a pound is not uncommon anymore.

And the first time I ever heard of "fried Baloney" sandwiches, all I could say was "Wha!!!  yuck"


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I first had fried bologna as a child.  I've always liked it.  Bologna and hot dogs are so similar in flavor.  I like the thick sliced, all beef bologna for frying.  Ring bologna was steamed, and served for supper with sour kraut, and catsup by my mom.  I liked that as well.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady

dragnlaw said:


> The_ "Future Rise in Bacon Prices?_"  Ours have been going up for several years. $5.00 and $6.00 a pound is not uncommon anymore.
> 
> And the first time I ever heard of "fried Baloney" sandwiches, all I could say was "Wha!!!  yuck"



I think fried is the best way to eat baloney. As a kid, we would have it as a breakfast meat on occasion. Not my favourite, but pretty good once in a while. I haven't had it in decades. I don't remember having fried baloney on sandwiches.

I'm reminded of a story some friends told me. They were discussing which foods are good when you are broke. One of the white people mentioned "cowboy steak", a fried slice of baloney. After the nods and grunts of agreement, one of the Miꞌkmaq people replied, "That's for when you have money. When you're broke, it's salmon."


----------



## dragnlaw

Good story taxy!  Gonna pass it on.


----------



## RCJoe

In my region of the USA Bologna is common and used in many ways.  As a sandwich it may be on toasted bread dressed with a bit of mayo mixed with yellow mustard and accompanied by a slice of yellow cheese. 

If the bologna is thick sliced it may have a cut on four sides so it will lay flat in the frying pan and brown evenly.  If thin sliced, an "X" cut in the center so it will fry evenly and not break up when lifted out of the skillet. 

I've tried this with bacon flavored rub.  You may see all of the different flavors  of Spam which can be sliced down the side to make what looks like square slices of bologna. The most unique bologna flavor I find here is plain or garlic.  So the Spam does offer some variety.


----------



## taxlady

I was once served "baloney stew" in Newfoundland. To say that I was skeptical of what this would be like would be kind. But, much to my surprise, it was quite delicious.


----------



## cjmmytunes

I used to fix fried bologna and scrambled egg sandwiches for lunch when my kids were little.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Seltzer's Lebanon Bologna a whole different, and wonderful product.  It more resembles a large salami, but is about the same size as regular bologna food in supermarkets.

According to Wikipedia, "Lebanon bologna is a type of cured, smoked and fermented semidry sausage. Made of beef, it is similar in appearance and texture to salami, though somewhat darker in color. Typically served as a cold cut or appetizer, Lebanon bologna has a distinct tangy flavor, more so than other generally similar fermented meat products such as summer sausage. Hardwood smoking imparts a strong smokiness to the traditionally prepared versions of the product; increasingly, liquid smoke is used as a substitute[citation needed] for this costly time- and labor-intensive process."

It can be ordered on-line, but can be also found in good meat markets, along with Mortadella, the original from which bologna was created.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cooking Goddess said:


> Lately, the DC timeline looks like the results from a scavenger hunt for dormant old threads. [emoji848]



BAHAHA!

Ya know, if the conversation ended *TEN YEARS PLUS *ago ... let it go man!
Even if you don't have anything to add, it's not useful.
Just sayin'


----------



## RCJoe

Chief,  at my Kroger store they cut up the Lebanon Bologna and put it out in one pound bags pre sliced.  It is partly a convenience for the customers who may buy it on an impulse faster and then it's marked down 1/2 price fairly quickly after that.  It keeps the stock rotating quickly and people who may not otherwise buy it (not knowing what it would taste like or if they would like it) will buy & try at the lower price.  

I just picked up a .75 pound pack of it for $2.50 the other day.  I like it but have to go easy on it.  LOL  When my ol Tom Cat was alive he could always tell when I had been eating it.  He used to get right up in my face for a smell of it but he liked cheese and real thin Carl Budding meat best of all.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Once upon a time people would say "don't feed people food to your dog. It's not good for him".

Now there are specialty dog food manufacturers that make dog food from..."Human-grade meat and veggies in simple recipes, made for dogs".  

Oy!


----------



## dragnlaw

LOL, CG - and once upon a time there was no such thing as dog and cat food in the stores - they only ate whatever was given them, scraps left over from the table!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Bologna can also be chopped to make a sandwich spread.  This is often found in deli sections of the Midwest.  It's usually a mix of bologna, sweet pickle relish, minced onion, and Miracle Whip style salad dressing.  To me, it's better than deviled ham any day.

In reality, there is not much difference between bologna, and a skinless hot dog.  Pretty much, anywhere you can use a hot dog, you can use bologna.

Bologna is also great when rolled around a tube of string cheese, secured with toothpicks, and gently fried before placing in a toasted hot dog bun.

Try slicing thick slices, and adding to pork and beans, or baked beans.  It's yummy.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady

I once had balogna stew at someone's house in Newfoundland. I would have turned my nose up at it, but that would have been too rude. It was really yummy. I'm glad I was polite.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

taxlady said:


> I once had *balogna stew* at someone's house in Newfoundland. I would have turned my nose up at it, but that would have been too rude. It was really yummy. I'm glad I was polite.



I looked that up *taxy *and it doesn't sound half bad at all!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Bologna can also be chopped to make a *sandwich spread*.  This is often found in deli sections of the Midwest.  It's usually a *mix of bologna, sweet pickle relish, minced onion, and Miracle Whip style salad dressing*.  To me, it's better than deviled ham any day.
> 
> In reality, there is not much difference between bologna, and a skinless hot dog.  Pretty much, anywhere you can use a hot dog, you can use bologna.
> 
> Bologna is also great when rolled around a tube of string cheese, secured with toothpicks, and gently fried before placing in a toasted hot dog bun.
> 
> Try slicing thick slices, and adding to pork and beans, or baked beans.  It's yummy.
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



That sounds good *Chief*!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

K-Girl, it's hilarious that that concoction is sold as "ham salad". Rarely does it include actual ham.

My Mom had another name for it. Needless to say, we never had it in our home.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cooking Goddess said:


> K-Girl, it's hilarious that that concoction is sold as "ham salad". Rarely does it include actual ham.
> 
> *My Mom had another name for it*. Needless to say, we never had it in our home.



Is this what it's suppose to look like?



(photo credit iwashyoudry.com)

I might like this as a dip with crackers, but I'm not sure about a sandwich spread.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*K-Girl*, Mom's name for it wasn't exactly Monkey "Meat"...

*****************************************

Note to self: it's easier to pull your jeans up if you aren't standing on the hem of one of the legs...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Is this what it's suppose to look like?
> 
> 
> View attachment 49357
> (photo credit iwashyoudry.com)
> 
> I might like this as a dip with crackers, but I'm not sure about a sandwich spread.



In the Philippines, street vendors sold monkey meat on a stick, which in reality was pork kabobs with a sweet BBQ sauce.  It was very tasty.

There were many parents back in Subic City who would have liked to see real monkey meat on a stick, as real monkeys would invade the outdoor lunch areas of the school and steal kids lunches.  They could get quite mean.


Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Cooking Goddess

This might explain why I got three cookies with two dinners...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

If a suspected robber is only 5' 2" and about 110 pounds, and hasn't been caught yet, can he really be considered "at large"?


----------



## dragnlaw

he probably had a curfew and was home by 9pm


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I've been seeing more and more electric cars, yes, even here in Cowboyville.
A stray thought struck me, isn't alot of the electricity in the US produced with fossil fuels?  Doesn't that kinda make owning an EC a moot point?  Just a thought ... *shrug*


----------



## taxlady

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I've been seeing more and more electric cars, yes, even here in Cowboyville.
> A stray thought struck me, isn't alot of the electricity in the US produced with fossil fuels?  Doesn't that kinda make owning an EC a moot point?  Just a thought ... *shrug*



I have thought about that too. The upside is that once the electricity is being produced in a sustainable way, the cars are already there and ready. More people buying electric cars means that more companies see the point of making them, both better and cheaper. And, there have to be places that already use renewable energy sources to make that electricity. Here in Canada it makes a lot of sense. I think most of our electricity is hydro electric. We often refer to our electricity supply simply as "hydro".


----------



## dragnlaw

This should be under Petty Vents, but speaking of Hydro, Quebec and Ontario produce so much hydro we actually sell it to the States...  

So why are our rates so bloody high?

My son has an E-car. He loves it.  Not for long distance, at least for now, but for daily work and runs to the store, yup.


----------



## taxlady

dragnlaw said:


> This should be under Petty Vents, but speaking of Hydro, Quebec and Ontario produce so much hydro we actually sell it to the States...
> 
> So why are our rates so bloody high?



I think our rates are a fair bit cheaper than the electricity rates in the US are. I won't swear to it though. I know a lot of people here get annoyed that we sell the electricity to US utility companies for less than what we pay as home consumers, but there's a difference between wholesale and retail prices.


----------



## dragnlaw

That may be taxy, but I've always believed in "Charity Starts At Home".  

The moral of that was, if it doesn't, how can you be truly charitable outside the home.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I've been seeing more and more electric cars, yes, even here in Cowboyville.
> 
> A stray thought struck me, isn't alot of the electricity in the US produced with fossil fuels?  Doesn't that kinda make owning an EC a moot point?  Just a thought ... *shrug*


This question doesn't have a quick and easy answer, but here is some information about the use of fossil fuels in the United States and the future of electric car technology. They are more fuel-efficient to run, so even though they use fossil fuel for the electricity, driving an electric car doesn't add emissions to the air and uses less energy overall. 

https://afdc.energy.gov/fuels/electricity_benefits.html

We are investing in companies that are developing electric charging stations because they are the infrastructure of the future. Electric cars and city buses and other vehicles are becoming more common, especially in Europe, where major destinations are closer together and people are already accustomed to using public transportation. We will catch up.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

There is more than meats the eye with electric cars.  As long as we are using current lithium battery technology, we will not have a sustainable solution.  Lithium is mined in one of the South American countries, and that country strictly regulates the supply.    There is transport cost, and pollutants generated by that transport of lithium as well.  Also, there are pollutants generated by the factories that make the batteries, and those companies that provide electrical generation.  Fortunately, new alloys are being tested that hold promise for better batteries.  Also, super capacitors can be used for electical storage, instead of batteries, or both batteries and capacitors can be used.  Hydrogen fuel cells are being studied intensely in Japan.  The fuel cells generate electricity with hydrogen, again freeing us from using lithium.  There are answers, but we aren't there yet.  What scares me is that non-scientific people are making laws, and policies that are contrary to intellegent planning strategies (politicians).  For instance, Washington state does not have sufficeint electrical generating power to maintain the existing load demands of the state.  Yet, they have passed laws making gas powered vehicles, lawn mowers, home generators, etc. unable to be purchased, used, or licenced.  When it goes into effect, there will not be sufficeint infrastructure to power all of the vehicles needing electricity to charge the batteries.  In my opinion, the engineering, and scientific community should be in charge of rolling out feasable solutions, not politicians.

As for renewable energy, hydro, wind, solar, and distributed power all need to be employed, as well as more robust public transportation.  If people were to build well insulated buildings, and homes, and were allowed to put renewable energy devices on their roofs, and propertirs, that would reduce electricity demand substantially.  And hydro can be done in ways that don't dam up rivers, keeping fish from their spawning grounds.

Oh, I could go on, and on.  Now, if we could just get countries to invest in solving problems, and healing our planet, instead of fighting eac other.  I know, I'm living in a dream world, hoping that our speceis could ever evolve into something intelligent, and benificial.  Ah well, it's a good dream.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

